# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > گفتگو: خواهشمندم حداقل یه نگاه بکنید

## nima.sh

سلام به همه ی دوستان....
شاید این مطلب مناسب بخش #C نباشه....
اما خواستم  یه گفتگو راه بندازم تا نظر همه ی دوستان رو در این موضوع بدونم،ازهمه مدیران،حرفه ای ها،مبتدی ها و همه و همه خواهش میکنم که حداقل یه نگاهی بندازن ونظر خودشون رو بگن...
ما تو کشورمون برنامه نویسان حرفه ای زیادی داریم،خیلی زیاد،همه ی ما که اینجا عضو هستیم به نوعی هم داریم آموزش میبینیم هم داریم به تمام دوستان دیگه مون در سراسر ایران کمک میکنیم،خب این خیلی عالیه...
ولی چرا با این حال ما(کشور ما)نمیتونه تو عرصه ساخت نرم افزارها،سیستم عامل و مواردی از این جمله پیشرفت کنه....؟
نظر من بر اینه که ما با هم همکاری نداریم،به طور مثال کشورهای اروپایی رو نگاه کنیم یه کمپانی همه برنامه نویسان رو دور هم جمع میکنه و بهترین نرم افزارها رو به دنیا میده ولی ما چی....؟
چهار نفر تو این استان،چهار نفر تو اون استان یه نرم افزار تجاری مینویسن میدن به یه شرکت یا یه کارخونه ای.ولی اگه بیام همه برنامه نویسان رو یه جا جمع کنیم و ازهمه اونا استفاده کنیم چی میشه....؟
به نظر شما چرا ما نمیتونیم یه سیستم عامل ایرانی بدیم به دنیا....؟
البته یه بار خواستیم از طرف وزارت دفاع ایران ولی حالا به هر دلیلی نشد...
درسته تو شرایط بد اقتصادی گیر کردیم،ولی این دلیل نمیشه که دست رو دست بذاریم نگاه کنیم.
من دو سال پیش که میخواستم برنامه نویسی حرفه ای رو یاد بگیرم رفتم تو یه شرکتی که به عنوان یه کار آموز اونجا بمونم،ولی در جواب به من گفتن ما جا برای کارآموز نداریم باید تو نگهبانی بشینی کار کنی،فقط همین یه شرکت نبود،کلی از شرکت ها رو رفتم هرکی یه جواب سر بالا داد،این نشون میده کسی نمیخواد رقیب داشته باشه...
حرف آخر من اینه که اگه تمام دوستان انجمن برنامه نویس باهم جمع بشن میتونند بهترین پروژه ها رو بدن،چه مبتدی،چه حرفه ای...
درسته فکرم یه خورده تخیلی میزنه ولی به دور از واقعیت نیست،خیلی جاها هستن که حمایت میکنند مثل پارک های علم و فناوری...
دوستان اگه هر کس هر انتقادی،پیشنهادی داره بذاره،خیلی خوشحال میشم بدونم...
موفق باشید....

----------


## harani

اینکه شما میگین چرا ما نمیتونیم مثلاً یک سییتم عامل یا نرم افزار خوب به دنیا عرضه کنیم جوابش روشنه : بر طبق پژوهشهایی که دانشمندان بر مردمان سراسر دنیا انجام دادند به این نتیجه رسیدند که ایرانیان برخلاف سایر کشورهای دیگه در کار انفرادی بی نظیرن اما تو کار تیمی افتضاحن نمونش همین فوتبالمون. چرا که ما ایرانی ها متأسفانه هم حس حسادت داریم یه جورایی نمیتونیم ببینیم که هم گروهیمون تو  کار تیمی از ما پیشرفت بیشتری داشته و متأسفانه یه درد بزرگتر دیگه ایم داریم و آن هم *غروره* همیشه ما خودمونو از دیگران بالاتر میبینیم میخواین نظرات خودمونو به دیگران تحمیل کنیم . من فوتبالی نیستم چرا که جزء حرص بیخودی چیزی نداره ولی به نظر شما چرا پس از 20 , 30 سال فوتبالمون اینقد عقب موندس چونکه مغروریم,  حسادت داریم هیچ وقت حاضر نیستم که دیگری رو که از ما بهتره بازی میکنه را ببینیم و اونو تو یک تیم در کنارمون تحمل کنیم.

من خودم یک دوست دارم که تو یه دفتر کار میکنه که پروژه های برنامه نویسی رو انجام میدن . یک تیم 5,6 نفره هستن به جرأت میتونم بگم که این فرد واقعاً تو برامه نویسی بی نظیره برنامه هایی مثل دانلود منیجر و حتی خفنتر رو شبیه سازی کرده . فردی است بسیار فروتن . مغز این تیم این دوست من هست . و اعضای دیگه در مقابل او صفر کیلومترن . ایشون با این حال تمامی دانسته های خودش رو با اعضای تیم مبادله کرد. ولی چند روز پس از این موضوع همین افراد برای دوست بنده شاخ شدن طوری که حتی پروژه هاشو بی اجازه دستکاری میکردن . جالب اینجا بود که حتی زمانیکه دوستم این موضوع را با مدیر پروژه در میان میذاشت مدیر پروژه به او میگفت که تو داری نسبت به آنها حسادت میکنی .

حالا خودتان قضاوت کنید واقعاً چنین چیزایی که شما خواستید با این دید امکان پذیره !!؟؟

----------


## nima.sh

دوست عزیز ممنون از نظرت....
به خدا من هم منظورم همینه چرا یکی نیاد این کار انفرادی رو برداره....؟
دوستان خواهشا نظرات خودتونو بگید،به خدا اگه 1/5 اعضا انجمن جور بشن یه تیم فوق العاده میشه جور کرد....
به خورده فکر کنید،همه با هم دیگه کار کنند بهتره یا انفرادی....؟
خواهشا نظر بدید،یک دست صدا نداره...
ما داریم از دنیا عقب می افتیم،شرکت های بزرگ رو ببیندید چند تا پرسنل دارن...؟
مثلا HP فکر کنم یه ماه پیش 1000 تا از پرسنل شرکت خودش رو اخراج کرد،ببینید چند تا پرسنا داره که 1000 تا رو اخراج کرده....؟
منتظر نظراتتون هستم...

----------


## Arash_janusV3

از نظر من این تاپیک مبحث زیادی پیدا می کنه ولی به جواب نمی رسه
اما من نظرم رو می دم
در مورد شرکت HP باید بگم که خوب در توانش هست و ما نمی توانیم چنین شرکتهایی رو داشته باشیم
چون هم به لحاظ سرمایه گذاری توانش رو نداریم هم از نظر تجارت محدودیت داریم هم فضای مدیریتی و کار کردن رو نداریم و ... 
ببینید در بیشتر جاهای دنیا رفع نیازهای کوچیک رو خودشون انجام می دهند 
یعنی مثلا برای وب سایت کسی به برنامه نویس نیاز نداره خودش حالا با هر زبان برنامه نویسی یک سایت درست می کنه
یا برای پروژه های حسابداری کوچک یا اداری و یا خیلی چیزهای دیگه خودشون هم علم این کار رو دارند هم همت این کار رو پس انجامش می دهند
ولی بیشتر درآمد برنامه نویس در ایران به خاطر نبود علم و دانش کاربران هستش
و حتی اونهایی هم که دانشجو هستند نمی توانند یک سایت طراحی کنند
به عنوان مثال من تا به حال چند تا پروژه یا سایت برای دانشجو های رشته نرم افزار اون هم در سطح کارشناسی یا ارشد انجام دادم
پس ببینید اگر فرض کنیم همین یک مشکل وجود داشته باشه اصلا نمی شه تصور کنیم یک شرکت بزرگ رو داشته باشیم
چون با صرف زمان کمتری به پول می رسید و متاسفانه بزرگترین مشکل ایرانی ها هم همینه که می خواهند همه چیز زود سریع و پول ساز باشه
و غیر از اون مشکلات شخصیتی و اخلاقی هم وجود داره و خیلی از برنامه نویس ها حتی 2 نفره هم نمی توانند کنار هم کار کنند چه برسه به مثلا یک تیم 100 نفره

به نظر من هیچ راهی وجود نداره برای داشتن تفکری و یا شرکتی به مانند شرکت HP مگر اینکه به شرکتهای خارجی ملحق شد و طبق قوانین و خصوصیات شخصیتی و اخلاقی اونها کار کرد
البته من نمی خواهم وارد جزئیات مشکلات و اشکلات شوم چون خیلی زیاده 
اما موضوع یک سری واقعیتهاست و جدا از اینکه باید آنها را باور کنیم و بپذیریم 
نمی توانیم سعی کنیم باهاش کنار بیاییم چون خودمون لطمه می خوریم
موفق باشید

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون از نظرتون دوست عزیز....
ولی به نظر من آدم باید مثبت گرا باشه،خدای ناکرده قصد جسارت ندارم....
اگه به تاریخچه شرکت HP نگاه کنیم از یه گاراژ شروع کردن ولی ما چی....؟ما که این همه امکانات داریم چی....؟یعنی ما باید همیشه منتظر وایستیم تا مایکروسافت یه ویندوز جدید بده ما از اون استفاده کنیم....؟
یعنی خودمون توان این رو نداریم که یه سیستم عامل بدیم...؟البته کار راحتی نیست این رو میدونم،ولی کار نشد نداره،من همیشه میگم انسان با هیچی همه چی میسازه،اگه همه دور هم جمع بشن و از فکر هم دیگه استفاده کنند،به خدا بهترین ایده ها،بهترین پروژه ها رو میشه رونمایی کرد...
هیچ کاری نشد نداره،پارک های علم وفناوری،شرکت های خصوصی و دولتی حمایت میکنند،فقط مشکل اینه که ما اتحاد و اعتماد نداریم،
این حقیقتیه که همه ما ایرانی ها باید باور کنیم...
یه سوال:امکانات مورد نیاز یه تیم برنامه نویس چیه....؟
1.مکان مناسب
2.کامپیوتر،لب تاپ یا هر چیز دیگه....
ما نیاز به تکنلوژی های بالا نداریم،خرج زیادی نمیخواد،در بعضی مواقع چرا،نیاز به یه سرور قدرتمند ولی اگه کار ما رو ببینند حمایت میکنند،سرمایه گذاری میکنند...
تا کی میخوای دست شرکت های بزرگ مثل APPLE,Microsofو... رو نگاه کنیم....؟
به خدا دیگه بسته،یه خورده به خودمون امیدوارم باشیم...
هیچ کاری نشد نداره....
باز هم منتظر نظرات همه دوستان هستم...
هم انتقاد،هم پیشنهاد...
موفق باشید....
بیشتر اوقات ما ایرانی ها نا امید هستیم...
یه

----------


## tanavar_ayat

سلام دوست عزيز

به نظر من شما درست مي گيد ما چرا نمي تونيم يه سيستم عامل درست كنيد مگه ما چي كم داريم دليل اصليش اينه كه شركت هاي آشغالي مثل MRT به جاي اينكه اين همه وقت و انگيزه ي ايراني و بودجه رو صرف دستكاري كردن و به جون اين نرم افزار و اون نرم افزار افتادن بكنن مي تونن از شماها و برنامه نويسان و انگيزه ي ايراني استفاده كنن . نمي دونم مسابقات برنامه نويسي بزارن نخبه يابي بكنن خيلي كارها مي تونن بكن ولي صد حيف كه انگار خبري از اين كارها نيست و تمام انرژي ايراني داره صرف دستكاري كردن حدر ميره 

به گفته رهبر عزيزمان امسال سال توليد و نوآوري هستش نه دزدي و دستكاري

----------


## nima.sh

از نظر شما هم ممنون دوست عزیز...
دوستان،اگه حداقل 50 نفر موافق داشتن یه تیم برنامه نویسی باشن،میتونیم این کار رو انجام بدیم،همونطور که گفتم با حمایت پارک های علم و فناوری یا یکی از شرکت های خصوصی یا دولتی...

----------


## programerinfonet

آخه دوست عزیز ببین
من خودم یک بار یک همچین پستی زدمو چند نفر هم موافق اومدنو تیم شدیم
حتی یک مقدار هم جلو رفتیم
اما ماشاالله هر کدوم از یک جای ایران ببودیم
که من فکر می کنم این پراکندگی و عدم وجود یکسری ابزارها چون محیط کار و ابزارهای کار موجب دلسردی و از همه مهم تر مشقله ی افراد هستش که نمیشه آدمارو دور هم جمع کرد ولی به هر حال اگه از دست ما کاری بر اومد در خدمتیم

----------


## AmirGhasemi

سلام بر همه دوستان عزيز
با اون حال كه من با همه شما دوستان در پست هاي گذشته موافقم ولي به عنوان كسي كه 5 سالي است در كار توليد پروژه هاي نرم افزاري و سخت افزاري مشغولم ند نكته را خدمتتون عارضم و آن اينكه:
1) آقا يك كلام لپ كلام........... پول مي خواد!! پول پول پول پول!! همين!!! شما كدام برنامه نويس را مي شناسي كه بياد سه سال مجاني توي يك شركت كنه بدون گرفتن حقوق و پاداش و مزايا و اضافي كاري تا مثلا يه سيستم توليد شه!! حالا اگه فروختيش بيايي حقوق سه سال گذتشه طرف را بدهي!!! هيچ كس!!!!
2) بنا بر فرض سيستمي هم توليد كردي!! آقا توي اين مملكت بايد خرج تبلغيات كني!! وگرنه دوتا بچه سوسول مي رن از خارج يه نرم افزار ميارن مكي دن دست مدير دولتي!! مديران ما هم كه كلا فريبه پرست!! آقا مثلا ما اومديم يه نرم افزار اتوماسيون اداري نوشتيم!! دو تا بچه سوسول sharepoint را مي دن به مدير دولتي مي گن مجانيه!! حالا چهاربرابر هم كي كنن توي پاچه طرف ها!!! اما مدير دولتي حاضر نميشه اتوماسيون ساخت داخل را بخره!!! بايد كلي خرج تبليغات كني! كلي زيرميزي و روميزي و درصد از قرارداد را بدهي به طرف تا حاضر شه ازت خريد كنه!!
3) من خودم دو سال وقت گذاشتم روي مباحث IVR اونوقت چهار تا بچه سوسول رفتن نرم افزارهاي درب و داغون اوپن سورسIVRرا به قيمت مفت مي فروشن به مديران دولتي ما!!!  از مديرعامل شركت فروشنده مي پرسم توابع API شما روي اسلات .... يارو براق منو نگاه ميك نه معلومه اصلا تابحال اسم توابع API را نشنيده!!!!!!
4) اقايان!خانمها!! بابا خيلي از اين برنامه نويسان ما پول اجاره يك اتاق را ندارن كه حداقل دور هم جمع بشن!!! خيلي از بچه هاي ما از اينترنت دانشگاه استفاده مي كنن واسه وصل شدن به اينترنت! خيلي از بچه هاي ما براي دانلود با مشكا حجم موجه هستن!! بابا بخدا يه نفر بياد 10 ميليارد توكمان به من پول بده بخداوندي خدا قسم مي خورم ظرف 5 سال بازار كشورهاي خاورميانه را حداقل مي گيرم دست!!!!ن نخند آقا نخند!! جدي گفتم! من با شب بيداري هاي خودم برنامه هامو مي فروشم چندرغاز!! هر سازمان دولتي بري نرم افزارهاي منو مي بيني اونوقت ما را بلانسبت شما (...) هم فرض نمي كنن!
آقا واسه اين جور كار ها كه شما مي گيد پول مي خواد!! آقا پول مي خواد خفن!
5) هر شركت درست و حسابي نرم افزاري كه شما توي ايران سراغ داريد مثل دوران، همكاران سيستم، طرفه، برسا و غيره را من از نزديك مي شناسم!! بابا مديران شركتش هيچي بلد نيستن! اندازه ملانصرالدين هم از برنامه نويسي حاليشون نيمشه!! فقط بيزينس من هاي خوبي هستن! پولداربودن! پول بابا جون را آوردن ساختمان 10 طبقه خريدن با آخرين سخت افزارها و نرم افزارها!! رفتن حقوق هاي ميليوني دادن برنامه نويس هاي گردن كلفت را آوردن! خيلي هاشون رفتن سورس كدهاي خارجي را از برنامه نويسشان امريكايي و اروپايي خريدن آوردن اينجا copy paste كردن توي نرم افزار خودشون حالا دارن ميليون ميليون تومان نرم افزارشون را مي فروشن!!‌ ماها ول معطليم! دلمون خوشه 4 تا كلاس نوشتيم به رفقا حال داديم كه چي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sadaf_

منم با جناب *Arash_janusV3* موافقم  :لبخند:

----------


## abdullah20

دلیل اصلی این چراها به نظر من سیستم اموزشی ایران است
سیستم اموزش ایران قدیمیه و هر کس میره دانشگاه که درس بخونه باید خودشون اونم بیرون از دانشگاه به سختی (تازه اونم چیزایی را که کشورهای  دیگه تو دبیرستان یاد می گیرند) را  یاد بگیره

----------


## AmirGhasemi

> از نظر شما هم ممنون دوست عزیز...
> دوستان،اگه حداقل 50 نفر موافق داشتن یه تیم برنامه نویسی باشن،میتونیم این کار رو انجام بدیم،همونطور که گفتم با حمایت پارک های علم و فناوری یا یکی از شرکت های خصوصی یا دولتی...


بيا از من بپرس كه تا 30 درصد مبلغ هر قراردادمو مديرتداركات و مديرعامل و معاون فني و مدير IT فلان سازمان و شركت دولتي مي زنن به جيب!! حمايت كدوم شركت دولتي؟!؟!

----------


## nima.sh

از شما AmirGhasemi و programerinfonet واقعا ممنونم...
امیر جان دقیقا حرف دل منو زدی،با یکی از دوستام پول نداریم که یه اتاق اجاره کنیم....
ولی نظر من اینه،باز هم تاکید میکنم با حمایت پارک های علم وفناوری میشه این کار رو کرد....
من یه نظر دارم دوستانی که موفق هستند به من پیام خصوصی بدن همراه با آدرس ایمیل...
زمان برگزاری نمایشگاه الکامپ تقریبا نزدیکه آبان ماه یا آذر ماه البته امیدوارم که برگزار بشه،این زمان بهترین موقعیت که ما حضورا همدیگر رو ببینیم و تصمیم نهایی رو بگیریم،و همونجا با یکی از پارک های علم وفناوری یا شرکت های خصوصی صحبت کنیم،اون دسته از افرادی که حرفه ای هستند یه نمونه پروژه بیارند...
خواهشا به تمسخر نگیرید،ما میتونیم....
حرف امیر جان کاملا درسته،همه چی پوله،ولی میشه اسپانسر بگیریم،اگه کسی اسپانسر ما نشد من به شخصه باید برم بمیرم....
پس من باز هم منتظر با هم منتظر پیام شما هستم....
هر حرفی دارید بزنید،فقط مسخره نکنید،ایده دادن مسخره نیست ولی اکثر ما ایرانیا به تمسخر میگیریم....

----------


## Arash_janusV3

من نمی خواستم این رو بگم چرا که دوستان صحبت های من رو به بدبین بودن یا خوش بین بودن ارتباط می دهند
در صورتی که پذیرفتن واقعیت بدبین و خوش بین نداره
صحبت من کلی هستش ولی ما در  جایی هستیم که داشتن هدف معنای خودش رو از دست داده
و هدف به معنی ریسک کردن تبدیل شده 
حالا تاره برنامه نویس ها اگر طرحی یا ایده ای یا پروژه ای مدنظر دارند باید به عنوان ریسک بهش نگاه کنند نه داشتن هدف
در هر صورت نظر من اینه که با این روش ها نمی شه موفق شد
اما برای جامعه برنامه نویس آرزوی موفقیت دارم
بدرود

----------


## nima.sh

آرش جان اگه اتحاد داشته باشیم،به خدا میتونیم...
قطره های آب به تنهایی کوچیکند،اگه زیاد باشن سیل به وجود میاد یا دریا مشین....
ما آدم ها مثل قطره های آب میمونیم...

----------


## abdullah20

حرفی که من زدم در مورد اینکه مشکل سیستم اموزشی ایران است ربطی به کار گروهی و دیگر موارد نداره 
مثلا در مورد تولید سیستم عامل شما سرفصلهای رشته کامپیوتر را ببینید  درسهای عمومی بی ارزش بیشتر دروس تخصصی است مثلا سه مدل تاریخ داره و من تازگی ها شنیدم یه در تاریخ دیگه اضافه شده
حالا با وجود این چه می خواین مثلا سیستم عامل تولید کنیم
حالا از سیستم اموزشی بیایم بیرون فرض کنید سیستم اموشی خوب
بعضی افراد میگن که تا کی باید ما تنها کاری که می کنیم این باشه که نرم افزار هایی که ما تولید می کنیم فوقش یه نرم افزار حسابداری بزرگ باشه؟و نتونیم یه برنامه سیستمی یا مولتی مدیا درست کنیم؟
در جواب باید بگیم که اتفاقا برنامه نویسان ما اکثر اون برنامه ها میتونن بنویسن (حالا از سیستم عامل و نرم افزارهای خیلی بزرگ مثل 3dmax) بیایم بیرون
و دلیل اینکه این کار را نمیکنن اینه که کپی رایت نداریم و ملت برای نرم افزار ارزش غائل نمیشن وبرای همین برنامه نویسان الکی پول و وقت خودشون را تلف نمیکنن
مثلا میخوان یه برنامه را کپی کنن :
بهش میگ یه سی دی بیار تا برات بریزم 
طرف میگه وووووو برم 300 تومن پول سی دی بدم بیار بریز روی فلشم

----------


## nima.sh

دمت گرم دوست عزیز،حرف هات رو قبول دارم....
ولی تا آخر چی،باید بشینینیم نگاه کنیم....؟
امیر موافقت کرد،تو هم اگه دوست داری بیا،به خدا میتونیم،اگه نشد،یه پروژه خیلی توپ مینویسیم میدیم برای یه کمپانی خارجی...
نظرت دوستان چیه....؟
آقا والا،به خدا،به دین میشه....
انقدر ناامید نباشین،ماباید درست کنیم....
بدی های رو ما باید از بین ببریم....
خواهش میکنم....

----------


## tanavar_ayat

سلام 

اگه شما بخوايد همه كار ميشه كرد فقط مهم اينكه بخواي شما نگاه اين تصاوير پايين كنيد اينا كساني هستند كه با جيب خالي چندين شركت رو پايه گذاري كردند و با تلاش و پشكار به اين موفقيت رسيده اند
و الان در شركت هاي همچون
Microsoft
Sun
Apple
Symantec 
فعاليت مي كنند و همچون رئساي اين شركت ها هستند

1.JPG

3.JPG 2.JPG

----------


## nima.sh

یه دنیا ممنون دوست عزیز...
یه دنیا ممنون...
اگه شما هم موافقی آدرس ایمیلتو برای پیام خصوصی بده....
دوستان خواهش میکنم،دیگه نمیدونم چطور بگم،خواهش میکنم،تمنا میکنم،حداقل میگیم که سعی کردم،اگه نشد که دیگه...
حداقل نظر بدبد....

----------


## NasrEsk

بچه سلام.
به نظر این بنده حقیر دوتا دلیل اصلی وجود داره:
1- تو ایران دلالی بیشتر از هر چیزی سود داره. کسی پول تو برنامه نویسی خرج نمی کنه
2- ما ایرانی ها دست دزدی مون خوبه ماشالا. همه برنامه هارو کرک میکنیم. من خودم این کارو نمیکنم و لی حداقل چندتاشو کرک کردم دارم استفاده می کنم

----------


## nima.sh

دوست عزیز من به دوستمون آقا عبداله هم گفتم،اگه نشد،یه پروژه خیلی توپ مینویسیم میدیم یه کمپانی خارجی...
دوستان من دیگه نمیدونم به چه زبونی بگم،به خدا میتونیم،حداقل سعی خودمون رو بکنیم...
خواهش میکنم،خواهش میکنم.....

----------


## harani

نمیدونم شما چرا اینقدر اسرار دارید . من میگم دوستم تو یک تیم 5,6 نفره برنامه نویسی اصلاً با هم سازش ندارن با اینکه واقعاً من خلقیاتشو میپرستم .اونوقت شما میگین 100 نفر آدم رو دور هم جمع کنیم . همه ی دوستانمون راست میگن مطابق با صحبت های جناب *abdullah20* نه آموزش درستی داریم باید *فقط یه هزینه ی زیادی صرف بشه تا آموزشا تازه به یک حد ایده آل برسه*  مطابق با صحبت های جناب *Arash_janusV3* *هدف ریسکه*  پس باید افراد زیادی باشن که کاملاً پشتمونو چه از لحاظ پولی چه از لحاظ امنیتی گرم باشه . مطابق با گفته های پر معنیای جناب *AmirGhasemi* همه چیز پول ساختن چنین هدفی با تورم ماهانه رو به رشد واقعاً کار مشکلی که کمتر کسی سراغ این موضوع میره مگر اینکه تکیه گاهش امن باشه *تازه حقوق پرسنلها باید برای این جور کارها ایده آل باشه که فرد انگیزه برای ادامه ی شغلشو داشته بشه که بتونن با تمام تلاشش کارشو انجام بده*. هیچوقت خودمونو نمیتونیم در مقابل شرکتهای قدرتمندی مثل مایکروسافت قرار بدیم جرا که به حدی رقابت بین این شرکتها در حد بالا , قوی و زیاد است که اگه ما خودمونو بندازیم وسط زیر دست و پا له میشیم . تا حالا چنتا شرکت خواستن که با ماکروسافت رقابت کنن سریعاً ورشکسته یا عقب کشیدن . مثلاً همین ماکروسافت سه تا چهار ورژن حتی بعد از ویندوز 8 را هم ساخته منتظره که تا یک شرکت در همین حوزه یه استارتی بخواد بزنه قبل از اونا سریع ورژن خود را به بازار میده . شرکت بدبخت دیگه به غلط کردن میوفته . 

فکر چنین چیزا رو نکنه واسه این اتفاقا باید خیلی چیزا جور بشه که اونم باید تو سطح کشور انجام بگیره . خیلی جای بحث این موضوتون هر جاشو که درس کنید بازم میشه یه ایرادی ازش گرفت .

----------


## roberto

با سلام.
ایده ی جالب و عالی دادی دوست ِ من.
من تجربه ای ندارم . بهترین راهنمایی هارو همین دوستان با این تجاربشون بهم دادن ، که متاسفانه همه مخالفن (با دلیل)
در کل من کار گروهی و دوست دارم . اما الان فقط و فقط و فقط دلالی حرف اول و میزنه . . .

----------


## nima.sh

نمیدونم دیگه چی باید بگم....!!!
آقا این مایکروسافت رو که شما میگید از کجا شروع کرد...؟با چقدر سرمایه شروع کرد....؟اگه ما یه خورده از توقع خودمون کم کنیم،به خدا درست میشه...
شما که از این همه مشکل میگید،کی باید اینا رو حل کنه....؟من،شما....؟
به خدا کار یه نفر دو نفر نیست....
کار یه تیم....
آقا متحد بشیم میتونیم،ژاپن چی کارد....؟
شما تاریخ نخوندین....؟
اگه ما به هم اعتماد نداریم که 100% اینطوریه،یه شرکت یا یه بزرگتر بالا سرمون باشه...
آقا اگه نشد باشه،هرچی شما بگید...
ولی به پروژه بدیم به یکی از کمپانی های خارجی....
از دست رو دست گذاشتن و نگاه کردن که بهتره...
با حلوا حلوا گفتن نه دهان آدم شیرین میشه نه شکم آدم سیر میشه....
ولی باز هم متشکرم که راهنمایی میکنید....

----------


## nima.sh

> با سلام.
> ایده ی جالب و عالی دادی دوست ِ من.
> من تجربه ای ندارم . بهترین راهنمایی هارو همین دوستان با این تجاربشون بهم دادن ، که متاسفانه همه مخالفن (با دلیل)
> در کل من کار گروهی و دوست دارم . اما الان فقط و فقط و فقط دلالی حرف اول و میزنه . . .


 آخه دوست عزیز من که حرف شما  و دوستان رو رد نمیکنم....
من تو پست قبلی هم توضیح دادم،والا به خدا میشه...

----------


## harani

خب اگه شما اینقدر اسرار دارین و جاشو و اسپانسرشو دارین یه آگهی تو روزنامه ها تو سایتا و .. بدید خیلی منتظر این فرصتا هستن . البته تو این سایتا که بیشتر هدف آموزشی داره نباید این چیزا رو مطرح کنید چرا که تا فردا صبح تایپیک بزنید جزء اندکی همش مخالف با دلیلی میشنوید .  بهترین راه برای جذب نیرو فقط تبلیغات و آگهی هاست . موفق باشید .

----------


## AmirGhasemi

دوست عزيزم نيما!
شما مي فرمايي كه كاري را انجام بدهيم بدهيم به يك شركت خارجي!!!
با تمام احترامي كه برات قائلم ولي بايد عرض كنم كه كمي واقع بينانه تر باش!!!‌ تا سه سال پيش خيلي از پروژه هاي نرم افزاري ما را حداقل شركت هاي عربي مثل امارات و قطر وبحرين مي خريدن! من خودم پروژه فوتبال فانتزي و پيش بيني ليگ بحرين را نوشتم واسه يكي از همين شيوخ! سال 87، با پولش خونه خريدم! اما حالا چي؟؟؟! حتي همين شركت هاي زپرتي اماراتي كه تا ديروز دو خط كد هم بلد نبودن بنويسن، حالا  ميرن برنامه نويس هاي مفت و مجاني از هند ميارن!!‌ يه برنامه نويس هندي مي شناسم توي دوبي ميگه ماهيانه 3000 دلار پول مي گيره!! مي گم چي كار مي كني؟! داره پروژه اينترفيس پالايشگاه نفتي مي نويسه!! همين پروژه را بخواهي توي ايران تعريف كني ماهيانه بايد به طرف 20 ميليون پول بدي!!
با ايده شركت هاي خارجي شما موافق نيستم!! فعلا فقط يه نموره بازار عراق برامون مونده!! اونهم فكرك نم تا چند وقت ديگه  برنامه نويس هاي تركيه اي غصبش كنن!!

----------


## nima.sh

دوست عزیز من هم یکی مثل خیلی از برنامه نویس های دیگه،شاید کمتر از اونا...
هدف من جمع کردن بچه های برنامه نویس،کسایی که پایه باشن،مثل بچه های انجمن....
آقا یک دست صدا نداره،شما خودت تنهایی میتونی یه برنامه بزرگ مثل سیستم عامل یا هر چیز دیگه ای بنویسی...؟
100% نه،اگه بتونی بعد چند سال،ولی گروهی چی به خدا میشه...
یه خورده امید داشته باش...
آخرش که چی،نباید درست بشه...؟خب من و تو باید درستش کنیم دیگه....
تا فردا صبح هم که شده من تاپیک میزنم.....

----------


## nima.sh

> دوست عزيزم نيما!
> شما مي فرمايي كه كاري را انجام بدهيم بدهيم به يك شركت خارجي!!!
> با تمام احترامي كه برات قائلم ولي بايد عرض كنم كه كمي واقع بينانه تر باش!!!‌ تا سه سال پيش خيلي از پروژه هاي نرم افزاري ما را حداقل شركت هاي عربي مثل امارات و قطر وبحرين مي خريدن! من خودم پروژه فوتبال فانتزي و پيش بيني ليگ بحرين را نوشتم واسه يكي از همين شيوخ! سال 87، با پولش خونه خريدم! اما حالا چي؟؟؟! حتي همين شركت هاي زپرتي اماراتي كه تا ديروز دو خط كد هم بلد نبودن بنويسن، حالا  ميرن برنامه نويس هاي مفت و مجاني از هند ميارن!!‌ يه برنامه نويس هندي مي شناسم توي دوبي ميگه ماهيانه 3000 دلار پول مي گيره!! مي گم چي كار مي كني؟! داره پروژه اينترفيس پالايشگاه نفتي مي نويسه!! همين پروژه را بخواهي توي ايران تعريف كني ماهيانه بايد به طرف 20 ميليون پول بدي!!
> با ايده شركت هاي خارجي شما موافق نيستم!! فعلا فقط يه نموره بازار عراق برامون مونده!! اونهم فكرك نم تا چند وقت ديگه  برنامه نويس هاي تركيه اي غصبش كنن!!


 امیر جان،عرب ها رو ول کن،کشورهای اروپایی،اونا مغزها رو میگیرن....
عرب ها فقط به دنبال پول هستن....
ما باید خودمون رو به کشورهای اروپایی نشون بدیم....

----------


## AmirGhasemi

راستي درمورد صبحت هاي متين دوستانم Arash و Harani هم بايد يك نكته را عارض شم و اونهم فرهنگ ما ايراني هاست
نمي خواهم اينجا ناله و گلايه ازفرهنگ بد و نداشتن اخلاق كاري خودمون بكنم اما بايد قبول كنيم كه ما ايراني ها هم چندان اخلاق حرفه اي نداريم
طرف تا ديروز دو خط كد مي خواست بنويسه عالم و آدم را صدا مي كرد كه اهاي همساي هها همگي ياري كنيد تا ما عروس داري كنيم!‌حالا امروز واسه نوشتن دو تا فرم ساده ميليوني حقوق و دستمزد مي خواد!!!
من حدود شش ماه پيش سرم خيلي شلوغ بود! وقت نداشتم پروژه جديد بگيرم! از شانس ما هم يكي از آشناسان كه خيلي باهاش رودربايستي داشتم از من يك نرم افزار واسه شركتش مي خواست! وقت نوشتنش را نداشتم! زنگ زدم به يكي از دوستان(((......))) كه اگه ميشه اين پروژه را شما واسه ما انجام بده!!! طرف تا همين ديروز زرت و زرت به من زنگ مي زد سوال و جواب مي كرد!! كه فلانجاي كدم را چي كار كنم بسان جاشو چي كار كنم؟؟!
گفت باشه! RFP پروژه را دادم بخونه قيمت داد 30 ميليون تومان!!!! بخدا اگه خودم مي خواستم بنويسم 5 ميليون هم نمي گيرفتم ها!!! يهو نه گذاشت نه برداشت گفت 30 ميليون كمتر نمي ارزه!!!!!!!
بهش گفتم فعلا يه جلسه با كارفرما بذار ببين چي مي خواد دقيق!! فرمودند  Time is Money
از پشت تلفن مي خواستم جفت پا برم تو صورتش به همين بركت قسم.... راستي بفرماييد شام.........
خلاصه ما مشكل فرهنگ و اخلاق حرفه اي هم داريم! اين فراموش نشود!

----------


## nima.sh

درسته امیر جان،به خدا من هم کم از این چیزها ندیدم،حرفت رو قبول دارم بیشتر ما ایرانیها فرهنگ درست و حسابی نداریم،داشتیم از بین بردیم....
نیاز به نوسازی داریم....
ولی ببین اگه دوستان جمع بشن،بتونیم فقط یه پروژه فقط به پروژه بدیم،چه ایران چه اروپا هر جا گرفت،متونیم به دنیا خودمون رو نشون بدیم...
ببین امیر اولا که متشکرم که من رو قابل دونستی،درخواست من رو رد نکردی،ولی خودت بگو شما که از من بیشتر میدونی،تا کی باید  این وضع ادامه داشته باشه،انقلاب صنعتی اروپا هم کار چند نفر بوده،خب ما هم انقلاب برنامه نویسی ایران رو را راه میندازیم...
کار نشد نداره،تا به حال شده سر یه پروژه نا امید بشی بعد چند وقت درستش کنی....؟این هم به همین شکله....
به خدا میشه،فقط باید اعتماد داشته باشیم....
دوستان به نظر من موقع نمایشگاه الکامپ حضوری صحبت کنیم بهتره ولی باز هم من تبلیغ خودم رو انجام میدم،دست از این کار نمیکشم....

----------


## nima.sh

tanavar_ayat عزیز هم قیول کرد....
منتظر بقیه دوستان هم هستیم....

----------


## nima.sh

دوست عزیز خواهشا به دیگران توهین نکنید...
اگه اشتباه نکنم شما تازه عضو انجمن شدید،لطفا قوانین سایت رو مطالعه کنید....

----------


## NasrEsk

بچه ها من مبتدی نیستم
ولی تو این سایت زیاد نمی آم.
به نظر من یه نفر باید پیش قدم بشه، یه پروژه Open Source تعریف کنه همگی دست به دست هم بدیم کاملش کنیم.
هر کسی یه استعدادی داره. هر کسی میتونه رو یه قسمتی کار کنه
خوبه ؟ :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون دوست عزیز....
ولی مشکل ما با پروژه open source حل نمیشه،ما نیاز به همکاری و همفکری داریم،منظورم اینه که با هم باشیم و با هم فکر کنیم...
اگه شما هم موافقید آدرس ایمیلتون رو برام پیام خصوصی بدید....
باز هم ممنون از نظرتون...

----------


## NasrEsk

چرا، یه پروژه Open Source  می تونه کمک کنه، من حاضرم یه قسمت از این پروژه رو کامل کنم

----------


## nima.sh

یه دنیا ممنون از لطفت دوست عزیز...
نمیدونم تا به حال گروهی کار کردی یا نه...؟ولی اگه بخوای گروهی کار کنی،از فکر دیگران استفاده میکنی،پروژه رو بهتر انجام میدی...
به خاطر همینه که میگم...

----------


## NasrEsk

منظورم کار انفرادی نیست. مثلا چند نفر رو یه قسمت کار می کنن، همین قسمت ها بعدا با هم جمع میشن و یه برنامه بزرگتر رو تشکیل میدن.
در ضمن از کمک های هم استفاده می کنیم. فقط یه نفر باید مدیریت کنه

----------


## programerinfonet

ببین دوست من به نظر من مهمتر از کار مدیریته اونه . چرا که برای پایداری همچین گروهی باید یکسری محدودیت ها و قوانین ایجاد بشه تا کار طبق اون پیش بره
چه طور :
مثلأ گروه همون 100 نفره :
هر 5 نفر 1 سر گروه و هر 5 گروه یک مدیر گروه
که این طور هر کس فقط آموزش می بینه که بخش خودشو مدیریت کنه
و ...
که حالا برای این چیزا تکنیک زیاده که انشاالله قسمت شد با همکاری کنیم بیشتر بحث می کنیم

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان دو نفر دیگه هم به جمع ما اضافه شدند...
دوست عزیزمون علیرضا اصل فلاح و افشین اسماعیل زاده....
منتظر بقیه دوستان هم هستیم....
فعلا یه تیم 4 نفره داریم،از همه دوستان متشکرم که اینقدر لطف دارن...

----------


## hosseinenayati_2009

سلام
اول از آقا نیما تشکر می کنم که این تاپیک را گذاشتن.ایشون اهداف خوبی و عالی دارند، ولی چند تا چیز را یادشون رفته ما تو ایران هستیم.این خودش بزرگترین مشکل ماست.
اول که ما از همه چیز تحریم هستیم.
دوم که ایرانی ها اخلاقیات خاص خودش را دارند (کار انفرادی بهترن انجام میدن تا گروهی-بی حوصله هستند و میخواند زود جواب بگیرن و همیشه به امید بقیه میشینن )
سوم اینکه ما کار گروهی را باید از کلاس اول یاد بگیریم نه از الان این باید فرهنگ سازی بشه.
من خودم میخواستم کار گروهی انجام بدم بخش (این تاپیک را سر بزنید) فقط یک نفر اعلام همکاری کرد و حدود 539 نفر تا الان به این تاپیک سر زدند تا الان.
من کاملا با شما موافقم.سایت برنامه نویس بنظرم بزرگترین سایت برنامه نویسی ایران است.نظرتون را جای خوبی بیان کردید. شما برای اینکه بتونید آرام آرام یک گروه جمع آوری کنید باید از مدیران سایت بخواهید یه بخش تو سایت بگذارید که بخش کارهای تیمی هر کسی که پروزه داره و نیاز به هم گروهی داره اونجا اسم پروزه و سود اون را بنویسه و هرکسی خواست همکاری کنه اونجا درخواست میده و اینطور آرام آرام یه گروه جمع میشه .
بنظرم بهترین راه اینه که گروه جمع آوری کرد.

----------


## nima.sh

> ببین دوست من به نظر من مهمتر از کار مدیریته اونه . چرا که برای پایداری همچین گروهی باید یکسری محدودیت ها و قوانین ایجاد بشه تا کار طبق اون پیش بره
> چه طور :
> مثلأ گروه همون 100 نفره :
> هر 5 نفر 1 سر گروه و هر 5 گروه یک مدیر گروه
> که این طور هر کس فقط آموزش می بینه که بخش خودشو مدیریت کنه
> و ...
> که حالا برای این چیزا تکنیک زیاده که انشاالله قسمت شد با همکاری کنیم بیشتر بحث می کنیم


یه دنیا ممنون دوست عزیز....
حرفت کاملا منطقیه،انشاالله نمایشگاه الکامپ با هم بیشتر بحث میکنیم...
موفق و پیروز باشی...

----------


## NasrEsk

منم هستم. کوچیک شمام.
من شغلم برنامه نویسی نیست ولی می تونم کمک کنم

----------


## programerinfonet

دوست عزیز  *nima.sh* شناسه یاهوتو بگذار دوستان اونجا یهتر میشه بحث کرد کنفرانس می گذاریم الکامپ هم میاد اونجا

----------


## NasrEsk

اگه این کار به سرانجام رسید. به بنده حقیر هم یه اطلاع بدین.
NasrEsk@Gmail.com

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام
> اول از آقا نیما تشکر می کنم که این تاپیک را گذاشتن.ایشون اهداف خوبی و عالی دارند، ولی چند تا چیز را یادشون رفته ما تو ایران هستیم.این خودش بزرگترین مشکل ماست.
> اول که ما از همه چیز تحریم هستیم.
> دوم که ایرانی ها اخلاقیات خاص خودش را دارند (کار انفرادی بهترن انجام میدن تا گروهی-بی حوصله هستند و میخواند زود جواب بگیرن و همیشه به امید بقیه میشینن )
> سوم اینکه ما کار گروهی را باید از کلاس اول یاد بگیریم نه از الان این باید فرهنگ سازی بشه.
> من خودم میخواستم کار گروهی انجام بدم بخش (این تاپیک را سر بزنید) فقط یک نفر اعلام همکاری کرد و حدود 539 نفر تا الان به این تاپیک سر زدند تا الان.
> من کاملا با شما موافقم.سایت برنامه نویس بنظرم بزرگترین سایت برنامه نویسی ایران است.نظرتون را جای خوبی بیان کردید. شما برای اینکه بتونید آرام آرام یک گروه جمع آوری کنید باید از مدیران سایت بخواهید یه بخش تو سایت بگذارید که بخش کارهای تیمی هر کسی که پروزه داره و نیاز به هم گروهی داره اونجا اسم پروزه و سود اون را بنویسه و هرکسی خواست همکاری کنه اونجا درخواست میده و اینطور آرام آرام یه گروه جمع میشه .
> بنظرم بهترین راه اینه که گروه جمع آوری کرد.


ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنمایی باارزشی که گذاشتی...
حرف های شما کاملا متین،همونطور که گفتی یکی باید کار رو شروع کنه تا بقیه هم بیان،خب چرا ما شروع کننده نباشیم،تا الان 4 نفر به من پیام دادن...
تاپیک شما رو مطالعه کردم،واقعا حق دارید،اینجا ایرانه....
به هر حال خوشحال میشم اگه شما هم  به ما بپیوندید...
موفق و پیروز باشید....

----------


## nima.sh

> منم هستم. کوچیک شمام.
> من شغلم برنامه نویسی نیست ولی می تونم کمک کنم


اگه ممکنه ادرس ایمیلتو برام پیام خصوصی بده...
موفق باشی...

----------


## nima.sh

> دوست عزیز  *nima.sh* شناسه یاهوتو بگذار دوستان اونجا یهتر میشه بحث کرد کنفرانس می گذاریم الکامپ هم میاد اونجا


 nima.sh23@yahoo.com
ممنون دوست عزیز...

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان الان یه تیم 5 نفره داریم،باز هم از همه دوستان دعوت میکنم تشریف بیارن،به خدا ما میتونیم خودمون رو به دنیا نشون بدیم....
من در خدمتگذاری همه دوستان برنامه نویس حاضرم....
موفق و سربلند باشید...

----------


## hosseinenayati_2009

> ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنمایی باارزشی که گذاشتی...
> حرف های شما کاملا متین،همونطور که گفتی یکی باید کار رو شروع کنه تا بقیه هم بیان،خب چرا ما شروع کننده نباشیم،تا الان 4 نفر به من پیام دادن...
> تاپیک شما رو مطالعه کردم،واقعا حق دارید،اینجا ایرانه....
> به هر حال خوشحال میشم اگه شما هم  به ما بپیوندید...
> موفق و پیروز باشید....


سلام نیما جون 
شما ایده من را در مورد ساخت بخش کار تیمی به مدیران سایت بفرستید. حتما جواب میگیرد ، حتما از خودتون می پرسید که من چرا اینکار را نمیکنم. حقیقتا من سربازم و 2 هفته یکبار میام خونه و نمی تونم پگیر باشم.شما وقتی این بخش را بگذارید و چون انسانها دنبال مادیات هستند.سریعا همکاری می کنند.انگار یه جور دعوت به کار است وقتی این تاپیک را بسازید قول میدم 1000 نفر قول همکاری میدن . بعدا گروه ت.ن را بسازید.

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام نیما جون 
> شما ایده من را در مورد ساخت بخش کار تیمی به مدیران سایت بفرستید. حتما جواب میگیرد ، حتما از خودتون می پرسید که من چرا اینکار را نمیکنم. حقیقتا من سربازم و 2 هفته یکبار میام خونه و نمی تونم پگیر باشم.شما وقتی این بخش را بگذارید و چون انسانها دنبال مادیات هستند.سریعا همکاری می کنند.انگار یه جور دعوت به کار است وقتی این تاپیک را بسازید قول میدم 1000 نفر قول همکاری میدن . بعدا گروه ت.ن را بسازید.


نمیدونم چطور ازت تشکر کنم،خیلی ممنون...
موفق باشی دوست عزیز....

----------


## m0hammad_01

سلام
ممنون.تقریبا همه مطالب رو خوندم.
- ما از نظر تکنولوژی از کشورهایی که سالها تو صنعت تولید نرم افزار فعال هستن عقبیم، عقب!!! (هر گونه مقایسه ای با آنها، غیر منطقی به نظر میرسه)
- با دوستانی که میگن تو ایران، کار گروهی با مشکل مواجه هست و ما روحیشو نداریم موافقم اما:
        تو بقیه کشور ها هم همین به نوعی وجود داره.اما اونجا یکی میاد چند نفرو جمع میکنه،کار اقتصادی میکنه،سرمایه میزاره و موفق میشه.کارتیمی یعنی
        همین و بس.فک نکنیم کار تیمی یعنی دور هم جمع شدن و شیر کردن اطلاعات و ....

کلام آخر: یکی از شرکت های بسیار بزرگ و معروف شرق آسیا (متاسفانه الان یادم نیست)، در زمان جنگ و در ساختمانی که پر از جای موشک و خمپاره و ترکش بود شروع به کار کرد.
به امید موفقیت

----------


## ehsan7007

قسمتی زیادیش نبودن انگیزس که اونم دلیلش اینه که برنامه نویسا می بینن براشون نفع مالی نداره که اون همه زحمت بکشن.
ادمایی مثل بیل گیتس و جابز که از هیچی و با پشتکار شروع کردن می دونستن وقتی موفق شن از لحاظ تجاری هم موفقیت های بزرگی دارن ولی اگه بخوای تو ایران مثل اونا باشی به نون شبت هم محتاج میشی!!

وقتی ما یه نرم افزار چند صد یا شایدم چند هزار دلاری رو اصلا پول نمی دیم و راحت دانلود می کنیم ، و تحریم هستیم و کسی برنامه هامون رو نمی خره ، واز طرفی تو ایران هم که کسی به این چیزا پول بده نیست!!
ویندوز سون رو که حداکثر 10 هزار تومن بخرن ، فکر می کنی برای اون برنامه ی یه تیم بدبخت دانشجویی چقدر پول میدن؟؟!!

----------


## nima.sh

سلام دوست عزیز....
ممنون از نظرت،آره حق با شمایه ولی هدف من فقط مادیات نیست،ما میتونیم به کمپانی های خیلی بزرگ خودمونو نشون بدیم،تو ایران که کاری از دستمون برنمیاد،ما با ساخت پروژه های نرم افزاری خودمون رو به دنیا مطرح میکنیم،از اون طریق میشه اسپانسرهای بزرگی پیدا کرد،خیلی از شرکت های بزرگ اروپایی حمایت میکنند،حتی بابت این پروژه ها پول های کلانی میدن....
آدم همیشه باید افکار بزرگ داشته باشه تا بتونه بزرگ بشه...
به هر حال خوشحال میشم شما هم به ما بپیوندی...
موفق و پیروز باشید....

----------


## programerinfonet

دوستان عزیز با سلام

 ضمن خسته نباشید حضور شما برنامه نویسان محترم باید عارض شوم که من با پیشنهاد نیما جان موافقم شدید
ما اگه بریم توی کار مطمئنأ به جاهایی می رسیم که اصلأ فکرشم نمی کردیم
چون افرادی مثل ما ابتدا باید خودشونو نشون بدن و بعد مسائل دیگر که یکیشم همین مادیات خود به خود درست میشه
در کل هر کس از دوستان که تمایل به همکاری داره تا 25 شهریور ما قصد جمع آوری افرادرو داریم
یه لطفی کنن مختصر شرحی از رزومه ی خود که فقط نشون بده که تا چه حدی توانایی انجام کار دارید به همراه مشخصات تماس برای آقا نیما ارسال کنن

----------


## tanavar_ayat

> چي شد چوبش رو خورديد حالا به حرف من رسيديد
> 
> من خودم چوبشو زياد خوردم فكر نكنم نام كاربري و پسورد باشه كه من داشته باشم اون نداشته باشه اون برنامه ديشب كه گذاشته بودن فقط كارش پاك سازي اطلاعات نيستش بلكه تمام مشخصات سيستم شماها رو اون الان داره و در فقط معين باز بهتون حمله مي كنه مطمئن باشيد. 
> 
> شايد براتون جالب باشه برنامه ديشب كه بهتون دادن يكي از ساده ترين برنامه هاش بوده
> 
> ايشون رو آخر من نابود مي كنم آيت حتما يه روز نابودت مي كنم فقط صبر كن


چي هيچ كاري نمي كني 

با اون شركت درب و داغونت 100 تا برنامه نويس نون خور آخه به چه درد ماهي 1000000 تومان حقوق بشه كوفتشون از اون شركت MRT بدتريد حداقلش سالي يه نمونه كار تحويل كشور ميده اما شماها رو روي هم بزار يه task manager رو هم پياده سازي نمي تونن بكنن
به هر حال تا اوضاع از اين بدتر نشده ديگه تاپيك نزن چون بد مي بيني

----------


## nima.sh

از God Of Pess 2012 عزیز به خاطر راهنمایی که کردند تشکر میکنم،باز هم در حضور همه ی دوستان از ایشون عذر خواهی میکنم...
از علیرضا جان عزیز(programerinfonet)هم کمال تشکر رو دارم،ایشون یکی از اعضا فعال تیم هستند،امیدوارم در همه ی مراحل زندگی موفق باشند،در ضمن انشاالله امشب تمامی بروبچه های تیم رو معرفی میکنم،امیدورام که حضور همه ی افراد باشه....
موفق و پیروز و سربلند باشید...

----------


## masoud903

با سلام 
واقعا حرکت خوبیه اگه به نتیجه ای برسه 
به نظر من بحث کردن و حرف از ماکروسافت و mrt زدن کافیه
چند تا نکته رو یاداوری میکنم شاید مفید باشه
1- قصد برنامه نویسیه و اول از همه خوب باید یه الگوریتم کلی نوشت و بعد جز به جز اونو به هر کسی داد
خب بحث اول استعداد یابی و پیدا کردن نخبه هاست اینو بذارین وظیفه یکی از این نخبه ها
دوم بحث مدیریت انسانی و مالی این قضیه است
میشه از کسی استفاده کرد که امکانشو داشته باشه 
میشه یه حساب مشترک (جهت کنترل)باز کرد و در ابتدای کار از کمکهای مالی اعضا استفاده کرد و وقتی پروژه پیشرفت کرد اسپانسر جذب کرد
واسه دور و نزدیک بودن اعضای تیم هم مشکلی نیست اینترنت adslهست به هرکی یه قسمت و واگذار کرد و دایم و مدیریت شده و منظم در ارتباط بود
مخلص کلام اینکه
هر کشوری و هر کاری یه مدیر لایق و دلسوز میخواد 
بحث کافیه یا علی بگین و شروع کنید
امثال من تازه کار و مبتدی هم پشت شماییم

----------


## afshines

> از God Of Pess 2012 عزیز به خاطر راهنمایی که کردند تشکر میکنم،باز هم در حضور همه ی دوستان از ایشون عذر خواهی میکنم...
> از علیرضا جان عزیز(programerinfonet)هم کمال تشکر رو دارم،ایشون یکی از اعضا فعال تیم هستند،امیدوارم در همه ی مراحل زندگی موفق باشند،در ضمن انشاالله امشب تمامی بروبچه های تیم رو معرفی میکنم،امیدورام که حضور همه ی افراد باشه....
> موفق و پیروز و سربلند باشید...



من نیز به نوبه خود از دوستان تشکر می کنم و حرفهای آقا نیما رو تایید می کنم وباید بگم که با هم بودن همیشه بهتر از تنها بودنه 

با پشتکار همه چیز درست می شه ولی مهمتر از اون هدفی که می خوای با پشتکار بهش برسی 

با امید موفقیت همه تون

----------


## nima.sh

> با سلام 
> واقعا حرکت خوبیه اگه به نتیجه ای برسه 
> به نظر من بحث کردن و حرف از ماکروسافت و mrt زدن کافیه
> چند تا نکته رو یاداوری میکنم شاید مفید باشه
> 1- قصد برنامه نویسیه و اول از همه خوب باید یه الگوریتم کلی نوشت و بعد جز به جز اونو به هر کسی داد
> خب بحث اول استعداد یابی و پیدا کردن نخبه هاست اینو بذارین وظیفه یکی از این نخبه ها
> دوم بحث مدیریت انسانی و مالی این قضیه است
> میشه از کسی استفاده کرد که امکانشو داشته باشه 
> میشه یه حساب مشترک (جهت کنترل)باز کرد و در ابتدای کار از کمکهای مالی اعضا استفاده کرد و وقتی پروژه پیشرفت کرد اسپانسر جذب کرد
> ...


 یه دنیا ممنون مسعود جان...
اگه شما هم به جمع ما ملحق بشی ممنون میشم...
آدرس ایمیلتو برام پیام خصوصی کن....
از تمام نظراتت استفاده میکنیم...
موفق باشی دوست عزیز...

----------


## nima.sh

> من نیز به نوبه خود از دوستان تشکر می کنم و حرفهای آقا نیما رو تایید می کنم وباید بگم که با هم بودن همیشه بهتر از تنها بودنه 
> 
> با پشتکار همه چیز درست می شه ولی مهمتر از اون هدفی که می خوای با پشتکار بهش برسی 
> 
> با امید موفقیت همه تون


دوستان عزیز افشین جان هم یکی از اعضا تیم هستند،البته ما دونفر با هم همکار هستیم،ای ایده هم فکر من و ایشون بوده ،امیدوارم که همه مون در تمام مراحل کاری موفق باشیم...
منتظر همه ی دوستان هستیم...

----------


## jpjpjp

سلام به همه دوستان
من تا 2 یا 3 ماهه دیگه دوره سی شارپو تموم میکنم (کلاس خصوصی میرم) اگه مبتدی خاستین منم هستم.
اگه خاستین!!!
javad_p07@yahoo.com

----------


## nima.sh

سلام دوست عزیز....
خوش اومدی،شما دوره رو تموم کن،تمرین زیاد کن،انشاالله که حرفه ای بشی،به هر حال من ایمیل شما رو برمیدارم،میتونید با ما باشید....
خوش اومدی دوست عزیز....
موفق باشی....

----------


## Boy_nn

به نظر من سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدن هست صحبت از ماکروسافت  و ..... خوبه ولی تیمی اولیه فکر نکنم برای اینکار مناسب باشه 
به نظر من برای سبک سنگین کردن و شناخت همدیگه اول باید یه پروژه ساده ولی مناسب انتخاب کرد 
مثل یه پلیر یا یه ایده ای که کمتر کسی سمتش رفته باشه شاید حتی برنامه ای که توی غرب پولی باشه و ما بنویسیم و بتونیم اینجوری خودمونو مطرح کنیم
توی این پروژه هم میشه همدیگه بهتر بشناسیم با نقاط ضعف و قوت همدیگه آشنا بشیم  و در صورت لزوم  با جابجایی میشه مسولین قسمت های  پروژه رو عوض کرد و به بهترین ترکیب ممکن برسیم نه این که ما یه پروژه بزرگ برای خودمون تعریف کنیم بعد به خاطر ضعف مدیریت و یا سایر قسمتها پروژه خراب بشه و قید این کارو بزنیم 
این جوری هم می تونیم اسم در کنیم هم یه تیم قوی بسازیم
بعدش میشه اسپانسر درست حسابی گرفت و سراغ پروژه های اساسی رفت

----------


## nima.sh

> به نظر من سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدن هست صحبت از ماکروسافت  و ..... خوبه ولی تیمی اولیه فکر نکنم برای اینکار مناسب باشه 
> به نظر من برای سبک سنگین کردن و شناخت همدیگه اول باید یه پروژه ساده ولی مناسب انتخاب کرد 
> مثل یه پلیر یا یه ایده ای که کمتر کسی سمتش رفته باشه شاید حتی برنامه ای که توی غرب پولی باشه و ما بنویسیم و بتونیم اینجوری خودمونو مطرح کنیم
> توی این پروژه هم میشه همدیگه بهتر بشناسیم با نقاط ضعف و قوت همدیگه آشنا بشیم  و در صورت لزوم  با جابجایی میشه مسولین قسمت های  پروژه رو عوض کرد و به بهترین ترکیب ممکن برسیم نه این که ما یه پروژه بزرگ برای خودمون تعریف کنیم بعد به خاطر ضعف مدیریت و یا سایر قسمتها پروژه خراب بشه و قید این کارو بزنیم 
> این جوری هم می تونیم اسم در کنیم هم یه تیم قوی بسازیم
> بعدش میشه اسپانسر درست حسابی گرفت و سراغ پروژه های اساسی رفت


 من هم با نظر شما موافقم دوست عزیز...
هدف اول  ما شناخت همدیگره،ببینم که کدوم یکی از بچه ها تو چه زمینه ای استعداد دارند،یکی تو قسمت Data Base کار میکنه،یکی بخش آنالیز،یکی بخش امنیت و...،دوست عزیزمون علیرضا ایده جالبی دادن که هر کس یه رزومه کوچیک از خودش به نمایش بذاره،انشاالله که وبلاگ آماده شد،همه اعضا تیم یه رزومه کوچیک از خودشون بدن،این سایت هم میتونه به اون دسته از افرادی که آشنایی زیادی با رزومه ندارند کمک کنه:www.rdb.ir
به نظر من فعلا برای تعیین کردن مدیر خیلی زوده،هر وقت تمامی بچه ها با هم آشنایی کامل پیدا کردند،اونوقت میتونیم مدیر و گروه ها رو تعیین کنیم....
ممنون از همکاری همه ی دوستان...
باز هم از همه دوستان انجمن برنامه نویس دعوت می کنم،که ما رو یاری بفرمایند....
موفق و سربلند باشید....

----------


## samadblaj

سلام ، برنامه نویسی گروهی خیلی خوبه ولی نمیدونم انگاری گروهی هم بشه ما هیچ وقت با هم نمی سازیم ، نا سازگاری... شاید دلایل زیادی داشته باشه بسته بودن محیط زندگی...

رفتار های گروهی ما فرق زیادی با گروه های خارجی داره...

*حس حسادت ، حس برتری ، منحصر بفرد بودن ، خودخواهی ، رفتار های خشک و خسته کننده...*

این روش توی ایران جواب نمیده ، مگر برای جمع آوری گروه امتحانات روانشناسی گروهی ...

باز هم سخت هست.

دلایل زیادی هم داره از بدر تولد آزادی سلب شده ، محیط های بسته و محدودیت های گروهی.

به امید ایرانی سربلند.

موفق باشید

----------


## AmirGhasemi

آقايون! خانم ها!
چند نكته اساسي براي ادامه حيات اين تاپيك!
1) اول اينكه همه ما فهميديم كه فرهنگ ما ايراني ها چه جوريه!! همه فهميديم كه اين كارا توي ايران جواب مي ده يا نه! همه هم فهميديم كه اخرش شكست مي خوريم  يانه! بنابراين از زدن پست هاي تكراري، مايوس كننده، پيش بيني آينده و غيره خودداري كنيد! لطفا راهكارهاي سازنده، پيشنهاد سازنده، انتقاد درست و حسابي عطا فرماييد!!!
2) جناب تن آور و دوستان و دشمنانش خواهشن دقت فرمايند كه ساخت تاپيك در اين وب سايت كاملا رايگانه!! بنابراين يك تاپيگ ديگر براي دعواها و خط و نشان ها و چاقو كشي هاي خودشون راه بيندازن!! ما 
هم قول مي دهيم كه بياييم اونجا دعواهاشون را بخونيم و حظ كنيم!!
3) پبشنهاد مي گردد از همين حالا ساخت يك پروژه مدنظر باشد!! بنابراين يك پروژه درست و درمون مثل اتوماسيون اداري، مانيتورينگ شبكه، دانشگاه مجازي، كتابخانه مجازي، بيمارستان مجازي، پرونده سلامت الكترونيكي، تلفن هوشمندو غيره پيشنهاد گردد تا با جمع بندي دوستان به ساخت و توليد آن مبادرت ورزيم
يا علي كوچك همه شما!

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام ، برنامه نویسی گروهی خیلی خوبه ولی نمیدونم انگاری گروهی هم بشه ما هیچ وقت با هم نمی سازیم ، نا سازگاری... شاید دلایل زیادی داشته باشه بسته بودن محیط زندگی...
> 
> رفتار های گروهی ما فرق زیادی با گروه های خارجی داره...
> 
> *حس حسادت ، حس برتری ، منحصر بفرد بودن ، خودخواهی ، رفتار های خشک و خسته کننده...*
> 
> این روش توی ایران جواب نمیده ، مگر برای جمع آوری گروه امتحانات روانشناسی گروهی ...
> 
> باز هم سخت هست.
> ...


 ممنون samadblaj عزیز...
همه این گفته های شما درست،ولی چه کسی باید این همه زشتی رو از بین ببره،اصلا هدف یه گروه چیه....؟
تا همه با هم متحد نشن،هیچ وقت مشکلات از بین نمیره،تا خوبها زیاد نشن،بدی ها کمرنگ نمیشه،متاسفانه باید تو سایت برنامه نویس یه بخش جدا در مورد کار گزوهی بزارن،واقعا من افسوس میخورم چرا همه به هم بدبین شدیم،همه ی حرف های شما و دوستان اینو موضوع رو ثابت میکنه،ولی من و شما و بقیه دوستان باید کاری کنیم که این حرف ها معنی نده،فقط رو چند تا پروژه کار کنیم،خدای ناکرده کسی شیطونی نکنه،به خدا همه چی درست میشه،همه به هم اعتماد پیدا میکنیم...
مشکل فقط اول کاره....
ولی غیر ممکن نیست....
باز هم ممنون که نظر خودتون رو برای ما گذاشتید،اگه شما هم به ما ملحق بشید،خیلی عالی میشه،شما که بالاخره تجربه دارید....
ما باید از با تجربه ها استفاده کنیم....
یه دنیا ممنون....
موفق باشید....

----------


## ehsan7007

نیما جان ،دوست عزیز می دونم که مادیات براتون مهم نیست ، اما همون مادیات و حس پیشرفت از عوامل مهم انگیزه هستن.
اگه به هوای تکون دادن مایکروسافت و کمپانی های بزرگ دیگه هستی ، مطمئن باش خیلی بیشتر از بقیه باید به فکر مادیات باشی!!
از نظر تو کدوم یکی میاد تو تیمت و خوب کار می کنه؟! :
1. فردی که وضعیت مالیش خوبه و با ذهنی بازتر برنامه مینویسه!
2.یا اونی که هزار تا فکر مثل اجاره و قسط و وام و.. باشه و حتی حرفه ای تر از بقیه!!

پس به مادیات             باید                    توجه کنی ، البته اگه می خوای علاوه بر اینکه اعضای تیمت راحت تر باشن ، تن مایکروسافت رو بلرزونی ها!!
فک نکنی که دارم مسخرت می کنم ها ! جدی میگم ، خیلی چیزه کوچیکن ولی کوچیک نمی مونن.

درضمن ، اگه فک می کنی مادیات بده و روحیات جمعی رو خراب می کنی در اشتباهی ، مادیات درصورتی که اصل قرار بگیرن بدن.

در هر صورت برات ارزوی موفقیت می کنم.

----------


## nima.sh

> آقايون! خانم ها!
> چند نكته اساسي براي ادامه حيات اين تاپيك!
> 1) اول اينكه همه ما فهميديم كه فرهنگ ما ايراني ها چه جوريه!! همه فهميديم كه اين كارا توي ايران جواب مي ده يا نه! همه هم فهميديم كه اخرش شكست مي خوريم  يانه! بنابراين از زدن پست هاي تكراري، مايوس كننده، پيش بيني آينده و غيره خودداري كنيد! لطفا راهكارهاي سازنده، پيشنهاد سازنده، انتقاد درست و حسابي عطا فرماييد!!!
> 2) جناب تن آور و دوستان و دشمنانش خواهشن دقت فرمايند كه ساخت تاپيك در اين وب سايت كاملا رايگانه!! بنابراين يك تاپيگ ديگر براي دعواها و خط و نشان ها و چاقو كشي هاي خودشون راه بيندازن!! ما 
> هم قول مي دهيم كه بياييم اونجا دعواهاشون را بخونيم و حظ كنيم!!
> 3) پبشنهاد مي گردد از همين حالا ساخت يك پروژه مدنظر باشد!! بنابراين يك پروژه درست و درمون مثل اتوماسيون اداري، مانيتورينگ شبكه، دانشگاه مجازي، كتابخانه مجازي، بيمارستان مجازي، پرونده سلامت الكترونيكي، تلفن هوشمندو غيره پيشنهاد گردد تا با جمع بندي دوستان به ساخت و توليد آن مبادرت ورزيم
> يا علي كوچك همه شما!


 امیر جان نمیدونم چطور ازت تشکر کنم...!!!
یه دنیا ممنون...
علیرضا داره یه وبلاگ درست میکنه برای بچه های تیم،اون وبلاگ آماده شد،سعی میکنیم پروژه رو راه بندازیم....
یه دنیا ممنون.....

----------


## nima.sh

> نیما جان ،دوست عزیز می دونم که مادیات براتون مهم نیست ، اما همون مادیات و حس پیشرفت از عوامل مهم انگیزه هستن.
> اگه به هوای تکون دادن مایکروسافت و کمپانی های بزرگ دیگه هستی ، مطمئن باش خیلی بیشتر از بقیه باید به فکر مادیات باشی!!
> از نظر تو کدوم یکی میاد تو تیمت و خوب کار می کنه؟! :
> 1. فردی که وضعیت مالیش خوبه و با ذهنی بازتر برنامه مینویسه!
> 2.یا اونی که هزار تا فکر مثل اجاره و قسط و وام و.. باشه و حتی حرفه ای تر از بقیه!!
> 
> پس به مادیات             باید                    توجه کنی ، البته اگه می خوای علاوه بر اینکه اعضای تیمت راحت تر باشن ، تن مایکروسافت رو بلرزونی ها!!
> فک نکنی که دارم مسخرت می کنم ها ! جدی میگم ، خیلی چیزه کوچیکن ولی کوچیک نمی مونن.
> 
> ...


 حرف شما هم درسته دوست عزیز...
ولی ما در قالب یه تیم داریم کار میکنیم،کارفرما نداریم که بخوایم ماهیانه حقوق بگیریم....
فقط این رو میتونم بگم با تکمیل پروژه میتونیم پولی به دست بیاریم....
البته نمیدونم دوستان راضی هستند که به این صورت رو پروژه کار کنیم...؟به صورت اینترنتی....؟
این روش هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره،که تمام موارد رو دوستان فرمودند،تنها یه راه میمونه ما بریم زیر سایه یکی از شرکت ها،همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم مثل پارک علم وفناوری ویا شرکت های خصوصی...

----------


## sadaf_

چه خوب می شد یک نظر سنجی هم می گذاشتید
گزینه ها
موافق با تشکیل تیم
موافق با کار انفرادی
موافق با هر دو
هر چی شد شد

----------


## AmirGhasemi

سلام خدا و ما بر صدف!
با همه احترامي كه براي شما قائل هستم اما بايد نكته اي را عارض شم و اون اينكه:
درسته كه دموكراسي چيز خوبيه اما ما كه نمي خواهيم براي انجام يك كار از ديگرون اجازه بگيريم!!!! براي انجام شدن يا نشدن اين موضوع نيازي به نظر سنجي نيست اما براي انتخاب موضوع با نظرسنجي كاملا موافقم! البته اين نظر من بود و ديگران مي توانند نظرم را قبول نداشته باشند!

----------


## sadaf_

> سلام خدا و ما بر صدف!
> با همه احترامي كه براي شما قائل هستم اما بايد نكته اي را عارض شم و اون اينكه:
> درسته كه دموكراسي چيز خوبيه اما ما كه نمي خواهيم براي انجام يك كار از ديگرون اجازه بگيريم!!!! براي انجام شدن يا نشدن اين موضوع نيازي به نظر سنجي نيست اما براي انتخاب موضوع با نظرسنجي كاملا موافقم! البته اين نظر من بود و ديگران مي توانند نظرم را قبول نداشته باشند!


من نظرم رو به خاطر این دادم که دیدم استقبال خوبی شده 
1000 نفر در 1 روز و 82 پست خوب شاید خیلی ها حال و حوصله پست زدن رو نداشته باشند اما شاید انتخاب یک گزینه کار زمان بری برای اونها نباشه
و قصد این بود استفاده بهینه تری از این تاپیک بشه
البته هنوزم دیر نشده میشه یک نظر سنجی اضافه کرد
ناگفته نماند بحث من فقط از لحاظ آماری خوبه من کاری به دموکراسی بودن یا خوب و بد بودن تشکیل تیم ندارم
با تشکر

----------


## pswin.pooya

چند تا مشكل اساسي وجود داره:

*1. هر كسي دلش مي خواد نظر ميده  (در هر حيطه اي):*

يكي مياد ميگه فلان بد هست و فلان چيز خوب بدون اينكه تجربه كامل توي دو تا زمينه داشته باشه. بدتر از همه اينه كه بعضي وقتها همچين آدمهايي آموزش هم ميذارن كه به كل آموزشهاشون اشتباه هست.

*2. بزرگ جلوه دادن كارهاي كوچيك:*
اين مورد سال به سال داره بدتر هم ميشه. خيلي ها كارهاي كوچيك خودشون رو اينقدر بزرگ نشون ميدن كه افرادي كه تخصص كافي رو ندارن باورش مي كنن. كه در نهايت كلاغ محل ميشه يه طرح ملي و غرور آفرين.

3. *اولينها
*نمي دونم كه قرار اين موضوع مطرح تموم شه. اما طرف مياد مثلا يه برنامه فروش ساندويچ با امكان پرداخت با pos مي نويسه. فرداش توي نت و روزنامه چاپ ميشه: اولين ساندويچ فروش POS خاورميانه و يا ايران بدست مهندسان مجرب داخلي توليد شد.

*4. برنامه نويسها*
تازگي ها كه هر كس از راه ميرسه و دو تا دكمه ميذاره روي فرم به خودش ميگه برنامه نويس و از فرداش خدا رو بنده نيست و ... از اون بدتر اينه كه براي برنامه نويسهاي واقعي ايراد مي گيره. ما عملا تعداد برنامه نويسهاي واقعي توي كشورمون خيلي كمه. شايد كمتر 100 نفر. 

*5. برنامه درسي دانشگاه ها*
به مراتب ديدم كه دانشجو ها و افراد خيلي زيادي از درسهاي دانشگاه ها ايراد ميگيرن و ميگن اكثر اونها به درد نمي خوره. *بايد بگم كه بر عكس هست*. تمام اين دروس ( و اما تمامي اونها ) جنبه عملي داره. منتها بايد برنامه نويس ( بهتره بگيم توسعه دهنده ) باشيد تا درك كنيد.

شايد توي جنبه پايگاه داده برنامه نويسي توي كشورمون ، خودي نشون داده باشيم. اما توي جنبه هاي ديگه برنامه نويسي هيچي نيستيم. و اما هيچي. متاسفانه جنبه برنامه نويسي ، برنامه هاي پايگاه داده خيلي كم هست و بيشترش مهندسي نرم افزار هست. در نتيجه بهتره قبل از اينكه به فكر اين باشيد كه بگيد من خيلي خفن و ... هستم به اين موضوع فكر كنيد كه تا چه حد برنامه نويس هستيد.

به قول دوستان همه اين رو ميدونن و مطرح كردن اونها فايده چنداني نداره و بايد به جاي انتقاد راه حل ارائه كرد. اما متاسفانه اينها موردهايي هست كه خودتون بايد با خودتون حلش كنيد.

----------


## AmirGhasemi

آقايون و خانم ها !
من عجيب شيفته اين دوست عزيزم *pswin.pooya* شدم! بخدا حرف دل منو زد!! 
الهي درد و بلات بخوره توي سر من پويا جان

----------


## programerinfonet

ببینید دوستان :
هیچ نیازی نیست که جای دور بریم تو همین سایت برنامه نویس قسمت خانواده ی x86 سری بزنید متوجه می شید که چه خبره
همون طور که می دونید برای طراحی یک سیستم عامل که تو کشور ما هنوز این اتفاق نیوفتاده و فقط یک هسته ی لینوکسو فارسی کرده بودن اونم به سرانجام نریسد اصلی ترین بخشش کرنل اونه و بقیش طراحی
تو این قسمت که گفتم برید ببینید چند نفر چند تا کرنل طراحی کردن و فقط چون تنها بودنو انگیزه نداشتن نتونستن به پایان برسونن
من حاضرم قسم بخورم که اگه 10 تا مثل خودشون باهاشون بودن یک سیستم عامل مبتدی هم ما داشتیم
و البته بعد از 3 الی 4 ویرایش به یک نسخه تقریبأ جامع تبدیل می شدمن خودم به شخصه قبول دارم که اگه ما بیلگیتس هم بشیم تک نفره عمرأ نتونیم یک برنامه ی درستو حسابی طراحی کنیم
بچه ها کار گروهی رو تجربه کنید شده مفد یا اگه از جیبتون هم چیزی شده بگذارید مطمئن باشید چیزیرو از دست نمی دید

----------


## nima.sh

از همه دوستانی که نظر خودشون رو گذاشتن ممنون....
ولی به گفته امیر جان بهتر نیست راه کار بدیم،بسته انقدر انتقاد کردیم،انتقاد خوب هست ولی به شزط اینکه او عیب رو برطرف کنیم،مدیر محترم آقا پویا شما پیشنهادتون چیه....؟
به خدا دیگه بسته چقدر باید انتقاد کنیم...؟
همش زانوی غم بغل گرفتیم...
من راه کار دادم،منتظر پیشنهاد های شما هم هستم....
لطفا پیشنهاد بدید...
ممنون....

----------


## nima.sh

> ببینید دوستان :
> هیچ نیازی نیست که جای دور بریم تو همین سایت برنامه نویس قسمت خانواده ی x86 سری بزنید متوجه می شید که چه خبره
> همون طور که می دونید برای طراحی یک سیستم عامل که تو کشور ما هنوز این اتفاق نیوفتاده و فقط یک هسته ی لینوکسو فارسی کرده بودن اونم به سرانجام نریسد اصلی ترین بخشش کرنل اونه و بقیش طراحی
> تو این قسمت که گفتم برید ببینید چند نفر چند تا کرنل طراحی کردن و فقط چون تنها بودنو انگیزه نداشتن نتونستن به پایان برسونن
> من حاضرم قسم بخورم که اگه 10 تا مثل خودشون باهاشون بودن یک سیستم عامل مبتدی هم ما داشتیم
> و البته بعد از 3 الی 4 ویرایش به یک نسخه تقریبأ جامع تبدیل می شدمن خودم به شخصه قبول دارم که اگه ما بیلگیتس هم بشیم تک نفره عمرأ نتونیم یک برنامه ی درستو حسابی طراحی کنیم
> بچه ها کار گروهی رو تجربه کنید شده مفد یا اگه از جیبتون هم چیزی شده بگذارید مطمئن باشید چیزیرو از دست نمی دید


 علیرضا جان گل گفتی....
من هم دارم همینو میگم ما فقط با کار گروهی میتونیم پیشرفت کنیم...
فقط کار گروهی....
یه دست صدا نداره....

----------


## pswin.pooya

> تو این قسمت که گفتم برید ببینید چند نفر چند تا کرنل طراحی کردن و فقط چون تنها بودنو انگیزه نداشتن نتونستن به پایان برسونن
> من حاضرم قسم بخورم که اگه 10 تا مثل خودشون باهاشون بودن یک سیستم عامل مبتدی هم ما داشتیم


البته فعلا سيستم عامل حساب نميشه اما دارم روش كار ميكنم:
blog.araxos.ir




> بچه ها کار گروهی رو تجربه کنید شده مفد یا اگه از جیبتون هم چیزی شده بگذارید مطمئن باشید چیزیرو از دست نمی دید


براي كار گروهي احتياج به برنامه نويسهاي خبره كنار هم هست. وگرنه اينكه كنار هم جمع شيم و تحقيق كنيم و ياد بگيريم و ... همش در سطح توهم هست.




> ولی به گفته امیر جان بهتر نیست راه کار بدیم،بسته انقدر انتقاد  کردیم،انتقاد خوب هست ولی به شزط اینکه او عیب رو برطرف کنیم،مدیر محترم  آقا پویا شما پیشنهادتون چیه....؟


اينها همش موردهاي هست كه تك تك ما رعايت كنيم. و كم كم شبيه عادت بشه. و البته لازم هست كه جامعه ، مخصوصا قشر تحصيل كرده واقعي و روشنفكر با همچين مواردي برخورد كنن و ساكت نشينن. 

به قول شاعر وضع جامعه ما برعكس هست:
در این زمانه ی بی های و هوی لال پرست،  خوشا به حال کلاغ های قیل و قال پرست

----------


## nima.sh

> اينها همش موردهاي هست كه تك تك ما رعايت كنيم. و كم كم شبيه عادت بشه. و البته لازم هست كه جامعه ، مخصوصا قشر تحصيل كرده واقعي و روشنفكر با همچين مواردي برخورد كنن و ساكت نشينن. 
> 
> به قول شاعر وضع جامعه ما برعكس هست:
> در این زمانه ی بی های و هوی لال پرست،  خوشا به حال کلاغ های قیل و قال پرست


 مدیر محترم،خیلی خیلی ممنون که وقت میذارید جواب میدید....
خب ما قشر در حال تحصیل جامعه هستیم دیگه،بالاخره یکی باید از یه جا شروع کنه،همه دور هم جمع بشن،به خدا بهترین پروژه ها رو میشه داد بیرون...
باز هم تشکر.....

----------


## hadi-pro1988

سلام منم هستم برنامه نویسیم بد نیست 
ولی تازه C#‎ شروع کردم قبلا هم با vb6 یک برنامه مدیریت پیام کوتاه یا هموم اس ام اس و یک برنامه مدیریت تاکسی رانی نوشتم
خوشحال میشم کمکی کنم

----------


## nima.sh

سلام...
خیلی خوبه دوست عزیز...
ایمیلتو برایم پیام خصوصی بده...

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان برنامه نویس عزیز....
تا الان 7 نفر به جمع ما پیوستند،باز هم از همه دوستان،مدیران،مهندسین دعوت به همکاری میکنم،از طرف کوچکترین عضو انجمن...
نظرات دوستان رو شنیدیم،همه میدونیم تو ایران برنامه نویسی اون طور که باید و شاید جا نیفتاده،من از دیروز تا به الان وقت خودمو گذاشتم،نه فقط من بلکه بیشتر اعضا هم همینطور....
همه ناراضی هستیم از این وضعیت،پس خواهشا دور هم جمع بشیم و یه فکری به حال این موضوع بکنیم،میبینیم که بعضی از آقایون که اون بالا نشستن هیچ کاری نمیکنند،نظام آموزشی،نظام کاری و خیلی از ارگان های دیگه هیچ سر وسامانی نداره،پس ما باید کمر همت رو ببندیم یه کاری بکنیم،به خدا من تنهایی هیچ کاری از دستم برنمی آید،تا کی این وضعیت باید ادامه داشته باشه....؟
مدیران،شماها که تجربه تون بیشتره راه کار بدید،مهندسین،عزیزان،دوستا  ن.....
خب آدم خسته میشه انقدر پست میزنه ولی همش انتقاد میشنوه،من نگفتم انتقاد نکنید،ولی خواهشا یه خورده پیشنهاد بدید،تعداد کمی از دوستان پیشنهاد دادن....
خواهشا اگه ممکنه سعی کنیم،در یک فرصت مناسب یه جا قرار بذاریم،حضورا صحبت کنیم،به خدا دیگه نمیشه،من دیگه خسته شدم،انقدر پست دادم....

----------


## NasrEsk

سلام دوستان
این بحث به کجا کشید؟
آیا امیدی هست؟

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام دوستان
> این بحث به کجا کشید؟
> آیا امیدی هست؟


 ای کاش همه مثل اعضا تیم به فکر بودن...
این همه اعضا تو این انجمن هست،هیچکس نمیخواد پیشنهاد بده...؟
من هنوز هستم دوست عزیز...

----------


## NasrEsk

یکی از بچه ها نظر خوبی داشت. یه پروژه مثل مدیا پلیر در حد JetAudio 
آقا نیما شما خودت یه پروژه تعریف کن، اول روش بحث و گفتگو می کنیم ببینیم اصلا این کاره هستیم یا نه.
تو این بحث هم از دانسته های هم استفاده میکنیم، هم  روحیه همکاریمون بیشتر میشه.

----------


## nima.sh

> یکی از بچه ها نظر خوبی داشت. یه پروژه مثل مدیا پلیر در حد JetAudio 
> آقا نیما شما خودت یه پروژه تعریف کن، اول روش بحث و گفتگو می کنیم ببینیم اصلا این کاره هستیم یا نه.
> تو این بحث هم از دانسته های هم استفاده میکنیم، هم  روحیه همکاریمون بیشتر میشه.


 از پیشنهادت ممنون دوست عزیز...
هدف اصلی من گسترش فرهنگ و روحیه برنامه نویسیه...
هدف من اینه که چند تا از برنامه نویسان دور هم جمع بشیم،بریم زیر نظر پارک علم و فناوری،هم میتونیم با هم کار کنیم،هم از امکانات اونجا بهره ببریم...
متاسفانه من خیلی دیر فهمیدم تو ایران نمیشه هیچ کاری انجام داد،ای کاش از همون اول به حرف دوستان توجه می کردم این همه وقت تلف نمیکردم....
ولی موقع برگزاری الکامپ دوباره تاپیک میدم بچه ها رو جمع میکنم،تا حضورا با هم صحبت کنیم...
این طوری اصلا نمیشه....
از همه دوستان هم عذر خواهی میکنم که وقتشون رو گرفتم....
موفق و پیروز باشید...

----------


## nima.sh

مدیران محترم اگر خواستید تاپیک رو حذف کنید،دیگه به هیچ دردی نمیخوره.....
به خدا برم بمیرم بهتره تا تو (.....)بخوام زندگی کنم.....
دوستان برنامه نویس خداحافظ
مدیران عزیز میتونند منو از سایت حذف کنند....
وای وای وای وای وای بر ما....

----------


## ehsan7007

چی شد جوش اوردی؟
تو که می خواستی مایکروسافت رو بترکونی؟
فک کردی همینطوریه؟!
دو روز شروع کردی نا امید شدی؟
من گفتم کمش دو سه ماهی طول میکشه!!

----------


## Boy_nn

> مدیران محترم اگر خواستید تاپیک رو حذف کنید،دیگه به هیچ دردی نمیخوره.....
> به خدا برم بمیرم بهتره تا تو (.....)بخوام زندگی کنم.....
> دوستان برنامه نویس خداحافظ
> مدیران عزیز میتونند منو از سایت حذف کنند....
> وای وای وای وای وای بر ما....


نمی دونم با این حرفات چی می خوای بگی..............
ولی اگه قراره به این راحتی بی خیال بشی چه بهتر که همین الان بی خیال بشی
من برنامه نویس تجربی هستم به هر مشکلی که خوردم یاد گرفتم نا امید نشم اینقدر تحقیق کنم تا به نتیجه برسم
من هر چند ساعت یک بار میام و کل تایپک های اینجا رو می خونم چیز جدیدی ندیدم  ما ایرانیها کلا" همین جوری فکر می کنیم همیشه فکر می کنیم ما نمی توانیم همه مون 
به خاطر همینه هم که همیشه درجا میزنیم
 فکر می کردم حداقل خودتو میشناسی و این تایپیک رو زدی
یانکنه فکر کردی قرار بیلگیس بیاد توتایپیک و توی تیم عضو بشه حالا چون نیومده نامید شدی
نمی دونم چه فکری می کردی  ولی من به نیابت از بیل گیس معذرت می خوام شرمنده نیومد چون اونم فکر می کنه که ما نمی تونیم فقط یه با فکر کرد که می تونه اونم شد ماکروسافت احتمالا" از دستش در رفته قول میدم بیلی رو بفرستم دم خونتون ازت معذرت خواهی کنه و تایید کنه که ما نمی تونیم

----------


## ehsan7007

حرف Boy_nn درسته ؛
عادت ما ایرانیاست که :
اول کاری ، یه هدف خیلی گنده تر از چند برابر خودمون انتخاب می کنیم (در سطح بین المللی) ، اولش اصرار داریم که میشه ، ولی وقته میبینیم نمیشه ناامیدانه می گیم : "عجب دنیای نامردیه " و به فکر خود کشی میافتیم (البته جرعتش  رو نداریم) !!!!!!!!!! :گریه:

----------


## Boy_nn

*چرخ کج رو نیست، کج بینی تو ای دور از حقیقت


گر همه کس را نکو خواهی برو خود را نکو کن*

----------


## nima.sh

از همه ممنون به خاطر متلک های که دادین....
ولی بهتر بود،اول روی حرفم یه خورده فکر میکردید بعد شروع به متلک انداختن میکردید....
من گفتم از این سایت میرم،میرم مدارس،دانشگاه ها وخیلی از جاهای دیگه تیم جمع میکنم....
من الان 3،4 ماه پیگیر این کار هستم،دیدم اینجا جز چند نفر استقبال نمیکنند،گفتم برم جای دیگه....
از اینکه میبینید جوش آوردم،اینه که بین این همه برنامه نویس فقط 6نقر....؟
ولی دم اون 6 نفر گرم،مرام دارن واقعا،همیشه به فکر هستن...

----------


## nima.sh

با اجازه همه اساتید یه نظر سنجی به راه انداختم تا ببینم،نظر بقیه دوستان چیه،این موضوع ادامه پیدا کنه یا نه....؟

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان عزیز...
دیگه هیچ کس نظری نداره....؟
انتقادها،متلک ها تموم شد....؟
همه گفتیم تو ایران نمیشه نمیشه نمیشه....؟
دلیلش هم گفتیم درست....
ولی باید فرهنگ سازی بشه،ولی سوال اینجاست که کی باید این فرهنگ رو جا بندازه....؟
متاسفانه فقط ما بلدیم حرف بزنیم تو عمل همه کم میاریم....
به هرحال من و افشین جان داریم با هم دیگه کار میکنیم،اون دسته از عزیزانی که موافقت کرده بودند هم میتونند بیان،پیام خصوصی میدم که از چه تاریخی شروع کنیم....
اگه مایل بودید همکاری میکنیم،در غیر این صورت......
من سعی میکنم حداقل در روز 2 یا 3 تا پست بزنم،تا این تاپیک به خاطره ها نره...
موفق و پیروز باشید....
نیما شفیعی....

----------


## rezaalizade

:متفکر: !!!

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

چند تا نکته در این رابطه وجود داره:

1. اکثر برنامه نویسان ایرانی که فکر می کنند حرفه ای هستند، وقتی با یک برنامه نویس عادی خارج از کشور (هند، اروپا، آمریکا، ...) مقایسه می شوند در سطح پایینی قرار می گیرند. آن ها فقط با دانستن نسبی یکی دو تا از فنون که معمولا درکی از مهندسی و معماری درست آن ها هم ندارند، خود را متخصص حرفه ای می نامند، در حالی که چنین نیست. آن ها اصول پایه، اصول مهندسی، استاندارد ها و ... را نمی دانند و رعایت نمی کنند. آن ها آن چیزی را که باید یاد بگیرند بصورت کامل یاد نگرفته و تجربه نکرده اند، چون وقت کافی برای آموزش خود اختصاص نمی دهند. آن ها اعتقادی به یادگیری بیشتر از آن چه فکر می کنند باید بدانند، ندارند؛ آن ها نمی دانند که مثلا اگر در کنار برنامه نویسی به شبکه و امنیت هم وارد باشند تاثیر بیشتری خواهند گذاشت. نمی دانند که برنامه نویس بودن فقط کار با یک زبان نیست، بلکه درک اصول و استفاده از آن هاست که می تواند با هر زبانی میسر شود و برنامه نویس بسته به کاری که می خواهد انجام دهد می بایست توانایی استفاده از هر زبان و هر چیزی رو داشته باشد.

2. برنامه نویسان ایرانی قبل از هی چیزی به دنبال پول هستند. ایران اروپا و آمریکا نیست که سطح رفاه بالایی داشته باشد و برنامه نویسان بتوانند بدون منافع مالی اولیه گرد هم جمع شده و پروژه های عظیم متن باز را تولید کنند، که بعدا بتوانند از آن درآمد قابل توجهی کسب نمایند. همچنین عدم رفاه باعث می شود برنامه نویس با همان سواد اولیه کار را ادامه داده و کمتر به بروزرسانی اطلاعات و توسعه آن ها توجه کند. او فقط به دنبال کسب درآمد برای رسیدن به سطح رفاه بالاتر است و هیچ گاه از این گرداب خلاصی نخواهد داشت.

3. ایرانیان به کار گروهی، هم فکری و مشورت و احترام به حقوق یکدیگر عادت ندارند. لذا امور آنطور که باید و شاید پیش نرفته و یا منجر به بحث و جدل میان اعضا می شود. آن ها واقع گرا نیستند و همواره در رویاها و توهمات خویش بسر می برند. برای آن ها مهم نیست که موقع ارتباط با دیگران می بایست مراقب روان و احساسات افراد دیگر بود و احتیاط لازم را به خرج نمی دهند. آن ها نمی توانند به راحتی در کنار هم کار کرده و بحث رئیس و رئیس بازی را برای هم در نیاورند. آن ها باید یاد بگیرند که رئیس و مدیر نیز مانند کارمندان دیگر به وظایفی که دارد عمل می کند و فرق چندانی میان او و سایر کارمندان نیست.

4. ایرانیان عادت دارند دیگران کارهایشان را انجام دهند. فرضا یک روستا هیچ تلاشی برای آبادانی خود نمی کند و منتظر کمک های دولت می ماند. در حالی که آمریکاییان، استرالیان و ... به هیچ وجه چنین خلقیاتی نداشته و تمام اموراتشان به دست بخش خصوصی حل و فصل می شود. یک برنامه نویس هم وقتی چیزی یاد گرفت در به در به دنبال شغل می گردد و یا منتظر استخدام می ماند در حالی که ممکن است حتی شده موقتا بتواند به کمک دوستانش، خود کاری را به راه انداخته و کسب درآمد کند. طبق همین اصل ایرانی ها عادت به ابداع و ابتکار نیز ندارند و این کار را نیز دیگران می بایست انجام دهند و آن ها فقط عمل کپی برداری نهایتا با تغییرات جزئی را انجام داده و کسب و کار خود را شروع کنند. او باید یاد بگیرد خودش فکر کند، ایده دهد، اجرا کند و کار را به کمک خویش و همکارانش پیش ببرد.

5. اغلب ایرانیان مسئولیت پذیر و On-Time نیستند. وقتی کاری را قبول می کنید، باید به درستی، با دقت و تا قبل از موعد تعیین شده انجام شود. نمونه اش پروژه های راه سازی! تمامی پروژه روز مزد تعریف شده لذا پیمانکار بی مسئولیت و مدیران نا لایق اجازه می دهند پروژه تا جایی کش بیاید که جیب همه شان پر شود (نوع اسبق اختلاص از بودجه پروژه های عمرانی). در حالی که در خارج از ایران پروژه اگر از موعد مقرر فراتر برود بابت هر روز پیمانکار می بایست جریمه دیرکرد بپردازد، لذا آنان شبانه روز و زحمت می کشند تا پروژه را سر موعد آن تحویل دهند. پیگیری، مراقبت و به موقع تحویل دادن حداقل خصایصی است که یک برنامه نویس باید دارا باشد.

و ... و ... و ...

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

راستی یک نکته ای هست که بازار ایران رو به شدت مختل کرده... دسترسی آسان افراد به اطلاعات سطح تجاری که باعث میشه هر بی سر و پا و بی سوادی در مشاغل تخصصی وارد بشه و بازار شرکت های واقعی رو مختل کنه. به اشتراک گذاشتن اطلاعات و اسرار تجاری در همه کشور ها من جمله ایران جرم تلقی میشه و افراد جریمه سنگینی رو می بایست پرداخت کنند؛ هر چند در ایران به این مسئله اهمیت چندانی داده نمیشه.

----------


## nima.sh

> 1. اکثر برنامه نویسان ایرانی که فکر می کنند حرفه ای هستند، وقتی با یک برنامه نویس عادی خارج از کشور (هند، اروپا، آمریکا، ...) مقایسه می شوند در سطح پایینی قرار می گیرند. آن ها فقط با دانستن نسبی یکی دو تا از فنون که معمولا درکی از مهندسی و معماری درست آن ها هم ندارند، خود را متخصص حرفه ای می نامند، در حالی که چنین نیست. آن ها اصول پایه، اصول مهندسی، استاندارد ها و ... را نمی دانند و رعایت نمی کنند. آن ها آن چیزی را که باید یاد بگیرند بصورت کامل یاد نگرفته و تجربه نکرده اند، چون وقت کافی برای آموزش خود اختصاص نمی دهند. آن ها اعتقادی به یادگیری بیشتر از آن چه فکر می کنند باید بدانند، ندارند؛ آن ها نمی دانند که مثلا اگر در کنار برنامه نویسی به شبکه و امنیت هم وارد باشند تاثیر بیشتری خواهند گذاشت. نمی دانند که برنامه نویس بودن فقط کار با یک زبان نیست، بلکه درک اصول و استفاده از آن هاست که می تواند با هر زبانی میسر شود و برنامه نویس بسته به کاری که می خواهد انجام دهد می بایست توانایی استفاده از هر زبان و هر چیزی رو داشته باشد.
> و ... و ... و ...


 ممنون از پاسخت دوست عزیز...
در جواب باید بگم که:
مشکل اصلی ما نظام آموزشی اشتباه،کدوم یکی از دروس دانشگاه،دبیرستان ما راه روش همکاری و کار گروهی رو داره،وقتی نیان آموزش ندن،هیچ کس انتظار نداره فرشته بیرون بیاد....
پس وقتی میبینیم کسی یاد نمیده یکی باید آغاز کننده این راه باشه...
مشکل دیگه ما غرور که هیچ کس حاضر نیست زیر پا بذاره یا ببینه کسی بالاتر از تونه،100% زیر پاشو خالی میکنه،تو این جامعه من به شخصه کم ندیدم...

----------


## nima.sh

> 2. برنامه نویسان ایرانی قبل از هی چیزی به دنبال پول هستند. ایران اروپا و آمریکا نیست که سطح رفاه بالایی داشته باشد و برنامه نویسان بتوانند بدون منافع مالی اولیه گرد هم جمع شده و پروژه های عظیم متن باز را تولید کنند، که بعدا بتوانند از آن درآمد قابل توجهی کسب نمایند. همچنین عدم رفاه باعث می شود برنامه نویس با همان سواد اولیه کار را ادامه داده و کمتر به بروزرسانی اطلاعات و توسعه آن ها توجه کند. او فقط به دنبال کسب درآمد برای رسیدن به سطح رفاه بالاتر است و هیچ گاه از این گرداب خلاصی نخواهد داشت.
> و ... و ... و ...


متاسفانه ما تو شرایط اقتصادی خیلی بدی قرار داریم،به خاطر همینه که همه دنباله پول هستند....
تا وقتی مشکل اعتماد و کار گروهی حل نشه،هیچ وقت نمیتونیم پروژه های open source بدیم،هیچ کس تو ایران حاضر نیست پروژه ای رو open source بده که در آینده یکی اونو بیاد توسعه بده....
ما ایرانیها خیلی عجول هستیم،همیشه فکر میکنیم یه ذره برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتیم،یعنی دیگه خدای برنامه نویسیم،مشکل اینجاست که سخته ترک این عادت....

----------


## nima.sh

> چند تا نکته در این رابطه وجود داره:
> 
> 3. ایرانیان به کار گروهی، هم فکری و مشورت و احترام به حقوق یکدیگر عادت ندارند. لذا امور آنطور که باید و شاید پیش نرفته و یا منجر به بحث و جدل میان اعضا می شود. آن ها واقع گرا نیستند و همواره در رویاها و توهمات خویش بسر می برند. برای آن ها مهم نیست که موقع ارتباط با دیگران می بایست مراقب روان و احساسات افراد دیگر بود و احتیاط لازم را به خرج نمی دهند. آن ها نمی توانند به راحتی در کنار هم کار کرده و بحث رئیس و رئیس بازی را برای هم در نیاورند. آن ها باید یاد بگیرند که رئیس و مدیر نیز مانند کارمندان دیگر به وظایفی که دارد عمل می کند و فرق چندانی میان او و سایر کارمندان نیست.
> 
> 4. ایرانیان عادت دارند دیگران کارهایشان را انجام دهند. فرضا یک روستا هیچ تلاشی برای آبادانی خود نمی کند و منتظر کمک های دولت می ماند. در حالی که آمریکاییان، استرالیان و ... به هیچ وجه چنین خلقیاتی نداشته و تمام اموراتشان به دست بخش خصوصی حل و فصل می شود. یک برنامه نویس هم وقتی چیزی یاد گرفت در به در به دنبال شغل می گردد و یا منتظر استخدام می ماند در حالی که ممکن است حتی شده موقتا بتواند به کمک دوستانش، خود کاری را به راه انداخته و کسب درآمد کند. طبق همین اصل ایرانی ها عادت به ابداع و ابتکار نیز ندارند و این کار را نیز دیگران می بایست انجام دهند و آن ها فقط عمل کپی برداری نهایتا با تغییرات جزئی را انجام داده و کسب و کار خود را شروع کنند. او باید یاد بگیرد خودش فکر کند، ایده دهد، اجرا کند و کار را به کمک خویش و همکارانش پیش ببرد.
> 
> 5. اغلب ایرانیان مسئولیت پذیر و On-Time نیستند. وقتی کاری را قبول می کنید، باید به درستی، با دقت و تا قبل از موعد تعیین شده انجام شود. نمونه اش پروژه های راه سازی! تمامی پروژه روز مزد تعریف شده لذا پیمانکار بی مسئولیت و مدیران نا لایق اجازه می دهند پروژه تا جایی کش بیاید که جیب همه شان پر شود (نوع اسبق اختلاص از بودجه پروژه های عمرانی). در حالی که در خارج از ایران پروژه اگر از موعد مقرر فراتر برود بابت هر روز پیمانکار می بایست جریمه دیرکرد بپردازد، لذا آنان شبانه روز و زحمت می کشند تا پروژه را سر موعد آن تحویل دهند. پیگیری، مراقبت و به موقع تحویل دادن حداقل خصایصی است که یک برنامه نویس باید دارا باشد.
> و ... و ... و ...


در این سه مورد هیچ نظری ندارم کاملا حق با شماست....
از این موارد بحث ها زیاد شده،بهتر نیست که یه خورده بیایم پیشنهاد بدیم....؟
به نظر من پیشنهاد تو اینگونه موارد بهتره،با انتقاد کردن فقط روحیه خودمون خراب میشه....
اگه پیشنهاد بدید خیلی بهتره...
ممنون و متشکر....

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

ببینید مشکل اینجاست که همه چیز در این مملکت از صفر تا 100 مشکل داره!! ریشه و عامل اصلی همه این کمبود ها و قصور ها هم فرهنگ ملتی هست که طی یکی دو هزار سال اخیر شکل گرفته. موارد زیادی هست که میشه راجع بهشون صحبت کرد. ریشه های اصلی رو دقیقا میشه بیان کرد و با علم و برهان و منطق ثابت شون کرد. عقاید و سنت هایی که شکل گرفته ذهن این جامعه رو مسموم کرده. رفع سم هم کار راحتی نیست و برای خودش انقلاب ها می خواهد. چیزی هست نزدیک به غیر ممکن!! ممکن شدنش هم بسیار زحمت و رنج و عذاب در پی خواهد داشت برای همه! *چیزی نیست که من و شما بتونیم تغییر بدهیم، مگر شخص خودمان*!! تنها چیزی که هر یک از ما توانایی تغییر اون رو داریم خودمان هستیم و هرچند امر راحتی نیست ولی امکا پذیر هست. و وقتی تک تک ما به این درک و آگاهی رسیدیم و تونستیم با خودمان رو راست باشیم و مشکلاتمون رو برطرف کنیم آن وقت مملکتی خواهیم داشت که در آستانه تغییرات اساسی قرار گرفته و غیر ممکن ها رو دور زده و حالا آمادگی هر تغییر و تحول اساسی رو داره. در این پروسه ملت باید یاد بگیرند که امکان خدشه دار شدن عقایدشان هست. ممکن است تمامی آنچه فکر می کنند و می دانند اشتباه باشد و باید تک تک آن ها این اشتباهات و مشکلات را بپذیرند، باید ذهن هایشان آماده تغییر و درک واقعیات شود.

من مدت هاست بر روی این قبیل مسائل تحقیق و مطالعه می کنم، ایران را با کشور ها و فرهنگ ایرانیان را با فرهنگ های دیگر سنجیده ام. از خود مردم و سیاست و دین و مذهب و ... و ... و ... چیز های زیادی برای گفتن دارم. از نقطه نظر من مسئله پیچیده ای است و ملت حال حاضر ایران همانند گذشته، توانایی درک و برخورد با این مسئله را ندارند. تنها کاری که افراد آگاه تر می توانند انجام دهند اصلاح امور مربوط به خودشان است و غیر. آن هایی که ایران را به مقصد کشور های غربی ترک می کنند معمولا به این مسئله واقف هستند که کار چندانی از دست آن ها ساخته نیست و در راه تحولات حتما از پشت خنجر خواهند خورد زیرا اکثر جامعه توانایی هضم افکار وی را ندارند.

----------


## nima.sh

سلام بر همه ی دوستان،مدیران،مهندسین....
بازهم منتظر پیشنهاد شما عزیزان هستیم....
موفق وسربلند باشید....

----------


## nima.sh

> ببینید مشکل اینجاست که همه چیز در این مملکت از صفر تا 100 مشکل داره!! ریشه و عامل اصلی همه این کمبود ها و قصور ها هم فرهنگ ملتی هست که طی یکی دو هزار سال اخیر شکل گرفته. موارد زیادی هست که میشه راجع بهشون صحبت کرد. ریشه های اصلی رو دقیقا میشه بیان کرد و با علم و برهان و منطق ثابت شون کرد. عقاید و سنت هایی که شکل گرفته ذهن این جامعه رو مسموم کرده. رفع سم هم کار راحتی نیست و برای خودش انقلاب ها می خواهد. چیزی هست نزدیک به غیر ممکن!! ممکن شدنش هم بسیار زحمت و رنج و عذاب در پی خواهد داشت برای همه! *چیزی نیست که من و شما بتونیم تغییر بدهیم، مگر شخص خودمان*!! تنها چیزی که هر یک از ما توانایی تغییر اون رو داریم خودمان هستیم و هرچند امر راحتی نیست ولی امکا پذیر هست. و وقتی تک تک ما به این درک و آگاهی رسیدیم و تونستیم با خودمان رو راست باشیم و مشکلاتمون رو برطرف کنیم آن وقت مملکتی خواهیم داشت که در آستانه تغییرات اساسی قرار گرفته و غیر ممکن ها رو دور زده و حالا آمادگی هر تغییر و تحول اساسی رو داره. در این پروسه ملت باید یاد بگیرند که امکان خدشه دار شدن عقایدشان هست. ممکن است تمامی آنچه فکر می کنند و می دانند اشتباه باشد و باید تک تک آن ها این اشتباهات و مشکلات را بپذیرند، باید ذهن هایشان آماده تغییر و درک واقعیات شود.
> 
> من مدت هاست بر روی این قبیل مسائل تحقیق و مطالعه می کنم، ایران را با کشور ها و فرهنگ ایرانیان را با فرهنگ های دیگر سنجیده ام. از خود مردم و سیاست و دین و مذهب و ... و ... و ... چیز های زیادی برای گفتن دارم. از نقطه نظر من مسئله پیچیده ای است و ملت حال حاضر ایران همانند گذشته، توانایی درک و برخورد با این مسئله را ندارند. تنها کاری که افراد آگاه تر می توانند انجام دهند اصلاح امور مربوط به خودشان است و غیر. آن هایی که ایران را به مقصد کشور های غربی ترک می کنند معمولا به این مسئله واقف هستند که کار چندانی از دست آن ها ساخته نیست و در راه تحولات حتما از پشت خنجر خواهند خورد زیرا اکثر جامعه توانایی هضم افکار وی را ندارند.


 دوست عزیز ،حرف شما کاملا صحیح و متین،یعنی به نظر شما هیچ راه کاری وجود نداره....؟
من برای ادامه تحصیل قصد سفر به کانادا رو داشتم،ولی متاسفانه نه از نظر دولتی و نه از نظر خصوصی مورد حمایت قرار نگرفته ام،یا سر تمام پروژه ها از من ایراد گرفتند و یا توانایی پیاده سازی اونا به مشکل برخوردند،در نتیجه نتونستم رزومه ای بدم،حالا هم مجبورم برم یه کشوری مثل هنوستان تا اونجا رزومه خودم رو بهتر کنم،شاید اونجا بهتر حمایت کنند....
ولی این راه درست نیست که هرکس بذاره بره....
به نظر من با فرهنگ سازی همه چی درست میشه،نه یک سال نه دوسال،احتمالا چند دهه....
با این وضعیتی که من تو ایران میبینم....
به هر حال اگه همه دست به دست هم بدن میشه مشکل رو از ریشه برداشت،نه به صورت کامل،هیچ جای جهان به طور کامل عاری از بدی و زشتی نیست،به طور مثال کشورهای اروپایی همه که قوانین کپی رایت و رعایت نمکنند،به هر حال افرادی هستند،اگه ما بخوایم افراد خوب رو زیاد کنیم،افراد بد کمرنگ میشن....
به هر حال من من منتظر همکاری همه دوستان هستم...
از نظرتون ممنون....
موفق باشید....

----------


## sasansara

دوستان. من اصلا از افرادی نیستم که بگم ما نمی تونیم و ... ولی باید یک سری از واقعیت ها رو دید. نمی دونم شما تو کتاب های درسی ، مجلات ، برنامه های مستند و .... وقتی در مورد تاریخچه یک تکنولوژی یا شرکت صحبت میکنه،به تاریخ هایی که ذکر میشه توجه می کنید یا نه. مثلا شرکت IBM در n سال پیش تاسیس شده. من همیشه اینطور مواقع معادل سازی می کنم که تو اون زمان کشور ما تو چه وضعیتی بوده. یعنی اصلا قابل تصور نیست که وقتی اونها داشتن در مورد ساخت main frame های  کم هزینه تر و سریعتر کار می کردن، ما در چه اوضاعی بودیم. اینجاست که متوجه میشیم ما چرا الان نمی تونیم. 
یه مسائلی  زیرساختیه. اینطور نیست که مثلا 50 نفر دور هم جمع شن یه کاری! بکنن. در مورد قانون تجارت و کار، حقوق کارگر، حق اختراع و ... اونها خیلی وقته این مسیرها رو طی کردن و حالا به اینجا رسیدن.
شما همین دادگاه اپل و سامسونگ رو ببینید.کاری به نتیجش ندارم ولی صرف وجود این دادگاه و بحث هایی که توش میشه اصلا تو کشور ما  خنده داره. یا قانون ضدانحصار و ...
دوستان. خیلی چیزا میانبر نداره. این بحث هایی که می شنوید سیاسیه که ما می توانیم و ... معلومه،همه انسانها می تونن، ولی باید دید کی می تونن و  چه مراحلی رو باید طی کنن تا بتونن.

----------


## nima.sh

باشه همه ی این حرف ها قبول،تو کشور ما نمیشه....
اصلا ایران هیچ وقت نمیخواد یا نمیتونهپیشرفت کنه....
ولی ما برنامه نویسا چی....؟
ما که باید پیشرفت کنیم،دوستان من دردم از اینه که نمیتونم تو ایران رزومه پر کنند،آقایون نمیذارن،دیگه خودتون میدونید من دارم چی میگم که....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من دنبال یه تیم فعال میگردم که بتونیم پروژه های بزرگ بدیم که یه حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشیم،منظورم یک شبه نیست...
به تاریخچه شرکت های بزرگ نگاه کنید،از کجا شروع کردند...؟اکثرا همه شون از یه گاراژ کوچیک شروع کردند،دوستان اگه یه پروژه ای درست کرد،بتونیم اونو به یکی از کمپانی های اروپایی نشون بدیم،فوق العاده میشه...
فقط تلاش و اعتماد و صبر میخواد،این چیزی نیست که به بشه یه شبه درست کرد و فروخت و پول بیرون آورد....
من تمام حرفم اینه،خودتون میدونید خیلی حرف ها رو نمیشه زد،پس خواهش میکنم(.......................................  ..................)
من سر یه پروژه ای داشتم کار میکردم،مثل مدارس مجازی،یکی از اساتید به من گفت برای نمونه یه چیز کوچیک بیار،منم رفتم واسه بخش فیزیک یه دیتابیس درست کردم و اکثر قوانین فیزیک رو تو اون جای گذاری کردم،خلاصه بگم هم آموزش،هم راه حل،هم جواب،هم تاریخچه،هم تعریف و خیلی امکانات دیگه براش گذاشتم ولی متاسفانه(.................................  ..)
دیگه نمیدونم چی باید بگم،اگه تو این انجمن جواب نگیرم میرم دانشگاه ها،مدارس و خیلی از جاهای دیگه من رو این سایت حساب ویژه ای باز کرده بودم ولی متاسفانه انتظار چنین حرکتی رو نداشتم....
به هر حال ممنون از نظراتتون،همین طور از شما sasansara عزیز....

----------


## mehdy.programmer

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان عزیز و محترم! 
اولا جای داره که از نیما جان تشکر کنم که این بحث رو شروع کرد و همچنین به لجبازیش ادامه نداد و به تاپیک برگشت(این کار اولین موفقیتت در این زمینه بود، مطمئن باش)!
و در ادامه می خوام بگم با توجع به نظراتتون و مشکلاتی که بحث شد ، این نتیجه رو میشه گرفت که همه می خوان توجیه کنن که چرا نمیشه و این کارو انجام ندن!
ولی به نظر بنده نیازی به توجیه نیست، چون این کار نشدنیه! حالا چرا؟ چون همه ماها عجولیم! می خوایم امروز یه گروه برنامه نویسی 1000 نفره جمع کنیم، فردا یه پروزه در سطح نیاز جهانی بنویسیم ، پس فردا میلیون میلیون پول در بیاریم! ای کاش این عجول بودن به انگیزه تبدیل می شد ! 
همونطور که در خلال تاپیک هم اشاره شد همه ی بزرگان از یه چیز کوچیک مثل همین تاپیک شروع کردند! بعد بزرگ شدن!
شما هم بهتره با همون افرادی که همکاری کردن شروع کنی ایشالا وقتی برنامه هات تو اینترنت و بازار پخش شد افراد بیشتری تمایل به عضو بودن در گروهت رو می کنن!
و خلاصه کلام : 1.به جای عجول بودن با انگیزه باشیم 2.از گروه کوچیک شروع کنیم(مثلا 10 12 نفر) 3.از پروژه های کوچیک شروع کنیم 4.بی هدف کار نکنیم
به خدا اگه قدم قدم کار های درست رو تو خودمون عادت بدیم تمام مشکلاتی که تو تاپیک بحث شد دونه دونه حل میشن (حتی اونایی که تو دست ما نیست) فقط اگه عجول نباشیم
و در آخر یه پیشنهاد دارم برایه سایت برنامه نویس که از این دوستامون حمایت کنه:

اگه بشه تو سایت یه قسمت به عنوان گروه های برنامه نویسی قرار داده بشه و افراد برنامه نویس (و چه بهتر اگه برنامه نویس زبون های مختلف باشن) دور هم جمع بشن یه اسم برای گروهشون بزارن و دوتا لیست هم داشته باشن به عنوان: 1.پروژه های انجام شده 2. پروژه(های) در حال اجرا و حالا هر چیزه دیگه ای که دوستان صلاح بدونن!

منم خیلی دلم می خواست تو این گروه باشم ولی به خاطر کنکور نمی تونم ! ایشالا بعد کنکور بیام ببینم گروهتون بهترین گروه سایت شده و نرم افزار هایه جدیدی که گرفتم کار همین دوستای عزیزمه!

----------


## nima.sh

> با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان عزیز و محترم! 
> اولا جای داره که از نیما جان تشکر کنم که این بحث رو شروع کرد و همچنین به لجبازیش ادامه نداد و به تاپیک برگشت(این کار اولین موفقیتت در این زمینه بود، مطمئن باش)!
> و در ادامه می خوام بگم با توجع به نظراتتون و مشکلاتی که بحث شد ، این نتیجه رو میشه گرفت که همه می خوان توجیه کنن که چرا نمیشه و این کارو انجام ندن!
> ولی به نظر بنده نیازی به توجیه نیست، چون این کار نشدنیه! حالا چرا؟ چون همه ماها عجولیم! می خوایم امروز یه گروه برنامه نویسی 1000 نفره جمع کنیم، فردا یه پروزه در سطح نیاز جهانی بنویسیم ، پس فردا میلیون میلیون پول در بیاریم! ای کاش این عجول بودن به انگیزه تبدیل می شد ! 
> همونطور که در خلال تاپیک هم اشاره شد همه ی بزرگان از یه چیز کوچیک مثل همین تاپیک شروع کردند! بعد بزرگ شدن!
> شما هم بهتره با همون افرادی که همکاری کردن شروع کنی ایشالا وقتی برنامه هات تو اینترنت و بازار پخش شد افراد بیشتری تمایل به عضو بودن در گروهت رو می کنن!
> و خلاصه کلام : 1.به جای عجول بودن با انگیزه باشیم 2.از گروه کوچیک شروع کنیم(مثلا 10 12 نفر) 3.از پروژه های کوچیک شروع کنیم 4.بی هدف کار نکنیم
> به خدا اگه قدم قدم کار های درست رو تو خودمون عادت بدیم تمام مشکلاتی که تو تاپیک بحث شد دونه دونه حل میشن (حتی اونایی که تو دست ما نیست) فقط اگه عجول نباشیم
> و در آخر یه پیشنهاد دارم برایه سایت برنامه نویس که از این دوستامون حمایت کنه:
> ...


 دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون....
حرف هات کاملا درسته....
ولی مشکل اصلی اینجاست که هیچ کس اعتماد نداره به همدیگه....
مثلا ما اومدیم یه پروژه نوشتیم،کی میخواد بفروشه....؟
چطور میخوایم کار کنیم وقتی به هم اعتماد نداریم....؟
یا باید پروژه ها رو مجانی بدیم یا اینکه همه با هم جمع بشیم و در غالب یه شرکت کار کنیم،که این هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره ولی بهتر جواب میده....
بازهم میگم اگه دوستان موافقند یه قرار ملاقات بذاریم حضورا صحبت کنیم....
باز هم ممنون مهدی عزیز...

----------


## afshines

> دوستان. من اصلا از افرادی نیستم که بگم ما نمی تونیم و ... ولی باید یک سری از واقعیت ها رو دید. نمی دونم شما تو کتاب های درسی ، مجلات ، برنامه های مستند و .... وقتی در مورد تاریخچه یک تکنولوژی یا شرکت صحبت میکنه،به تاریخ هایی که ذکر میشه توجه می کنید یا نه. مثلا شرکت IBM در n سال پیش تاسیس شده. من همیشه اینطور مواقع معادل سازی می کنم که تو اون زمان کشور ما تو چه وضعیتی بوده. یعنی اصلا قابل تصور نیست که وقتی اونها داشتن در مورد ساخت main frame های  کم هزینه تر و سریعتر کار می کردن، ما در چه اوضاعی بودیم. اینجاست که متوجه میشیم ما چرا الان نمی تونیم. 
> یه مسائلی  زیرساختیه. اینطور نیست که مثلا 50 نفر دور هم جمع شن یه کاری! بکنن. در مورد قانون تجارت و کار، حقوق کارگر، حق اختراع و ... اونها خیلی وقته این مسیرها رو طی کردن و حالا به اینجا رسیدن.
> شما همین دادگاه اپل و سامسونگ رو ببینید.کاری به نتیجش ندارم ولی صرف وجود این دادگاه و بحث هایی که توش میشه اصلا تو کشور ما  خنده داره. یا قانون ضدانحصار و ...
> دوستان. خیلی چیزا میانبر نداره. این بحث هایی که می شنوید سیاسیه که ما می توانیم و ... معلومه،همه انسانها می تونن، ولی باید دید کی می تونن و  چه مراحلی رو باید طی کنن تا بتونن.


آقا حرف شما درست ولی ما می تونیم در حد خودمون برای کاری که براش ساخته شدیم و تجربه کسب کردیم تلاش کنیم تا این خیابان که در حاله ساخته رو باز تر کونیمو ازش یه اتوبان واسه پیشرفت بسازیم ما می تونیم از کارها و پیشرفتهای همون کسایی که شما می گید بجایی رسیدن استفاده کنیم و خودمونو لااقل تو یه زمینه
بالا تر از همه نشون بدیم

----------


## mehdy.programmer

> دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون....
> حرف هات کاملا درسته....
> ولی مشکل اصلی اینجاست که هیچ کس اعتماد نداره به همدیگه....
> مثلا ما اومدیم یه پروژه نوشتیم،کی میخواد بفروشه....؟
> چطور میخوایم کار کنیم وقتی به هم اعتماد نداریم....؟
> یا باید پروژه ها رو مجانی بدیم یا اینکه همه با هم جمع بشیم و در غالب یه شرکت کار کنیم،که این هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره ولی بهتر جواب میده....
> بازهم میگم اگه دوستان موافقند یه قرار ملاقات بذاریم حضورا صحبت کنیم....
> باز هم ممنون مهدی عزیز...


خواهش می کنم!
درسته ! اعتماد هم از همون مسائل زیر ساختیه که بحث شد! 
من با حرف شما موافقم که قرار حضوری گذاشته بشه ! ولی در اینجا حق کسی که به دلیل اینکه تو یه شهر دیگه است و نمیتونه حاضر بشه ولی از ته دل می خواد تو این گروه باشه و هدفی جز علم و پیشرفت نداره پایمال میشه! 
من تجربه اینو دارم! ازتون خواهش می کنم تا جایی که براتون مقدوره به کسی این تجربه رو ندین(خیلی تلخه)....
همه میدونید که مسئولیت فرهنگ هر کشوری بر عهده جوانان و روشنفکران و امروزی ها(از برنامه نویس امروزی تر!!!) وظیفه ی تک تک ماهاست که این مسائل رو حل کنیم

برای حل این مسئله  من همینجا به خودم قول می دم هرگز از اعتماد هیچکس حتی دشمنم سواستفاده نکنم و به اعتماد هیچکس خیانت نکنم!
من اولین قدم رو برداشتم! هر کی مثل من اینجا حاضره به خودش قول بده ،اعلام کنه!

اگه هر کسی یه جا پا برای خودش بسازه هزاران راه کوچیک و کوتاه خواهیم داشت ولی اگه همه جا پای نفر قبلیش بزاره یه شاهراه بزرگ و بی کران خواهیم داشت(حالا هرکی حاضره جا پای من بزاره، اعلام کنه)

----------


## nima.sh

محمد جان یه دنیا ممنون ازت....
من به شخصه هستم....
خدا رو شکر که یه تو رو پیدا کردم،دوستان عزیز،خواهشا یه خورده به فکر باشید،خواهشا....
هنوز هم من امید دارم....
دوستان منتظرم  همونطور که محمد و خیلی از دوستای دیگه منتظرند....

----------


## yashar_sb_sb

به نظر من نمیشه از اول یه تیم با تعداد زیاد داشت
چون اکثر ما اصلا برنامه نویسی گروهی بلد نیستیم
ولی میتونیم گروه های کوچیکی داشته باشیم که تو هر گروه یک نفر با تجربه ی کار گروهی داشته باشیم و دو سه نفر تازه کار باشن
اون کسی که کار گروهی بلده با انجام چند تا پروژه ی گروهی میتونه کار گروهی رو به بقیه آموزش بده.
بعد از این ما میتونیم گروه ها رو آروم آروم با هم ترکیب کنیم و تازه بیایم یه تیم ده دوازده نفره داشته باشیم که اعضای تیم توانایی کار گروهی دارن
و این برای شروع کار عالیه و میتونیم همینطور ادامه بدیم و در بلند مدت یه گروه قوی بسازیم.

----------


## programerinfonet

حرف شما متین دوست عزیز
اما پس ابید ببینیم از عهده ی کاری که می خواییم انجام بدیم بر میاییم یا نه
یعنی بهتر بگم باید یک پروژه ی کوچیک جمع کنیم تا راه بیفتیمو راهمونو پیدا کنیم
یعنی یک جورایی صرفأ جهت کسب مهارت و شناخت

----------


## nima.sh

> به نظر من نمیشه از اول یه تیم با تعداد زیاد داشت
> چون اکثر ما اصلا برنامه نویسی گروهی بلد نیستیم
> ولی میتونیم گروه های کوچیکی داشته باشیم که تو هر گروه یک نفر با تجربه ی کار گروهی داشته باشیم و دو سه نفر تازه کار باشن
> اون کسی که کار گروهی بلده با انجام چند تا پروژه ی گروهی میتونه کار گروهی رو به بقیه آموزش بده.
> بعد از این ما میتونیم گروه ها رو آروم آروم با هم ترکیب کنیم و تازه بیایم یه تیم ده دوازده نفره داشته باشیم که اعضای تیم توانایی کار گروهی دارن
> و این برای شروع کار عالیه و میتونیم همینطور ادامه بدیم و در بلند مدت یه گروه قوی بسازیم.


یاشار عزیز یه دنیا ممنون....
نظرت خیلی عالیه،مثل اینکه دوستان دارن کم کم جمع میشن،این خیلی عالیه من با مدیران سایت صحبت میکنم تا یه بخش اختصاصی برای انجام کارهای گروهی بذارند،که به تمام دوستان جمع بشن و به گروه های n نفره تقسیم بشن،میتونیم تا یه مدت همین طور ادامه بدیم وپروژه های کوچیک بدیم و بعد یه مدت تشکیل یه تیم درست وحسابی رو بدیم،فقط تنها خواهشی که از دوستان برنامه نویس دارم اینه که:
در هیچ موردی دوستان رو تنها نذارند...
مسئولیتی که به اونا داده میشه رو درست انجام بدن...
یه مسئله ای هست که خودم خجالتم مییگره بگم اینه که از اعتمادی که به اونا میشه،سوء استفاده نکنند...
انشاالله با شروع بخش جدید،توضیحات بشتری با همکاری شما دوستان میدیم....
موفق باشید...

----------


## programerinfonet

> یاشار عزیز یه دنیا ممنون....
> نظرت خیلی عالیه،مثل اینکه دوستان دارن کم کم جمع میشن،این خیلی عالیه من با مدیران سایت صحبت میکنم تا یه بخش اختصاصی برای انجام کارهای گروهی بذارند،که به تمام دوستان جمع بشن و به گروه های n نفره تقسیم بشن،میتونیم تا یه مدت همین طور ادامه بدیم وپروژه های کوچیک بدیم و بعد یه مدت تشکیل یه تیم درست وحسابی رو بدیم،فقط تنها خواهشی که از دوستان برنامه نویس دارم اینه که:
> در هیچ موردی دوستان رو تنها نذارند...
> مسئولیتی که به اونا داده میشه رو درست انجام بدن...
> یه مسئله ای هست که خودم خجالتم مییگره بگم اینه که از اعتمادی که به اونا میشه،سوء استفاده نکنند...
> انشاالله با شروع بخش جدید،توضیحات بشتری با همکاری شما دوستان میدیم....
> موفق باشید...


آره خوبه ...
ما اگه در کنار این بحث و گفتگو های سایت یک قسمت تحت عنوان " کار گروهی " یا هر چیز تو این مایها داشته باشیم خوبه
چرا که بچه ها در کنار یادگیری کار انجام کار گروهی رو هم یاد می گیرن

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام

طی چند سالی که من در این انجمن عضو هستم تا به امروز نشنیدم که یک گروه برنامه نویسی بتونن یک کار ساده رو به سرانجام برسونن چه برسه به یک پروژه ی بزرگ و تجربه هم نشون داده به دلیل اختلاف مسافت و ازهمه مهمتر اختلاف علمی عملا خیلی از کارهایی که با هدف کار گروهی انتخاب شده نصفه کاره تموم شده و شخصا میگم ساخت یک انجمن یا بخش جدا برای کار گروهی عملا تو سایت به خاطر پیشینه ی قبلی اون غیر ممکنه و تا روزی که حرفها به عمل وعمل به تحقق هدف منجر نشه بعید میدونم یک مدیر نظر مثبت به این کار بده و بخواد رای به ایجاد یک بخش جدا بزنه هرچند تصمیم اصلی رو مدیران ارشد میگیرن ولی شرایط فارغ از چیزیکه من گفتمم نیست و چه بسا مدیران با سابقه ی طولانی مدت در این انجمن دلایل محکمتری هم برای ایجاد نکردن یک بخش جدا داشته باشند

موفق باشید

----------


## nima.sh

> با سلام
> 
> طی چند سالی که من در این انجمن عضو هستم تا به امروز نشنیدم که یک گروه برنامه نویسی بتونن یک کار ساده رو به سرانجام برسونن چه برسه به یک پروژه ی بزرگ و تجربه هم نشون داده به دلیل اختلاف مسافت و ازهمه مهمتر اختلاف علمی عملا خیلی از کارهایی که با هدف کار گروهی انتخاب شده نصفه کاره تموم شده و شخصا میگم ساخت یک انجمن یا بخش جدا برای کار گروهی عملا تو سایت به خاطر پیشینه ی قبلی اون غیر ممکنه و تا روزی که حرفها به عمل وعمل به تحقق هدف منجر نشه بعید میدونم یک مدیر نظر مثبت به این کار بده و بخواد رای به ایجاد یک بخش جدا بزنه هرچند تصمیم اصلی رو مدیران ارشد میگیرن ولی شرایط فارغ از چیزیکه من گفتمم نیست و چه بسا مدیران با سابقه ی طولانی مدت در این انجمن دلایل محکمتری هم برای ایجاد نکردن یک بخش جدا داشته باشند
> 
> موفق باشید


 ممنون از نظرتون...
ولی برای یک بار هم که شده اعتماد کنید...
فقط یه تیم داره فعالیت نمیکنه،چند تا تیم هستند،که زیر نظر یه سرگروه....

----------


## programerinfonet

> با سلام
> 
> طی چند سالی که من در این انجمن عضو هستم تا به امروز نشنیدم که یک گروه برنامه نویسی بتونن یک کار ساده رو به سرانجام برسونن چه برسه به یک پروژه ی بزرگ و تجربه هم نشون داده به دلیل اختلاف مسافت و ازهمه مهمتر اختلاف علمی عملا خیلی از کارهایی که با هدف کار گروهی انتخاب شده نصفه کاره تموم شده و شخصا میگم ساخت یک انجمن یا بخش جدا برای کار گروهی عملا تو سایت به خاطر پیشینه ی قبلی اون غیر ممکنه و تا روزی که حرفها به عمل وعمل به تحقق هدف منجر نشه بعید میدونم یک مدیر نظر مثبت به این کار بده و بخواد رای به ایجاد یک بخش جدا بزنه هرچند تصمیم اصلی رو مدیران ارشد میگیرن ولی شرایط فارغ از چیزیکه من گفتمم نیست و چه بسا مدیران با سابقه ی طولانی مدت در این انجمن دلایل محکمتری هم برای ایجاد نکردن یک بخش جدا داشته باشند
> 
> موفق باشید


حرف شما متین
اما ما فقط می خواییم یک بخشی وجود داشته باشه که افرادی که تجربه ی کار گروهی رو دارن به سوالات دیگران جواب بدن و از اینجور چیزا

----------


## nima.sh

هم  کسب تجربه مشیه برای همه و هم میتونیم یه تیم جدا تشکیل بدیم که همه جا با هم باشیم،تو آینده نزدیک هم میتونیم شاهد برنامه نویسان موفقی باشیم...
خواهش میکنم موافقت کنید،از دوستان دیگه خواهش میکنم که نظرات خودشونو اعلام کنن...

----------


## ehsan7007

این وسط فضای مجازی  مشکل سازه!
با شرکت چطوری؟!

----------


## nima.sh

> این وسط فضای مجازی  مشکل سازه!
> با شرکت چطوری؟!


 من موافقم ولی دو نفره که نمیشه...

----------


## mmd2009

> حرف شما متین
> اما ما فقط می خواییم یک بخشی وجود داشته باشه که افرادی که تجربه ی کار گروهی رو دارن به سوالات دیگران جواب بدن و از اینجور چیزا


میتونید در یک تاپیک جدا این کارو انجام بدید تو بخش سی شارپ از این بابت محدودیای وجود نداره

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

استارتر و بقیه توجه کنند... من که میدونم مشکل فقط بحث برنامه نویسی و تخصص شما نیست، وقتی من از فرهنگ و سنن و طرز تفکر دارم صحبت می کنم، دیگه خودتون باید فهمیده باشید مشکل تو عمق تفکرات هست. من قبلا هم گفتم ولی بد برداشت کردید، عرض کردم خدمتتون که اگر می خواهید چیزی رو تغییر بدهید، *خودتون رو تغییر بدهید*!! همین!! حالا بقیه تغییر نکردند؟! اصلا مهم نیست!! شما هیچ کاری برای تغییر دادن آن ها نمیتونید بکنید!! هیچ کس نمیتونه، مگر شخص خودشون!!

حالا هم صرف اینکه نگید هیچ کمکی نشده یا ... همینجا به همتون میگم اگر کسی اینجا پیدا بشه که تو فیلد کاری مشخصی دانش و تخصص کافی داشته باشه، فکر باز و قابل انعطافی داشته باشه و ابتکار و خلاقیت بتونه به خرج بده (در حد لازم و کافی)، من خودم استخدامش می کنم، قرارداد باش می بندم و یک تیم طبق اصول مدیریتی تشکیل میدم و تمام چهارچوب ها و ساختار ها رو براتون فراهم می کنم تا دیگه نگید بهانه نیارید بگید فلان چیز کم بود، فلان چیز این بود اون بود. آن وقت به اکثرتون ثابت میشه که چطور بعد مدت کوتاهی طبق قراردادی که باهاتون بسته شده خسارت میدید و از شرکت به بیرون هدایت میشید!!

حالا همین شما هایی که اخراج میشید چند هفته به عنوان ناظر بیاید دفتر سنفرانسیسکو یا لندن شرکت ما فقط کارمندان اونجا رو نگاه کنید که چطور کار می کنند، فکر می کنند، رفتار می کنند و ... !!

بحث بحث ساختار ذهنی شما و جامعه شماست!! چطور میتونید آن ها رو به همین سادگی تغییر داده یا دستکاری کنید؟! چطور می خواهید امکانات و تکنولوژی هایی رو که ندارید به همین سرعت بدست بیارید؟!! چطور می خواهید افکار کاشته شده در ناخودآگاه خود را حذف کرده یا ویرایش کنید؟!

بعد از همه اینایی که گفتم به عنوان جمع بندی میگم اینو، بحث شدن یا نشدنش نیست. هر چیزی شدنیه! بحث سر زمان و شرایط هست. همه چیز باید از یکجا شروع شوند. در این بین یکسری چیز ها هستند که طی مدت کوتاهی به تکامل می رسند و چیز هایی هستند که طی نسل ها تکامل پیدا می کنند. از طرف دیگه باید دید در مکان فعلی که قرار گرفته ایم آیا امکان شروع و ادامه دادن به این مسیر هست یا نه. آیا موانع سیاسی، اجتماعی، دینی و مذهبی و ... به شما اجازه این تحولات را می دهند؟! اگر نه اولین قدم انتقال جایگاهتان و یا ایجاد تغییر در جایگاه فعلی است.

----------


## nima.sh

Alex عزیز ممنون از نقطه نظرهات....
درسته بحث بحث ساختار ذهنیه،یه برنامه نویس وقتی موفق که فکری باز و قوی داشته باشه تا بتونه مسائل پیچیده رو به راحتی حل کنه ولی این کی اتفاق می افته.....؟
وقتی که تمرین های زیادی داشته باشه،س.الات مسابقات ACM کاملا این حرف ها اثبات میکنه،تمام .سوالات فکریه،یه نظر آسون میاد و یه خورده بخوای کار کنی سخت میشه....
این رو هم بگم یه نفره خیلی سخته که آدم بخوااد کار کنه، اگه در قالب یه تیم باشیم و چند نفر دیگه باشند میتونیم از طرز قکر اونا هم استفاده کنیم،راه پیشرفت رو هموار تر کنیم،زودتر به نتیجه میرسم....
کار برنامه نویسی امکانات آن چنانی زیادی نمیخواد(البته برای شروع)،به نظر من برای شروع میشه از این انجمنن شروع کرد تا بچه ها با خلق وخوی هم دیگه بیشتر آشنا بشن،بتونن فکر هم دیگه رو بخونن،آدم همیشه برای هر کاری باید تلاش کنه،اون کسی که بیاد تو تیم و کار نکنه خودش خسته میشه و میره،نمیتونه بمونه ولی اون کسی که (حتی اگه مبتدی هم باشه)با علاقه بیاد،هرجور شده سعی میکنه خودش رو به بقیه بچه های تیم برسونه،از هیچ کاری دریغ نمیکنه،ولی من هنوز هم امیدورام که این کار شدنیه.....
از مدیران هم خواهش میکنم تا چاره ای بیاندیشند تا مشکل ما هم حل بشه.....
ممنون و متشکر از همگی دوستان برنامه نویس....

----------


## Y_Safaiee

سلام دوست من

خداروشکر بنده چندبار مقام کشوری(مسابقات ACM ICPC و Single Match) و افتخار چند سال حضور در شرکت های خارجی و برنامه نویسی براشون رو دارم,الانم شکر خدا مدیر دو شرکت برنامه نویسی هستم.

اول سخن بگم بله هیچی غیر ممکن نیست "دانش اگر در ثریا هم باشد مردانی از سرزمین پارس بدان دست خواهند یافت" اما متاسفانه با دیدی که من از دو سو دارم این کمبودها به وضوح در ایران دیده میشه :

1.زمینه سازی نکردن,عدم استقبال و عدم ساخت بستر مناسب توسط دولت برای شروع و انجام کارهای گروهی(ما تو ایران یه شرکت نداریم که تمامی نخبگان کشور توش جمع شده باشن)
2.پراکندگی افراد تیم از هم و متاسفانه پهنای باند بسیار پائین اینترنت(تو خارج,برنامه نویس های چند شرکت و منطقه تو شهرهای مختلف ویدئو کنفرانس آنلاین بدون حتی 1 فریم زدن با هم میدادیم انگار پیش همیم)
3.سطح فکری پائین و خنده دار بعضی مردم و عدم استقبال آنها از نرم افزارهای جدیدتر و پویا تر و زیباتر(هنوز مردم نرم افزارهایی با فونت بزرگ و سبک ساده و سرد میخوان),به شخصه چند ماه پیش یه نرم افزار دبیرخانه بدون کاغذ نوشتم که امکان آنلاک(ورود به نرم افزار و پنل افراد) از طریق اسکن صورت رو داره یا بعضی از فرامین به صورت صوتی قابل انجام بود مثلا وقتی شما میخواستین نرم افزار قفل شه یه بشکن میزدید (مثلا پا میشید برید یه چایی بخورید یه بشکن میزدید صفحه قفل میشد بعد که میومدید رمزتونو میدادین دوباره ادامه کارتونو انجام میدادین)  اما چند موسسه دولتی خواهان حذف این امکانات شدن!!!!در صورتی که این امکانات در حقیرترین برنامه هایی که برای کافی شاپ ها , بارها و  ... خارج مینوشتم وجود داشت,طرف از طریق اسکن صورت نوشیدنی سفارش میداد و با اسکن صورت بهای خریداش دیده میشد.البته داخل تنظیمات این امکانات قابل غیر فعال کردن بود.
4.بهای زیاد برای تهیه قطعات سخت افزاری(مثلا یه GSM Modem تو خارج 20-30 تومنه اما تو ایران کمتر از 110 تومن نیست)
5.منفعت طلبی اکثریت مردم ایران,تو ایران بیشتریا به فکر خودشونن برعکس چین که حقوقشون به پول ایران 300 تومنه اما هم ساعت کاری مفیدشون بیشتره هم برای ارتقاء سطح شرکت کار میکنن.
6.عدم وجود و آشنایی با تیم و روحیه تیمی و مدیریت بد مدیران پروژه
7.متاسفانه تحریم و آشنا نبودن برنامه نویسان به انگلیسی برای خوندن رفرنس های بیشتر و کامل تر
8.مطالعه قد نیاز (تا جایی که لازم باشه یاد میگیریم مثلا اگه تو دانشگاه تا اول اشاره گر هست فقط تا اونجارو میخونیم و بقیه رو نگاهم نمیکنیم)
9.تسلیم شدن سریع در مقابل مشکلات و سختی ها
10.متاسفانه تسلط کم تو مسایل  برنامه نویسی(آنالیز,اعتبار سنجی,تحلیل,پایگاه داده,توسعه,برنامه نویسی لایه ای و ...)
11.و دهها مشکل دیگه که به شخصه به عنوان یک برنامه نویس که 7 ساله دارم برنامه مینویسم تو ایران دیدم در صورتی که در خارج این معضلات نیست.

اما در کل فکر خوبیه مثلا خودم تو شرکتم چندتا برنامه نویس خوب خارجی و رتبه اولی کشور رو جذب کردم و سعی کردم ستاره هارو تو شرکت جمع کنم,فکر عالیه که برنامه نویسهای خوب,ایده پردازان عالی,آنالیزور های مجرب,بازاریابان خوش سر و زبون و ... رو جمع کرد و یه شرکت معتبر نه فقط در داخل ایران بلکه به صورت جهانی تاسیس کرد.

انشاالله یه روز کمپانی شما ساخته شه و منم برای حضور توش ثبت نام کنم,باشد که یه روز بهترین نرم افزار ها و بازی ها ساخت ایران باشه.

اما در انتخاب مدیر دقت کنین,شرکت مثه CPU یه(داده های خام واردش میشه,بعد داده ها تحلیل و پردازش میشه و در انتها خروجی میده که مثلا یه برنامس) و مدیر نقش ساعتCPU رو داره اگه بد,نا منظم یا اصلا نزنه CPU بدرد نمیخوره و تو روند کار CPU مشکل رخ میده.

موفق باشین
بایت بایت

----------


## programerinfonet

> این وسط فضای مجازی  مشکل سازه!
> با شرکت چطوری؟!


دوست عزیز یک سوال
من نمی دونم الان چه فکری کردی این حرفو زدی
هر کدوم از ما تو یک شهریم شرکت کجا بود

----------


## mehdi.fni

دوستان بنده رو میبخشید ولی لازم دونستم نظرم رو بگم و اگر اشتباه است شما منو راهنمایی کنید
1- اگر ما ایرانیها آینقدر که شما میگید بدیم یعنی اگر رندوم 10 تا برنامه نویس خارجی را بیاریم تو ایران یک کار تیمی درجه یک میدن بیرون ؟
2- یعنی اگر امروز شما در یک کشور خارجی در گروه نرم افزارشون استخدام بشید سیستم و قوانین اونها رو نادیده میگیرید و چون ایرانی هستید کار انفرادی انجام میدید و .... ؟
3- یعنی اگر یک مدیر نالایق خارجی بالاسر یک تیم لایق خارجی باشه چون خارجی هستند پس موفق میشن ؟
4- من بسیاری از برنویسان ایرانی موفق را میشناسم که در شرکتهای خارجی کار میکنن ؛ حالا باید دید چرا بدید شما که ایرانیها بدن اینها تو شرکتهای خارجی کار میکنن و خارجی ها هم قبولشون دارند.
.
.
.
دوستان من ایرانی بودن رو دلیل نمیدونم هر کجای دنیا هم اگر کاری بخواد انجام بشه اگر پیش نیازهای یک پروژه تیمی از ابتدا پیش بینی نشده باشه هرگز بدرستی بپایان نمیرسه و اگر هم رسید شانسی بوده.
بنظر من باید از بچگی کار تیمی کردن رو یاد بچه ها داد حالا هر کشوری که میخواد باشه .

----------


## mosi98

ایده قشنگی و لی همینطور که دوستان میگن این حس حسادت و از این طرفم مشکل مالی این کارو خیلی سخت میکنه

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

1. فقط این کافی نیست، باید یک مدیر خارجی هم حضور داشته باشه. در واقع بحث اینه که مدیر پروژه و برنامه نویسان و ... ساختاز ذهنی درست، تخصص و تجربه کافی، اصول و قوانین لازم و همکاری مناسب را توامان داشته باشند.

2. شما نمیتونید از قوانین شرکت خارجی تخطی کنید!! کوچکترین تخطی منجر به اخراج و یا در مواردی اخذ جریمه از شما خواهد شد. مشاهداتی که در مورد حضور برنامه نویسان ایرانی در کشور هایی مثل آمریکا داشته ام نتایج مثبت از حضور آن ها در قالب و ساختار جدید را به من نشان داده. افرادی که بعد از آشنا شدن و کنار آمدن با محیط و قواعد جدید به خوبی از پس وظایف خود برآمده و با هوش بالا و همه فن حریف بودنشان بقیه را انگشت به دهان کرده بودند. (آچار فراسنه و پروفسور)

3. خارج از ایران ساختار ها فرق می کنه، لذا کلا احتمال روی کارآمدن یک مدیر نا لایق بسیار کم هستش و اگر هم به آن سطح برسد به زودی از کار خود بر کنار خواهد شد. در آنجا قوانین و مقررات اجازه کوچکترین تخطی حتی به مدیران رده بالا را نمی دهند. عرض کرده بودم، مسئله صرفا "خارجی" بودن افراد و مرغ همسایه غاز است نیستش. مسئله ساختار های ذهنی افراد و نحوه شکل گیری شخصیت آن ها و برخورد شان با مسائل است. بدیهی است که این ساختار ها در هر کشوری متفاوت بوده و فرق زیادی میان ساختار ذهنی یک فرد ایرانی با یک فرد آمریکایی، آلمانی یا انگلیسی است.

4. واضحه، چون شرایط و قواعد در ایران پاسخگوی نیازهایشان نیست. کی از کار کردن در یک محیط کاری سالم با Performance بالا و کار و همفکری گروهی درجه یک و هزار تا نکته مثبت دیگر بدش میاد؟!

.
.
.

بله، درسته! ولی جالب اینجاست که بدونید کمتر کشوری در این دوره و زمانه مشکلات عویق اجتماعی رو به این شکل در خودش جای داده! کلا یه چیز جالبیه اینجا الآن!! آلیس در سرزمین عجایب رو دیدی؟!

----------


## nima.sh

وای بر من.....
آخه این همه مدیر لایق،چرا مدیر خارجی....؟
Alex عزیز با این همه اطلاعات عمومی بالا،Youuness عزیز با این همه تجربه....!!!!
دیگه مدیر خارجی میخوایم چیکار...؟
خیلی از دوستان دیگه هم هستد مثل آقای امیر قاسمی و خیلی از دوستان دیگه که الان متاسفانه حضورذهن ندارم.....
اکثرا با این طرح موافقیم،فقط کافی یکی پا پیش بذاره....!!!!
Youuness عزیز،شما که خوشبختانه تجربه بالایی دارید،شما بگید از کجا باید شروع کنیم....؟
من به عنوان یه شاگرد از شما میپرسم،خواهشا راهنمایی کنید،آخه وقتی میبینم(......)حمایت نمیکنه،چرا خودموم شروع نکنیم....؟
به خدا شرکت های خارجی هم از صفر شروع کردند،خب ما هم از صفر شروع میکنیم،فقط اون دسته از دوستانی که تمایل دارند باید صبور و بردبار باشند،فقط به فکر این نباشند که یه شبه ره صد ساله رو برند،یه شبه بخوان میلیارد میلیارد پول دربیارند.....
اگه شما (Youuness عزیز)مدیریت رو به عهده بگیرید واستارتر این ایده بشید خیلی عالی میشه،منم به عنوان یکی از شاگرداتون تمام سعی خودمو میکنم تا آخرش باشم....
خواستم پیام خصوصی بدم،گفتم بذار همه ببینند،شاید موافقت کردند،این تیم راه افتاد....
من منتظر پیام شما هستم....
از Alex،mosi98،علیرضا و مهدی عزیز هم تشکر میکنم به خاطر نظراتشون....

----------


## Yasersadegh

بالاخره تموم شد!!!
سلام و خسته نباشید به همه دوستان و اساتید گرامی و آقا نیما موسس این تاپیک و شرکت آینده
2 ساعته نشستم همه این پستها رو از اول خوندم!
خیلی خلاصه عرض می کنم:
در باره حرفهایی که در مورد ایران و ایرانی جماعت زده شد خوب تا حدود زیادی قبول دارم
این که تویه ایران نمیشد کار نرم افزاری کرد فبول دارم، نرم افزارت رو کپی می کنن قبول دارم، اینکه کار گروهی سخته تویه ایران قبول دارم
ولی به قول آقا نیما(موسس) کی و کی!!! باید این مشکلات حل بشه!؟؟؟
مگه نه اینکه از یه جایی بالاخره باید یه نفر شروع کنه!؟
مگه نمیشه اون یه جایی، این جا و اون یه نفر آقا نیما باشه!؟؟؟
من هم با اینکه تکراریه ولی بازهم میگم که مگه بیل گیتس و این اینگلیسیها و آمریکایها چیشون از بیشتره که اونا سیستم عامل داشه باشن ما نداشته باشیم!!!!؟
بله درسته!! همونی که الان همتون فکر میکنیدشون از مابیشتره!!
درسته! برنامه نویس با انگیزه از ما خیلی بیشتر دارن!!
طبق آخرین پستهای آقا نیما 6 یا 7 نفر برنامه نویس با انگیزه پیدا شده از بین این همه برنامه نویس!!
چی؟  پول از ما بیشتر دارن!!؟
بله خب پولم دارن!! ولی خب ماهم داریم!! به قول آقا نیما هستن شرکتهای زیادی که حاضرن اسپانسر این جور تیمها بشن! ولی باید وقت گذاشت و گشت و پیدا کرد!!
*********
آقا نیما من هم هستم! یعنی من هم یک چنین هدفی دارم که یه شرکتی بزنم و دوستانی رو جمع کنیم و یه کارایی کنیم و بعدم در N سال آینده پوز شرکتهایی چون ..... رو بزنیم!! و ایمان دارم که میشه!!

ولی به نظر من و برخی از دوستان باید از پله اول شروع کرد و پله پله رفت بالا! یعنی اینکه بخواهیم از اول یه تیم 50 ، 100 نفره تشکیل بدیم و پروژه های عظیم و ملی انجام بدیم، یکم نشدنیه!!

بازم به نظر من باید چند تیم و نمایندگی در شهر های مختلف کشور تشکیل داد! یعنی الان شما 7 نفرید با من میشید 8 نفر!! هر کسی در شهر محل سکونت خودش اگر دوستی آشنایی داره که در برنامه نویسی و کار گروهی مهارت داره ولو اینکه عضو سایت نیست به تیم دعوت کنه، تا یه تیم کوچیک در شهرستان زیر نظر تیم اصلی کارهایی که تعیین میشه رو انجام بدن! در نهایت بعد از چند وقت کار گروهی در گروه های کوچک تر اعضای تیم می تونند برای پروژه های عظیم در یه شرکت بزرگ اصلی جمع شن و کار های بزرگ انجام بدن!

این نظر منه! به هر حال از لایق بدونید دوست دارم که عضوی از تیم شما باشم!

----------


## yashar_sb_sb

برای شروع یه تیم هفت هشت نفره خوب جواب نمیده.
اول باید تعداد اعضای گروه از پنج نفر بیشتر نشه.
یعنی به نظر من بهتره اول دو گروه چهار یا پنج نفره بشن و بعدا با هم ترکیب بشن.
و برای عضو گیری هم باید همین کار رو انجام بدیم و عضوهای جدید رو توی یه گروه کوچک چهار یا پنج نفره آموزش بدیم و بعدش اونا رو به یه گروه با تعداد بیشتر مثلا 10 نفره ببریم و اونجا کار گروهی رو بهتر یاد بگیرن.
اینطوری کم کم میتونیم یه گروه بیست سی نفری تشکیل بدیم که بعد از این باید به صورت شرکتی کار کرد. چون تعداد زیاد رو فقط به صورت شرکتی میشه مدیریت کرد.
در این گروه های کوچک که داریم باید حتما یک نفر با تجربه ی کار گروهی باشه تا کمک کنه بقیه ی اعضای گروه کار گروهی رو یاد بگیرن.
برای شروع هم لازم نیست پروژه های بزرگ انجام بدیم. پروژه های ساده که حتی به تنهایی هم میشه انجامشون داد میتونن مفیدتر باشن، چون اینجا هدف فقط یادگیری چگونگی کار گروهیه نه انجام یه پروژه ی بزرگ.

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
بذارید یه نگاه مثبت به نتایج بحث ها داشته باشیم.
فرض کنید نتیجه این بحث ها بشه تشکیل یه گروه،یه تیم و در نهایت یک شرکت،و در نهایت این شرکت برای حفظ بقای خودش یک روزی باید به صورت مجزا کار کنه.
حالا دیگه یک شرکت وجود داره که در رقابت با شرکت های دیگه داره فعالیت میکنه.یعنی مثل بقیه شرکت ها و شاید امتیاز ی هم نسبت به بقیه نداشته باشه.چون در شرکت های با ماهیت اولیه و مشخص ،چارچوب مشخصه و افراد با مصاحبه و محک علمی پذیرفته شدن. 
نهایتا منظورم اینه که: چه بسا این بحث ها منتج به جمع شدن افرادی _که از طریق این تاپیک با هم آشنا شدن_ بشه و این افراد برای حفظ منافع خود و گروه باید سوای ازدیگران به کار خود ادامه بدهند.پس چه تفاوتی بین این مجموعه و شرکت هایی که از قبل کار میکردند -و چه بسا آنها هم بخواهند ایرانی متحول داشته باشند_وجود داره؟!
به نظر من اگه مدیران محترم سایت تدبیری بیاندیشند و به مجموعه ی کاربران که روزانه تعداد زیادی پست در این سایت قرار میدهند انسجام ببخشند،و با ایجاد چند تالار عمومی و مدیریت شده گروهی فکر و استعداد افراد رو به سمت مشخصی هدایت کنند،تفاوت مد نظر به وجود خواهد آمد.
مثلا تالاری به عنوان "ایجاد یک مرورگر سریع و امن با نام مشخص" ایجاد شود.
کاربرانی که تمایل به شرکت در فعالیت مربوطه را دارند،در گروه های مشخص تقسیم شوند.به فرض یک گروه وظیفه آموزش مبتدیان در مورد این موضوع خاص رو بر عهده داشته باشند.یک گروه نظریه پردازی و طرح کلی رو مطرح کنه،یک گروه به عنوان افراد حرفه ای و آموزش دیده به پیاده سازی برنامه مبادرت بورزه و ...
البته برای پیشگیری از به وجود اومدن شلوغی و مختل شدن کار،و همچنین برای ایجاد انگیزه برای افراد مبتدی و تازه کار سایت ،ورود و عضو شدن در مجموعه مد نظر رو بهتره مشروط به داشتن شرایط حداقل_ از جمله،سابقه فعالیت در سایت،تعداد تشکر ها،حضور مسمتر در سایت و ... _بکنند.
اینطور میشه که حداقل افراد شرکت کننده در مجموعه از حاصل کار استفاده خواهند کرد و کم کم استفاده از اون نرم افزار همه گیر خواهد شد.

----------


## mehdi_9009

با سلام اين نوع تايپيكها تو اين فرم زيادن ولي هيچ وقت منتج به نتيجه نمي شن مطمئن باشيد

----------


## nima.sh

> بالاخره تموم شد!!!
> سلام و خسته نباشید به همه دوستان و اساتید گرامی و آقا نیما موسس این تاپیک و شرکت آینده
> 2 ساعته نشستم همه این پستها رو از اول خوندم!
> خیلی خلاصه عرض می کنم:
> در باره حرفهایی که در مورد ایران و ایرانی جماعت زده شد خوب تا حدود زیادی قبول دارم
> این که تویه ایران نمیشد کار نرم افزاری کرد فبول دارم، نرم افزارت رو کپی می کنن قبول دارم، اینکه کار گروهی سخته تویه ایران قبول دارم
> ولی به قول آقا نیما(موسس) کی و کی!!! باید این مشکلات حل بشه!؟؟؟
> مگه نه اینکه از یه جایی بالاخره باید یه نفر شروع کنه!؟
> مگه نمیشه اون یه جایی، این جا و اون یه نفر آقا نیما باشه!؟؟؟
> ...


 سلام دوست عزیز....
یه دنیا ممنون به خاطر حمایتی که از این تیم کردی...
خوش اومدی...
با حرف هات کاملا موافقم،میتونیم تیم های کوچک رو تو شهرستان یا حتی استان ها قرار بدیم و از طریق همین سایت همه با هم ارتباط داشته باشیم و مدیران و اعضا این سایت ما  رو راهنمایی کنند...
به هر حال یه دنیا ممنون که موافقت کردی....
موفق باشی....

----------


## nima.sh

> با سلام اين نوع تايپيكها تو اين فرم زيادن ولي هيچ وقت منتج به نتيجه نمي شن مطمئن باشيد


دوست عزیز خواهشا پست هایی نزنید که باعث بشه اعضا از این کار ناامید بشن،این نظر شخصی خود شما هست،به نظر من این تیم بالاخره به یه جا میرسه،شما هم خواستید عضو تیم بشید،با قدمتون رو چشم،ما در خدمت هستیم،خیلی خوشحال میشم شما هم به جمع ما بپیوندید...
موفق باشید....

----------


## nima.sh

> برای شروع یه تیم هفت هشت نفره خوب جواب نمیده.
> اول باید تعداد اعضای گروه از پنج نفر بیشتر نشه.
> یعنی به نظر من بهتره اول دو گروه چهار یا پنج نفره بشن و بعدا با هم ترکیب بشن.
> و برای عضو گیری هم باید همین کار رو انجام بدیم و عضوهای جدید رو توی یه گروه کوچک چهار یا پنج نفره آموزش بدیم و بعدش اونا رو به یه گروه با تعداد بیشتر مثلا 10 نفره ببریم و اونجا کار گروهی رو بهتر یاد بگیرن.
> اینطوری کم کم میتونیم یه گروه بیست سی نفری تشکیل بدیم که بعد از این باید به صورت شرکتی کار کرد. چون تعداد زیاد رو فقط به صورت شرکتی میشه مدیریت کرد.
> در این گروه های کوچک که داریم باید حتما یک نفر با تجربه ی کار گروهی باشه تا کمک کنه بقیه ی اعضای گروه کار گروهی رو یاد بگیرن.
> برای شروع هم لازم نیست پروژه های بزرگ انجام بدیم. پروژه های ساده که حتی به تنهایی هم میشه انجامشون داد میتونن مفیدتر باشن، چون اینجا هدف فقط یادگیری چگونگی کار گروهیه نه انجام یه پروژه ی بزرگ.


 ممنون یاشار جان....
درسته اول باید جدا از هم کار کنیم،به گفته دوست عزیزمون Yasersadegh عزیز اون دسته از دوستانی که همشهری هستند میتونند با هم کار کنند و از طریق همین سایت همه با هم در ارتباط باشیم و انشاالله در آینده ای نه چندان دور تاسیس یه شرکت رو بدیم،حالا با کمک اسپانسر یا شاید خودمون،هیچ بعید نیست....
به هر حال ممون از نظرت....

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام
> بذارید یه نگاه مثبت به نتایج بحث ها داشته باشیم.
> فرض کنید نتیجه این بحث ها بشه تشکیل یه گروه،یه تیم و در نهایت یک شرکت،و در نهایت این شرکت برای حفظ بقای خودش یک روزی باید به صورت مجزا کار کنه.
> حالا دیگه یک شرکت وجود داره که در رقابت با شرکت های دیگه داره فعالیت میکنه.یعنی مثل بقیه شرکت ها و شاید امتیاز ی هم نسبت به بقیه نداشته باشه.چون در شرکت های با ماهیت اولیه و مشخص ،چارچوب مشخصه و افراد با مصاحبه و محک علمی پذیرفته شدن. 
> نهایتا منظورم اینه که: چه بسا این بحث ها منتج به جمع شدن افرادی _که از طریق این تاپیک با هم آشنا شدن_ بشه و این افراد برای حفظ منافع خود و گروه باید سوای ازدیگران به کار خود ادامه بدهند.پس چه تفاوتی بین این مجموعه و شرکت هایی که از قبل کار میکردند -و چه بسا آنها هم بخواهند ایرانی متحول داشته باشند_وجود داره؟!
> به نظر من اگه مدیران محترم سایت تدبیری بیاندیشند و به مجموعه ی کاربران که روزانه تعداد زیادی پست در این سایت قرار میدهند انسجام ببخشند،و با ایجاد چند تالار عمومی و مدیریت شده گروهی فکر و استعداد افراد رو به سمت مشخصی هدایت کنند،تفاوت مد نظر به وجود خواهد آمد.
> مثلا تالاری به عنوان "ایجاد یک مرورگر سریع و امن با نام مشخص" ایجاد شود.
> کاربرانی که تمایل به شرکت در فعالیت مربوطه را دارند،در گروه های مشخص تقسیم شوند.به فرض یک گروه وظیفه آموزش مبتدیان در مورد این موضوع خاص رو بر عهده داشته باشند.یک گروه نظریه پردازی و طرح کلی رو مطرح کنه،یک گروه به عنوان افراد حرفه ای و آموزش دیده به پیاده سازی برنامه مبادرت بورزه و ...
> البته برای پیشگیری از به وجود اومدن شلوغی و مختل شدن کار،و همچنین برای ایجاد انگیزه برای افراد مبتدی و تازه کار سایت ،ورود و عضو شدن در مجموعه مد نظر رو بهتره مشروط به داشتن شرایط حداقل_ از جمله،سابقه فعالیت در سایت،تعداد تشکر ها،حضور مسمتر در سایت و ... _بکنند.
> اینطور میشه که حداقل افراد شرکت کننده در مجموعه از حاصل کار استفاده خواهند کرد و کم کم استفاده از اون نرم افزار همه گیر خواهد شد.


 درخواست ما هم از مدیران سایت همینه،اگه یه بخشی رو اختصاص بدن به پروژه های گروهی و هر تیمی(شاید بعضی از دوستان بخوان جدا تیم بدن)بتونه اعضا خودشو کنترل کنه خیلی عالی میشه،البته امیدوارم مدیران با این نظر موافقت کنند...
به هرحال ممنون از نظری که دادی barnamenevisforme عزیز....

----------


## nima.sh

خب دوستان عزیز...
تا الان 7 نفز برای عضویت در تیم پیام داد،اگه دوستانی که مایل به همکاری هستند ولی هنوز ایمیلشون رو پیام ندادن،لطف کنند این کار رو انجام بدن...
فعلا تیم یه خورده نیاز به آشنایی داره،امیدوارم که admin محترم سایت با درخواست ما موافقت کنند تا ما هرچه سریعتر کارمون رو شروع کنیم....
من در قسمت  گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد تاپیک میزنم،امیدوارم که دوستان اونجا هم نظراتشون رو بیان کنند....
ممنون از همگی دوستان...
این هم از لینک

----------


## Y_Safaiee

با سلام مجدد خدمت تمامی دوستان برنامه نویس

اولین گام و مهمترین گام تخصیص مکان,لوگوی مناسب برای شرکت و شناخت و آنالیز افراده شرکته.حتی فراهم نمودن PC هم مهم نیست چون افراد میتونن با لپتاپاشون شبکه شن و برنامه بنویسن.

دومین گام که به نظر من از اول انجام بدین اینه که به موسسات بزرگ بلاخص دولتی برین و پیشنهاد پروژه بدید(مخصوصا شهرهای کوچک) مثلا هنوز داروخانه های ما سیستم یکپارچه ندارن,بانکها هنوز سیستم های لمسی رو نداره,ثبت احوال هنوز PaperLess نداره,آموزش پرورش سیستم حضور و غیاب کارتی نداره,آتش نشانی هنوز سیستم اعلام آتش نداره,تاکسی رانی هنوز سیستم تلفن گویا نداره,خیلی از برنامه ها هنوز تحت داس هستن و  ...

سومین گام زمان بندی برنامه هاست,یعنی کسی تو شرکت بیکار نباشه,مدیر باید کارها و استانداردها رو تدوین و به همه اعلام کنه,مثلا بعد از مشخص شدن Table های پایگاه,SP و Quary و کلاسهای کار رو مشخص(با نام) و بین افراد پخش کنه تا برنامه نویسها و پایگاه داده سازان به فیلد های یکسان کار کنن.غیر از اون هر پروژه که یه مرحله میره جلو نفرات قبلی رو پروژه بعدی تمرکز کنن(بیکار نباشن)

اما نکات :
1.افراد شرکت حداقل در یک زبان برنامه نویسی تخصص داشته باشند(به نظر من C و اسمبلی بهترینه چون دید و درک آدمو بالا میبره)
2.افراد در تخصص خودشون جزء بهترین ها باشن
3.شرکت پشتیبانی قوی ای داشته باشه.
4.پروژه از اول طبق استاندارد پیش بره تا تو پشتیبانی دچار مشکل نشین.
5.افراد در گفتن ایده هاشون راحت باشن حتی آبدارچی
6.تمرکز افراد رو کار جدید و خلاق باشه نه روال قدیمی و سرد گذشته(مثلا من شاید تا الان 1000تا نرم افزار ایرانی دیدم(تو همه زمینه ها)  اما  یکیشون وضعیت آب و هوا رو نشون نمیداد,الان که همه اینترنت دارن مخصوصا  شرکت ها چرا این آپشن رو نمیزاریم؟!!یا ما خیلی در دیزاین تغییر نمیدیم و بیشتر نرم افزارها شبیه همه)
7.تمامی افراد توجیه شده باشن(تو بعضی پروژه ها حتی شاید ضرر هم کنین)
8.مشتری مداری(CRM) خیلی مهمه
9.و دهها نکته دیگه

من خیلی دوست دارم همکاری کنم اما یه مشکل عمده دارم :
من کار میکنم و این باعث میشه نتونم در سفر باشم یا یه کار دیگرو شروع کنم,ترک شرکتم برای کار تو یه شرکت نوپای دیگه ریسکه و عملا تا وقتی بنا نشه هیچکسی از کار جاری خودش استعفا نمیده.

اما مهمترین نکته تو ساخت نرم افزارهای جدید خلاقیته,مثلا سبک برنامه نویسی و دیزاین من اندرویدی هست, با همون امکانات,یعنی شما قادرین با لمس صفحه برگ بزنین(یا کلیک و درگ موس به اطراف),ویجت,تم و ... دانلود کنید,امکان انجام فرامین صوتی و آنالیز صورت و دستان رو داره(مثلا با اشاره "بیا" با دست فرم جدید باز میشه و با اشاره "برو" با دست فرم جاری بسته میشه),امکان نمایش آب و هوا و باتری و به همراه هزاران فابلیت دیگه

*نکته* : این سبک دیزاین ثبت شده و ساخت فرمهایی شبیه برنامه من پیگرد قانونی داره,پس لطفا اگه خواستین از روش ایده بگیرید نه دقیقا شبیه اونو بسازید.

موفق باشین
بایت بایت

----------


## nima.sh

Youuness جان نمیتونم چطور باید ازت تشکر کنم،به خاطر این همه راهنمایی...؟
امیدوارم بتونم جبران کنم...
فقط مشکل اینجاست که ما یه بخش اختصاصی نداریم،من تو بخش نظرات گفتم ولی متاسفانه تا الا جواب نگرفتم،امیدوارم که این مشکل حل بشه....
بقیه مشکلات با راهنمایی های شما آسون میشه...
امیدوارم که همیشه و در همه جا موفق باشید....
بازهم ممنون...

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان عزیز،خواهشا شما هم نظرات خودتونو در مورد ایجاد بخش پروژه های گروهی در این لینک بیان کنید....

----------


## ehsan7007

نیما جان ، یه سایت (فروم) اختصاصی هم خیلی کمک می کنه.
می تونی دقیقا عین همین سای برنامه نویس رو درست کنی ، کار سختی نیست ولی اگه سوالی داشتی خوشحال می شم بتونم کمک کنم.

راستی جناب Youuness جان یه سوال ازت داشتم :

با  WPF کار میکنی؟چون فکر نمی کردم با ویژال استدیو بشه همچین چیزی درست کرد!

در هرصورت منم باشما موافقم، و در ضمن من بیشتر سبک ios و کلا مکینتاش رو بیشتر دوست دارم ، البته ویستا هم بد نیست!

123.PNG

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
اگر با طرح کلی ایجاد تالار پروژه های مدیریت شده در سایت موافقت بشه و کاربرانی که مایلند روی پروژه کار کنند من یه پیشنهاد برای تامین منابع مالی دارم .
اینکه در ابتدا و شروع یک پروژه کاربران داوطلب انجام اون رو آغاز میکنند و بعد از اینکه پروژه قابل ارائه بود،ورود افراد جدید برای شرکت در پروژه منوط به پرداخت مبلغ خاصی باشه.به مرور زمان و با اضافه شدن کاربران داوطلب،هزینه پرداخت شده توسط افراد قدیمی تر به اونها باز میگرده و شرکت اونها در پروژه شروع به سود دهی میکنه.اینطور نه تنها منابع مالی برای ادامه پروژه تامین میشه،بلکه افراد هم در این بین تا حدودی به حقوق خود دست میابند.

توجه:اگر در این موضوع بحث از مبلغ به میون آوردم منظورم این نیست که کلیه کاربران سایت برای ثبت نام باید مبلغی بپردازند،بلکه در مورد افرادی هست که داوطلبند به ادامه انجام یک پروژه بپیوندند.
من این روش رو در بعضی سایت ها دیدم که کاربران برای استفاده از موقعیت ها و تجربیات خاص باید مبلغی رو بپردازند.
از مزیت های این طرح:
1-هر کدام از افرادی که تا کنون تجربه کار گروهی و یا کار کردن در یک شرکت را نداشته اند به راحتی و با طی دوره های آموزشی میتوانند وارد محیط شوند و علاوه بر کسب تجربه،تا حدودی به تامین نیاز های مالی خود بپردازند.
2-بعد از طی چند مدت سایت برنامه نویس شاهد آن خواهد بود که خرو جی های کاربردی و هدفمند دارد .این موضوع میتواند بر محبوبیت این سایت بیفزاید.

----------


## ehsan7007

شرکت هرمی که نمی خواد بزنه بنده خدا!

یه راهه خوب(البته اگه به فکر مسائل مالی افتادید!) :
کاربران می تونن به میزان فعالیتشون در پروژه به درصد ، درآخر اون سهمشون رو بگریرن! البتهبرا پروژه های تجاری!
اینکار هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره دیگه!

----------


## Boy_nn

سلام دوستان 
این تایپبک حسابی وقت و ذهن همه رو مشغول کرده
یه پیشنهاد داشتم تا جایی که می دونم با توجه  به اینکه سیستم عامل win8 تازه وارد بازار شده و هنوز نرم افزار های مناسب برای تبلت و گوشی های ویندوز فون داغ هست و نرم افزار های خیلی کمی برای این گجت ها وجود داره
می تونم با استفاده از WPF نرم افزارهای لمسی بنویسیم 
مطمئنن هم می تونیم تو نرم افزارهای فارسی کار کنیم و بازی و یا نرم افزارهایی به زبان en  
من خودم الان دارم یه برنامه برای تبلت win8  می نویسم به نظر من که بازار از 6و7 ماه دیگه میره سمت WPF و silverLight
راستی جهت اطلاع دوستانی که کمتر با WPF آشنایی دارم عرض کنم WPF برنامه نویسی هست شبیه WinAPP با این فرق که طراحی با XAML هست و کلی امکانات داره برای طراحی ...... + Event Touch

----------


## ehsan7007

> جهت اطلاع دوستانی که کمتر با WPF آشنایی دارم عرض کنم WPF برنامه نویسی هست شبیه WinAPP با این فرق که طراحی با XAML هست و کلی امکانات داره برای طراحی ...... + Event Touch


خیلی امکانات رو هم نداره!

----------


## ehsan7007

برای موفقیت باید نوآوری داشت ، همونطور که دوستان قبل از من گفتن.

الان دیگه نوشتن برنامه برای اندروید و ویندوز8 کار سختی نیست!

در ضمن در جواب دوست عزیز Boy_nn :
مهم نیست با چه زبانی می نویسید! و اینکه کدوم زبان بهترینه ! مهم اینه که برنامه ی شما بهترین باشه!

----------


## nima.sh

> نیما جان ، یه سایت (فروم) اختصاصی هم خیلی کمک می کنه.
> می تونی دقیقا عین همین سای برنامه نویس رو درست کنی ، کار سختی نیست ولی اگه سوالی داشتی خوشحال می شم بتونم کمک کنم.
> 
> راستی جناب Youuness جان یه سوال ازت داشتم :
> 
> با  WPF کار میکنی؟چون فکر نمی کردم با ویژال استدیو بشه همچین چیزی درست کرد!
> 
> در هرصورت منم باشما موافقم، و در ضمن من بیشتر سبک ios و کلا مکینتاش رو بیشتر دوست دارم ، البته ویستا هم بد نیست!
> 
> 123.PNG


 ممنون احسان عزیز....
به خدا من اصلا وقتش رو ندارم،دارم سر  پروژه های دیگه کار میکنم،خیلی دوست دارم  پروژه های در حال حاضر رو تموم کنم،با جدیت سر این مسئله کار کنم....
به نظر من این سایت خیلی میتونه کمک کنه،البته اگه مدیران محترم یه گوشه چشمی به ما داشته باشند....

----------


## nima.sh

> شرکت هرمی که نمی خواد بزنه بنده خدا!
> 
> یه راهه خوب(البته اگه به فکر مسائل مالی افتادید!) :
> کاربران می تونن به میزان فعالیتشون در پروژه به درصد ، درآخر اون سهمشون رو بگریرن! البتهبرا پروژه های تجاری!
> اینکار هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره دیگه!


 احسان حان،نظر شما درست ولی چند نفر حاضرند یه شرکت برپا کنیم...؟

----------


## barnamenevisforme

> شرکت هرمی که نمی خواد بزنه بنده خدا!


سلام
نظرات من دیگه تموم شده ،ولی صلاح ندیدم این موضوع رو روشن نکنم.
پیشنهاد بنده کاملا با موضوعی که جناب *ehsan7007 مطرح فرمودن متفاوته.به چند دلیل :
1-در مجموعه مورد نظر شخص با تلاش خودش به چیزی میرسه،نه با تبلیغ و عضو گیری و ...
2-تعداد اعضای شرکت کننده در یک پروژه محدوده.
*


> کاربران می تونن به میزان فعالیتشون در پروژه به درصد ، درآخر اون سهمشون رو بگریرن! البتهبرا پروژه های تجاری!
> اینکار هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره دیگه!


با این نظرتون موافقم.ولی این واسه پایان کاره.
در ضمن مبلغی هم که طرف در ابتدا میپردازه ،به ازای اون آموزش دریافت میکنه،و با روند پروژه آشنا میشه.از همه مهمتر بخشی از source برنامه که قبلا بقیه روی اون کار میکردن در اختیار میگیره،و به همین خاطر بود که من این نظر رو دادم.
یعنی افراد تازه وارد برای بدست آوردن بخشی از برنامه هزینه ای رو باید بپردازند.

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان عزیز،خوهشا برید به قسمت نظرات برید،نظر بدید،تا شاید مدیران سایت یه فکری به حال ما بکنند،خواهشا برید نظر بدید...
لینک

----------


## Y_Safaiee

> نیما جان ، یه سایت (فروم) اختصاصی هم خیلی کمک می کنه.
> می تونی دقیقا عین همین سای برنامه نویس رو درست کنی ، کار سختی نیست ولی اگه سوالی داشتی خوشحال می شم بتونم کمک کنم.
> 
> راستی جناب Youuness جان یه سوال ازت داشتم :
> 
> با  WPF کار میکنی؟چون فکر نمی کردم با ویژال استدیو بشه همچین چیزی درست کرد!
> 
> در هرصورت منم باشما موافقم، و در ضمن من بیشتر سبک ios و کلا مکینتاش رو بیشتر دوست دارم ، البته ویستا هم بد نیست!
> 
> 123.PNG


  تمامی این نرم افزار از طریق خود سی شارپ ساخته شده,کلاسهاش کلاسهای پایه + توسعه داده شده هست و هیچ قسمتش با WPF نیست برعکس نسخه قبلی نرم افزارهام که با WPF بود. 98% برنامه قابلیت شخصی سازی داره و حتی آیکون ها با تغییر فایل Dll کنار برنامه قابل تغییره
در کل من چهار ورژن برای ساخت برنامهام دارم,سری B که نسخه قبل بود,سری E سری عکس های گذاشته شده هست,سری P و سری U 
b->Basic
E->Exprience
P->Power
U->Ultimate

موفق باشین 
بایت بایت

----------


## Boy_nn

> خیلی امکانات رو هم نداره!


مطمئنن ماکروسافت کلی برای پیشرفت wpf برنامه داره

ولی شما درست میگی امکانات WinApp توی برخی زمینه ها از WPF بیشتره

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

خوب، واقعیت اینه که خیلی وقته دوست دارم یه همچین فضایی رو حتی به همین میزان در ایران ببینم. نظرم اینه که یه وقتی بگذاریم تا همدیگه رو ببینیم. بسته به تعداد نفرات هم میشه یک اتاق کنفرانس ساده ترتیب داد هم میشه یه سالن مناسب تدارک دید. مکان و پذیرایی و امکانات از من، یه جای توپ دارم برای این قضیه. میتونم یه سمینار چند روزه رو برای دوستان ترتیب بدم که بصورت رسمی تشریف بیارند و دقیقتر و تخصصی تر راجع به مسائل مختلف بحث و تبادل نظر بشه و در آخر هم به یک نتیجه گیری کلی برسیم و اولین پروژه اعضا رو استارت بزنیم.

از دوستان خواهش می کنم نظرات شون رو اعلام کنند تا تصمیم گیری نهایی در این مورد صورت بگیره و من ترتیب کار ها رو بدم و یک اسمی هم برای این گروه و کنفرانس می گذاریم تا بصورت دوره ای برگزار بشه. یه چیزی مثل Defcon یا ... .

فقط گروه باید افراد یا شرکت هایی باشند که حداقل شرایط زیر رو بتونند رعایت کنند:

1. دارا بودن تخصص و تجربه کافی
2. آمادگی جهت کسب دانش و تجربه بیشتر
3. آمادگی بحث و تبادل نظر طبق اصول اخلاقی و عدم جبهه گیری و احترام به نظرات دیگر اعضا
4. توانایی شرکت در پروژه ها بدون چشم داشت مالی اولیه (سود پروژه ها بعد از بازدهی میان اعضا تقسیم می شوند ولی ابتدا و اصل امر قضیه مالی نباید باشه)
5. توانایی یا پذیرش شرایط کار گروهی

در بعضی از موارد در صورت لزوم بروشور و مقاله قبل از کنفرانس تقدیم اعضا میشه که با فضا و قواعد آشنا بشوند تا روند بحث و تبادل نظر بصورت درست پیش رفته و بازدهی داشته باشد.

----------


## nima.sh

خیلی عالیه،فوق العاده است،فقط دوستانی که با شرایط زیر موافقند نظرات خودشونو اعلام کنند تا بریم یه مرحله بعدی،اگه بخوایم step By step کار کنیم بهتر به نتیجه میرسیم،آشنایی افراد هم خیلی مهمه...



> 1. دارا بودن تخصص و تجربه کافی
> 2. آمادگی جهت کسب دانش و تجربه بیشتر
> 3. آمادگی بحث و تبادل نظر طبق اصول اخلاقی و عدم جبهه گیری و احترام به نظرات دیگر اعضا
> 4. توانایی شرکت در پروژه ها بدون چشم داشت مالی اولیه (سود پروژه ها بعد از بازدهی میان اعضا تقسیم می شوند ولی ابتدا و اصل امر قضیه مالی نباید باشه)
> 5. توانایی یا پذیرش شرایط کار گروهی


 این شرایط رو خود من به شخصه قبول دارم...
ممنون ALex عزیز...

----------


## Y_Safaiee

با سلام مجدد

من دوست دارم شرکت کنم حداقل مزیتش اینه ک کیک و ساندیس مفتی(رایگان) میخورم !!! :لبخند گشاده!: 

اما جدا از شوخی حداقل مزیتش اینه که دور هم جمع میشیم,با هم,با نظرات,طرز تفکر,اندیشه و میزان دانش هم آشنا میشیم

اما مسئله اینه کجا و کی؟

آیا دوستان میتونن بیان یا نه,مثلا طرف از کیش بخواد بیاد مثلا گنبدکاووس ستمه.نمیشه بیاد و زمانشم جوری باشه که خدشه ای تو کار نداشته باشه

اما در کل فکر جالبیه و اگه جای خوب و زمان خوب باشه من حتما میام

----------


## nima.sh

به نظر من هر ماه یه بار یا دو ماه یه بار همدیگر رو ملاقات کنیم عالیه...
تا چند سال آینده شاید خودمون با هم دیگه یه شزکت تاسیس کردیم،هیچ چیز بعید نیست،با داشتن چنین دوستانی به دور از باور نیست(جدی گفتم)...
کسی میدونه الکامپ کی برگزار میشه....؟(شاید یه بهونه ای بشه که همه دور هم جمع بشیم).
من منتظرم...
از همه دوستان هم ممنون....
فکر میکردم این تاپیک جواب بده،ولی هیچ وقت فکرش رو هم نمکردم که با چنین دوستانی آشنا بشم....
به هر حال خیلی خوشحالم....
موفق باشید....

----------


## Boy_nn

سلام دوستان
منم میام
ولی خدایی نمایشگاه هم جا شد نمی دونم چرا چند ساله هر نمایشگاه رفتم حالم به هم خورده 
ولی در هر صورت منم هستم
دوستان از ایتدای این بحث حرفهای جالبی زدن من که کلی استفاده کردم  ولی به نظر من بهترینش این بوده که تغییر باید از خودمون شروع کنیم
بله فرهنگ ما فرهنگ کار تیمی نیست وکلی ایراد داریم ولی نشون دادیم اگه بخواهیم می تونیم
اگه هر کسی یه تکون کوچولو به خودش بده می تونیم یه تیم خوب جمع خور کنیم و حرفهایی برای گفتن داشته باشیم

----------


## nima.sh

خب،عالی شد....
من به شخصه به خاطر نمایشگاه نمایم،پارسال که افتضاح بود،فقط برای این کار میام،امیدوارم بقیه دوستان هم موافقت کنند...

----------


## ehsan7007

این که خیلی عالیه ، بسته به زمان و مکانش منم سعی می کنم بیام!
نکته ی مهم اینجاست :
دوستان همه برای کار گروهی و بدور از مسائل مالی حاضر به همکاری باشن ، افراد حرفه ای تر (مثل yuuness جان ) حتما حضور داشته باشن تا بقیه از تجربیاتشون استفاده کنن!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اصلا یه کار دیگه!
نظرتون با یه سمینار رسمی برنامه نویسان ایران با همکاریه سایت برنامه نویس و اگه شد نهاد های دولتی ، چیه؟!

----------


## nima.sh

من موافقم،عالیه...
با اجازه احسان عزیز یه نکته دیگه هم رو من اضافه کنم:
دوستان خواهشا در همه ی موارد با تیم همکاری داشته باشن(چه در سختی و مشکلات و چه در خوشی)...
امیدوارم که همیشه خوش باشید...
سمینار خیلی عالیه،اگه بشه ترتیبش رو داد،مدیرای محترم هنوز جواب تاپیک ما رو ندادند،فکر کنم خودمون باید دست به کار بشیم...

----------


## ehsan7007

من اونجا هم گفتم ، یه سایت بزنید بهتره!
یه سایت رایگان مثل همین دو یا سه ساعتم طول نمیکشه!

در ضمن ، اگر شرکت کنندگان زیاد تر باشن ، به دلیل کار گروهی افراد حرفه ای تر هم می تونن شرکت کنن ، بخاطر تقسیم کار می گم! با برگزاری کارگاه هم میشه از تجربیات هر کدومشون در مدت زمان خیلی کمتری استفاده کرد!

----------


## AmirGhasemi

سلام خدا و ما بر تمام دوستان برنامه نويس
پيرو پيامي كه از نيماي عزيز دريافت كردم به اين تاپيك برگشتم!!!!!!!!
و اما نظراتم در مورد پست هاي اخير!!
1) اول اينكه احتمال فراوان دارد كه الكامپ در آذرماه برگزار شه منتها دوباره بين سازمان "توسعه تجارت" و شركت " مجري نمايشگاه‌هاي وزارت صنعت، معدن  و تجارت" و سازمان "امور صنفي رايانه‌اي" دوباره درگيري شده!!‌ مجري برگزاري نمايشگاه هنوز انتخاب نشده!!!
2) در مورد برگزاري سمينار و اينها!!! نظرتون در مورد "اجلاس سران برنامه نويس ايران" چيه؟؟؟!!؟!؟؟ آخه داداش هاي گل من!! نمي دونم شما تا چه اندازه سازمان هاي دولتي را از نزديك مي شناسيد؟؟! بابا اينها 6 ماه پول ما پيمانكار جماعت را هم ندارن كه بدن!!! بيان پلو بدن ما سيمنار برگزرا كنيم!!!؟؟؟ بابا يه جايي پاركي كتابخانه اي چيزي پيدا كنيم با هم قرار بذاريم اصلا همديگر را ببينيم، اصلا از تيپ همديگر خوشمون مياد يا نه!!؟
3) شما روي كمك سازمان هاي دولتي اصلا حساب باز نكنيد!!! پارك هاي علم و فناوري را هم بيخيال شيد!! فقط اسمه!!! پارتي گردن كلفت مي خواد واسه گرفتن بودجه!!! تازه اونجا به پروژه هايي پول مي دن كه تا بحال در كشور انجام نشده باشه !!! آدم هاي گردن كلفت پشتش باشن!!! اينو از من حقير كه سرتاپاي سازمان هاي دولتي را مي شناسم بشنويد!!!
4) آقا همت!! همت!! همت خودمون!!! فقط و فقط همت خودمون!!!

----------


## ehsan7007

امیر جون ،شما درست میگه ولی هیچ کس از اول روی سازمان های دولتی حساب نمی کرد و فقط یه نظره!

تازه ، پارتیشم گیر میاریم!

سالانه ، این همه سمینار بی خود با هزینه های کلان ، برگزار میشه ، تهش هم به هیجا نمی رسه ! 
تو ایران به چیزی که کمتر اهمیت میدن کامپیوتر و مخصوصا برنامه نویسیه!

نیما جان ، بیا اصلا قضیه رو از بیخ حل کنیم!!!!!!!

----------


## nima.sh

خوشامد میگم به امیر عزیز که دوباره لطف کردند ما رو با نظراتشون روشن کردند....
خب دوستان،به نظر من Alex عزیز پیشنهاد خوبی دادن،فقط می مونه یه قرار ملاقات یا یه سمینار کوچیک(به نظر من فعلا بین اعضا)،که ببینیم چی کار میتونیم بکنیم....؟
این طور فکر نکنم به نتیجه ای برسیم،تا الان که 177 تا پست دادیم،خداروشکر بعضی از مشکلات حل شده،فقط مونده دیدار با همدیگه،فقط در این صورت میتونیم به نتیجه نهایی برسیم(از نظر من)....

----------


## nima.sh

> امیر جون ،شما درست میگه ولی هیچ کس از اول روی سازمان های دولتی حساب نمی کرد و فقط یه نظره!
> 
> تازه ، پارتیشم گیر میاریم!
> 
> سالانه ، این همه سمینار بی خود با هزینه های کلان ، برگزار میشه ، تهش هم به هیجا نمی رسه ! 
> تو ایران به چیزی که کمتر اهمیت میدن کامپیوتر و مخصوصا برنامه نویسیه!
> 
> نیما جان ، بیا اصلا قضیه رو از بیخ حل کنیم!!!!!!!


عالیه احسان جان،موافقم...

----------


## programerinfonet

> سلام خدا و ما بر تمام دوستان برنامه نويس
> پيرو پيامي كه از نيماي عزيز دريافت كردم به اين تاپيك برگشتم!!!!!!!!
> و اما نظراتم در مورد پست هاي اخير!!
> 1) اول اينكه احتمال فراوان دارد كه الكامپ در آذرماه برگزار شه منتها دوباره بين سازمان "توسعه تجارت" و شركت " مجري نمايشگاه‌هاي وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت" و سازمان "امور صنفي رايانه‌اي" دوباره درگيري شده!!‌ مجري برگزاري نمايشگاه هنوز انتخاب نشده!!!
> 2) در مورد برگزاري سمينار و اينها!!! نظرتون در مورد "اجلاس سران برنامه نويس ايران" چيه؟؟؟!!؟!؟؟ آخه داداش هاي گل من!! نمي دونم شما تا چه اندازه سازمان هاي دولتي را از نزديك مي شناسيد؟؟! بابا اينها 6 ماه پول ما پيمانكار جماعت را هم ندارن كه بدن!!! بيان پلو بدن ما سيمنار برگزرا كنيم!!!؟؟؟ بابا يه جايي پاركي كتابخانه اي چيزي پيدا كنيم با هم قرار بذاريم اصلا همديگر را ببينيم، اصلا از تيپ همديگر خوشمون مياد يا نه!!؟
> 3) شما روي كمك سازمان هاي دولتي اصلا حساب باز نكنيد!!! پارك هاي علم و فناوري را هم بيخيال شيد!! فقط اسمه!!! پارتي گردن كلفت مي خواد واسه گرفتن بودجه!!! تازه اونجا به پروژه هايي پول مي دن كه تا بحال در كشور انجام نشده باشه !!! آدم هاي گردن كلفت پشتش باشن!!! اينو از من حقير كه سرتاپاي سازمان هاي دولتي را مي شناسم بشنويد!!!
> 4) آقا همت!! همت!! همت خودمون!!! فقط و فقط همت خودمون!!!


به نظر این دوستمون موافقم
کماینکه ما تصور می کنیم 20 نفر دور هم اومدیم از تجربیات همدیگه استفاده کنیم گروهک تشکیل می دیم آقا نهایت اینکه می خوایی 1000 از جیب خرج کنیم یک کافی نت رو 2 . 3 ساعت اجاره کنیم دیگه
آخرش این میشه

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون دوست عزیز....
Alex عزیز که که پیشنهاد عالی دادن،میتونیم ترتیب یه کنفرانس خیلی کوچیک رو بدیم(بین اعضا)،Alex عزیز که مکان رو داره(البته نمیخوام پررویی کنم)،میتونیم برای چند ساعت دور هم باشیم و در مورد این موضوع با همدیگه بحث کنیم...
البته اگه Alex جان موافق باشن،چون زحمت مکان رو ایشون میکشند...

----------


## programerinfonet

دوستان من فکر می کنم قبل از اینکه تو نمایشگاه همدیگرو ببینیم 
از همین حالا بچه ها مشخص بشن یک گروه بندی انجام بدیم حد اقل هر گروه یک آمادگیی پیدا کنه در زمینه ی فعالیت خودش

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

دوستان عزیز همانطور که در پست قبلی عرض کردم، بنده ترتیب سمینار رو تمام و کمال میدم و نیاز نیست نگران چیزی باشید. محل سمینار هم موقتا شهر تهران خواهد بود که در ساختمان یک باغ بالاتر از ونک برگزار میشه. جای شیک و مجللی هست و فعلا کار ما رو راه می اندازه.

مسئله بعدی زمان هستش. اولا نظر من برگزاری فصلی این سمینار در دوره های اولیه هست و ارایه گزارشات نیز پایان هر ماه از طرف اعضا اعلام بشه. کنفرانس ها بسته به زمان و شرایط میتونه بین 3 تا 7 روز باشه که بهتره دفعات اول زمان بیشتری رو به این قضیه اختصاص بدهیم. هم میتونه صبح شروع بشه هم بعد از ظهر که نظر من روی بعد از ظهر هست که ذهن ها فعالتره و بازدهی بیشتری داره. مسئله آخر هم ساعت دقیق اش هست که باید تصمیم گیری بشه.

برگزاری سمینار و تمام خرج هاش فعلا به عهده شرکت منه تا زمانیکه سر و سامانی بگیره و ریاست اش دوره ای بشه. حتی میشه از اعضا حق شرکت یا حق عضویت هم گرفت تا این هزینه ها تقسیم بشه. حالا راجع به این ها حرف می زنیم بعدا.

به هیچ وجه پای سازمان های دولتی نباید و نمیاد وسط! گروه کاملا از بخش خصوصی تشکیل شده و مدیریت میشه. گروه به هیچ صنف، سازمان، شرکت، دین، آیین، جنسیت و نژادی تعلق نداره و همه گروه ها میتونن درش عضو باشند به شرطی که به گروه های دیگه توهین نکنند.

فعلا قبل از هر کاری به من یکم زمان بدهید تا یک اسم مناسب برای این قضیه انتخاب کنم، سایت رسمی اش رو راه بندازم و یکسری پیش نیاز ها و آمادگی های ذهنی رو در آنجا ایجاد کنیم برای اعضا و بعد زمان و مکان دقیق کنفرانس رو اعلام کنیم تا جنبه عملی قضیه هم اتفاق بیفته و این کنفرانس و گروه کار خودش رو آغاز کنه.

----------


## FastCode

متاسفانه من نمیتونم شرکت کنم
یعنی وقتش رو ندارم
ولی پیشنهاد میدم که لیست تکنولوژی هایی رو که میتونید باهاش کارکنید و نمونه کارهاتون رو با یک chat conference به هم دیگه بگید تا بیشتر با هم آشنا بشید و تا قبل از دیدارتون بتونید به یک combination از استعداد ها برسید که بیشترین بهره برداری رو از استعداد هاتون داشته باشید یا حداقل بدونید چه استعداد هایی دارید و چی کم دارید
خیلی اتفاف میافته که مثلاً چون یک استعداد کمیاب ه فرض میکنم COM+ اعضای گروه چند نفر رو استخدام میکنند
اول باید ابزارتون رو بشناسید

----------


## nima.sh

> دوستان عزیز همانطور که در پست قبلی عرض کردم، بنده ترتیب سمینار رو تمام و کمال میدم و نیاز نیست نگران چیزی باشید. محل سمینار هم موقتا شهر تهران خواهد بود که در ساختمان یک باغ بالاتر از ونک برگزار میشه. جای شیک و مجللی هست و فعلا کار ما رو راه می اندازه.
> 
> مسئله بعدی زمان هستش. اولا نظر من برگزاری فصلی این سمینار در دوره های اولیه هست و ارایه گزارشات نیز پایان هر ماه از طرف اعضا اعلام بشه. کنفرانس ها بسته به زمان و شرایط میتونه بین 3 تا 7 روز باشه که بهتره دفعات اول زمان بیشتری رو به این قضیه اختصاص بدهیم. هم میتونه صبح شروع بشه هم بعد از ظهر که نظر من روی بعد از ظهر هست که ذهن ها فعالتره و بازدهی بیشتری داره. مسئله آخر هم ساعت دقیق اش هست که باید تصمیم گیری بشه.
> 
> برگزاری سمینار و تمام خرج هاش فعلا به عهده شرکت منه تا زمانیکه سر و سامانی بگیره و ریاست اش دوره ای بشه. حتی میشه از اعضا حق شرکت یا حق عضویت هم گرفت تا این هزینه ها تقسیم بشه. حالا راجع به این ها حرف می زنیم بعدا.
> 
> به هیچ وجه پای سازمان های دولتی نباید و نمیاد وسط! گروه کاملا از بخش خصوصی تشکیل شده و مدیریت میشه. گروه به هیچ صنف، سازمان، شرکت، دین، آیین، جنسیت و نژادی تعلق نداره و همه گروه ها میتونن درش عضو باشند به شرطی که به گروه های دیگه توهین نکنند.
> 
> فعلا قبل از هر کاری به من یکم زمان بدهید تا یک اسم مناسب برای این قضیه انتخاب کنم، سایت رسمی اش رو راه بندازم و یکسری پیش نیاز ها و آمادگی های ذهنی رو در آنجا ایجاد کنیم برای اعضا و بعد زمان و مکان دقیق کنفرانس رو اعلام کنیم تا جنبه عملی قضیه هم اتفاق بیفته و این کنفرانس و گروه کار خودش رو آغاز کنه.


 دیگه نمیدونم چطور تشکر کنم....؟
امیدوارم که بتونم تمام زحماتتون رو جبران کنم،خیلی خیلی ممنون...
پس من منتظر پست های بعدی شما هستم....
موفق باشید...

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

اولا سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
من حرف هاتون را خوندم و تقربا با آقای AmirGhasemi وprogramerinfonet وnima.sh موافقم درسته مشکلاتی وجود داره ولی تا کی نمیشه دست رو دست گذاشت لااقل یه حرکتی کوچک هم ممکنه جواب بده یه جرقه کوچک هم میتونه موثر باشه (البته اگر میخواید واقعا یه حرکتی انجام بدهید و یه کاری خوبی انجام بدید.)
ببینید ما چند مشکل عمده و تقریبا اساسی داریم
1-دوری از هم دیگه یعنی این که هر کدوم از ما در یه شهری ساکن هستیم
2-دوم نبود یک سازماندهی خوب(ما سازماهدهی نشدیم .یعنی باید یکی بیاد ما را دسته بندی کنه و دور هم جمع کنه منظورم فیزیکی یا مجازی)ما لازم داریم تا اتحاد و همبستگی را حذف کنیم یعنی یکی باشه ما را دور هم حفظ کنه *در یک کلام رهبر یا مدیر*
بعدش هم لازم نیست در وحله اول ورداریم یه سیستم عامل بنویسیم یا یه برنامه پیشرفته بنویسیم
ما اول میایم تمام توانایی هامون میزاریم وسط میگیم آقا این توانایی ها داریم
بعد میایی برنامه ریزی میکنیم(که ماشاللله ما ایرانی ها تنها چیزی که نداری) . هدف را مشخص می کنیم و زمان بندی میکنیم. باید نشت به برنامه ریزی نسبتا جامعی کرد
در ضمن لازم نیست آنچنان وقت هم بزاریم کم کم شروع میکنیم در روز یا هفته چند دقیقه هم میتونه کمک کنه
بعد میاییم یه امکان سنجی می کنیم ببینیم کجای کشور خلائی وجود دار و ما میتونیم اون را پر کنیم .منظورم یه پروژه ناب و بکر که کسی طرفش نرفته باشه 
بعدش میایم این پروژه را وسط میازیم و هر روز توسعه اش میدیم تا به یک پروژه پخته برسه
نکته حوب گوش کنید : در همین حین که داریم پروژه رو توسعه میدهیم افکار و فکر های مختلفی به ذهن ما ختور میکنه که میتونه راه گجا باشه , اصلا میتونه مسیر  گروه ما عوض کنه بابا ما دو نفر هم با یا بیشتر میدونی چندتا فکر هستیم قوقا می کنیم یه کمی فکر بکنید متوجه حرف من می شید
خلاصه که کار نشد نداره میگم لازم نیست وقت آنچنانی بزاریم هفته ای یا روزی نیم ساعت که کفایت میکنه
البته یه کم نیاز به فکر کردن درباره مساله مختلف داره و برای هرکدوم راه حلی وجود داره
مثلا برای مشکل اولی راه حل وجود داره میشه یه برنامه پیدا کرد که برنامه ها مونو به اشتراک گذاشت و هروز بروزرسانی کرد.بعد مسنجر هست میتونیم با هم صحبت کنیم و الی اخر.
ببخشید که سرتون را درد اوردم ممنون.
ان شالله که موفق بشیم
*فقط کافیه اراده کنیم*

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون از نظرت دوست عزیز...
پس انشاالله شما هم هستی دیگه...؟

----------


## Yasersadegh

> دوستان عزیز همانطور که در پست قبلی عرض کردم، بنده ترتیب سمینار رو تمام و کمال میدم و نیاز نیست نگران چیزی باشید. محل سمینار هم موقتا شهر تهران خواهد بود که در ساختمان یک باغ بالاتر از ونک برگزار میشه. جای شیک و مجللی هست و فعلا کار ما رو راه می اندازه.
> 
> مسئله بعدی زمان هستش. اولا نظر من برگزاری فصلی این سمینار در دوره های اولیه هست و ارایه گزارشات نیز پایان هر ماه از طرف اعضا اعلام بشه. کنفرانس ها بسته به زمان و شرایط میتونه بین 3 تا 7 روز باشه که بهتره دفعات اول زمان بیشتری رو به این قضیه اختصاص بدهیم. هم میتونه صبح شروع بشه هم بعد از ظهر که نظر من روی بعد از ظهر هست که ذهن ها فعالتره و بازدهی بیشتری داره. مسئله آخر هم ساعت دقیق اش هست که باید تصمیم گیری بشه.
> 
> برگزاری سمینار و تمام خرج هاش فعلا به عهده شرکت منه تا زمانیکه سر و سامانی بگیره و ریاست اش دوره ای بشه. حتی میشه از اعضا حق شرکت یا حق عضویت هم گرفت تا این هزینه ها تقسیم بشه. حالا راجع به این ها حرف می زنیم بعدا.
> 
> به هیچ وجه پای سازمان های دولتی نباید و نمیاد وسط! گروه کاملا از بخش خصوصی تشکیل شده و مدیریت میشه. گروه به هیچ صنف، سازمان، شرکت، دین، آیین، جنسیت و نژادی تعلق نداره و همه گروه ها میتونن درش عضو باشند به شرطی که به گروه های دیگه توهین نکنند.
> 
> فعلا قبل از هر کاری به من یکم زمان بدهید تا یک اسم مناسب برای این قضیه انتخاب کنم، سایت رسمی اش رو راه بندازم و یکسری پیش نیاز ها و آمادگی های ذهنی رو در آنجا ایجاد کنیم برای اعضا و بعد زمان و مکان دقیق کنفرانس رو اعلام کنیم تا جنبه عملی قضیه هم اتفاق بیفته و این کنفرانس و گروه کار خودش رو آغاز کنه.


باز هم سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
آقای Alex این پیشنهاد خیلی خوبه ولی برایه دوستانی که در تهران ساکن هستند ولی یه نفری که می خواد از جای دیگه بیاد تهران یه کنفرانس یه هفته ای که فرمودید اون یه هفته رو کجا بمونه!!؟
اینکه خودتون حاضر شدید یه همچین پیشنهادی بدین و یه همچین زحمتی رو این اول کاری قبول کنید خودش خیلی قابل احترام و قابل ستایشه! 
ولی همه دوستان این امکان رو ندارن!
به نظر من که قبلا هم گفتم بیشتر جلسات و گروها باید در شهرستانها تشکیل بشه!
اول کاری یه کنفرانس یه روزه در تهران که آقای ALEX زحمتشو میکشن که دوستان زمانش رو مشخص میکنن، جهت بررسی توانایی های هر فرد و توانایی کلی گروه و سایر مسائل صحبت میکنیم و همچنین سرگروه در هر شهرستان به همراه وظایفش تعیین میکنیم! بعد هر سر گروه در شهر خودش تیمی رو زیر نظر گروه اصلی پایه ریزی میکنه و در شهر خودش بابرگزاری جلساتی کار گروه رو پیش میبره!
در نهایت جهت هماهنگی بیشتر، می تونیم ماهی یکبار ، یا چند وقت یه بار یه کنفرانس یه روزه جمعی در تهران برگزار کنیم!!

به امید موفقیت گروه

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون از Yasersadegh عزیز....
ولی اگه هر کدام از دوستان برای یه شهرستان باشه چی...؟
مثلا یکی برای جنوب باشه...؟همه بچه ها باید برن جنوب،این خیلی سخت تره...!!
تهران هم پایتخته و هم از هر نظر بهتره...
من خودم هم واسه رشت هستم....
به هر حال نظرات دیگر دوستان هم شرطه....

----------


## Yasersadegh

> ممنون از Yasersadegh عزیز....
> ولی اگه هر کدام از دوستان برای یه شهرستان باشه چی...؟
> مثلا یکی برای جنوب باشه...؟همه بچه ها باید برن جنوب،این خیلی سخت تره...!!
> تهران هم پایتخته و هم از هر نظر بهتره...
> من خودم هم واسه رشت هستم....
> به هر حال نظرات دیگر دوستان هم شرطه....


سلام آقا نیما
آقا نیما فکر کنم من منظورم رو بد رسوندم!
منظور من اینه که اول یه جلسه توجیهی و تشریحی تویه تهران یه روزه برگزار کنیم!
بعد بچه ها جنوب تویه جنوب، بچه های شمال تویه شمال، بچه های ارومیه تویه ارومیه، بچه شهر X تویه شهرشون جمع بشن و سرگروه شهر X جلسات رو مدیریت کنه و کارها رو پیش ببره و با مدیر تیم اصلی هماهنگیها رو انجام بده!
حالا مثلا از جنوب یه نفر هست ، از شما 2 نفر هست از ارومیه 1 نفر و از تهران مثلا N نفر! اگه در جایی مثل جنوب افراد گروه کم هستن اون یه نفر موظفه بره از شهرشون از دوستان و آشنایانی که می دونه در این زمینه کار ما مهارت خاصی داره و می تونه کمک کنه(ولو اینکه عضو انجمن برنامه نویس نباشه) به تیم معرفی کنه و در تیم شهر خودش به کار بگیرتش!( یعنی هر کسی در شهر خودش تیمی رو جمع کنه و زیر نظر تیم اصلی کار کنه!)
بعدم هر چند وقت یه بار میتونن در جلساتی که در تهران برگزار میشه شرکت کنن!!
با این روش بعد از n مدت که پروژه تونست سوددهی مالی داشته باشه و خیال همه رو از اون جهت راحت کرد میتونه شغل اصلی همه افراد گروه کار در این شرکت بزرگس باشه که در خیلی از شهرستانها نمایندگی داره و دفتر مرکزیش در تهران هست!! ان شاالله!!
این روش یکم مدیریتش سخته و ممکنه!!

----------


## nima.sh

پس من یه عذر خواهی به شما بدهکار شدم،اشتباه از من بود....
شرمنده....
با این نظرتون کاملا موافقم،خیلی عالیه...
ممنون....

----------


## yashar_sb_sb

> حالا مثلا از جنوب یه نفر هست ، از شما 2 نفر هست از ارومیه 1 نفر و از تهران مثلا N نفر!


از ارومیه یک نفر نیست.  :لبخند گشاده!:  بیشتره. ( شوخی بود به دل نگیرید )
به نظر من از همین حالا میشه گروه های کوچیک رو توی شهرها شروع کرد. ( یعنی هر شهر یه گروه کوچیک )

----------


## Yasersadegh

> پس من یه عذر خواهی به شما بدهکار شدم،اشتباه از من بود....
> شرمنده....
> با این نظرتون کاملا موافقم،خیلی عالیه...
> ممنون....


 دشمنتون شرمنده!!
خیلی ممنون از موافقتتون!!




> از ارومیه یک نفر نیست.  بیشتره. ( شوخی بود به دل نگیرید )
> به نظر من از همین حالا میشه گروه های کوچیک رو توی شهرها شروع کرد. ( یعنی هر شهر یه گروه کوچیک )


 دوست عزیز خیلی خوشحال شدم که شما هم از ارومیه هستید! امیدوارم بتونیم من و شما به کمک بقیه دوستان گروه خوبی رو در ارومیه داشته باشیم!!
ولی اول باید اول در یه گردهمایی در تهران گروهها و وظایفشون مشخص بشه بعد کار رو شروع کرد!!
حالا خیلی عجله نکن، کار زیاد داریم!! :چشمک: ( شوخی بود شما هم به دل نگیرید :لبخند گشاده!:  )
 :تشویق:  :تشویق: به امید موفقیت و تشکیل یه شرکت بزرگ و قدرتمند!! :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## yashar_sb_sb

> دوست عزیز خیلی خوشحال شدم که شما هم از ارومیه هستید! امیدوارم بتونیم من و شما به کمک بقیه دوستان گروه خوبی رو در ارومیه داشته باشیم!!
> ولی اول باید اول در یه گردهمایی در تهران گروهها و وظایفشون مشخص بشه بعد کار رو شروع کرد!!
> حالا خیلی عجله نکن، کار زیاد داریم!!( شوخی بود شما هم به دل نگیرید )
> به امید موفقیت و تشکیل یه شرکت بزرگ و قدرتمند!!


من هم خیلی خوشحال شدم که شما هم از ارومیه هستید. :چشمک: 
دیدار همشهری ها خیلی راحت تر از یه همایش سراسریه. به خاطر همین اگه امکانش باشه و صلاح بدونید من میگم که افراد هم شهری با هم یه جلسه داشته باشن تا برای همایش یه پیش زمینه ای بشه و اینطوری همایش هم پربار تر میشه.

----------


## ehsan7007

حالا یه سوال ؟ :
اگه یکی یه جایی بود و نتونست تیم جمع کنه چی؟

----------


## nima.sh

خب دوستان،خیلی خوشحالم که Yasersadegh و yashar_sb_sb عزیز همشهری هستند،پس دو نفر از ارومیه هستند...
امیدوارم از هر استان یه گروهک داشته باشیم...
اما در جواب آقا ehsan7007،پیشنهاد من اینه که اگر خدای ناکرده یکی از دوستان در یه استان تنها بود میتونه با یکی از استانهای همجوار ارتباط برقرار کنه،امیدوارم دوستان نظرات بهتری داشته باشند،حالا این هم نظر من بود....
به امید پیشرفت و موفقیت همه اعضا گروه

----------


## programerinfonet

> خب دوستان،خیلی خوشحالم که Yasersadegh و yashar_sb_sb عزیز همشهری هستند،پس دو نفر از ارومیه هستند...
> امیدوارم از هر استان یه گروهک داشته باشیم...
> اما در جواب آقا ehsan7007،پیشنهاد من اینه که اگر خدای ناکرده یکی از دوستان در یه استان تنها بود میتونه با یکی از استانهای همجوار ارتباط برقرار کنه،امیدوارم دوستان نظرات بهتری داشته باشند،حالا این هم نظر من بود....
> به امید پیشرفت و موفقیت همه اعضا گروه


بالاخره هر کس که برنامه نویسه یک یا دو تا رفیق برنامه نویس هم داره 
پس از دوستانتون هم دعوت به همکاری کنید
این طوری هم نفرات بیشتر در نتیجه بازدهی بهتره و هم اشتیاق افراد بیشتر میشه چرا که با افرادی هستند که بهشون نزدیکه
ولی خوب باز تقسیم بندی فکر کنم بر اساس مهارت صورت بگیره

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام

من یک سوال برام پیش اومده اونم اینه که الان قراره چه پروژه ای رو مورد بررسی قرار بدید یا اینکه بعدا میخواید در مورد فکر بکنید؟

با تشکر

----------


## nima.sh

سلامی دوباره به همه ی دوستان...
ممنون از علیرضا عزیز،حرف شما کاملا درسته،هر برنامه نویس حداقل یه دوست داره که بتونه باهاش کار کنه....
در پاسخ به مدبر محترم،فعلا هدف آشنایی دوستان با همدیگه،تا وقتی حضورا همدیگه رو ملاقات کنیم و در مورد پروژه بحث کنیم....
موفق باشید...

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

سلام مجدد، در مورد محل اقامت هم میشه یه کارایی کرد. فعلا تمام حرف ها و امور کم اهمیت رو در وبسایت این کنفرانس دنبال می کنیم و پس از آمادگی های لازم، کنفرانسی رو بصورت دوره ای جهت بررسی امور مهم برگزار می کنیم. موضوع محل اقامت دوستانی هم که از شهرستان تشریف میارن رو هم بررسی می کنم نتیجه اش رو میگم بهتون.

از طرف دیگه بهتره با گروه ها و شرکت های خصوصی دیگه هم صحبت بشه تا ببینیم آن ها هم به این تشکیلات می پیوندند یا خیر...

----------


## nima.sh

ALEX عزیز،نمیدونم چطور ازتون تشکر کنم....
من که بی صبرانه منتظرم...
به هر حال همه زحمات گردن شما افتاد،امیدوارم سرپرستی تیم هم(با اجاره همه دوستان) با شما باشه...
یه دنیا ممنون...
هر کمکی از دست من برمیاد من در خدمتم...
موفق باشید...

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

دوستان نظر بدهند در مورد اسم کنفرانس و یا خودشون پیشنهاد بدهند:




> *
> CompTech
> ComTech
> CompCon
> ComCon
> SoftCon
> ConWare
> TechCon
> Comptex
> ...


به نوشتار فارسی این ها نیز  توجه داشته باشید...

----------


## nima.sh

باز هم ممنون ALEX عزیز...
نظر من ComTex...

----------


## Boy_nn

ConWare
زیر 10 کاراکتر قبول نمی کنه برای همین این خط رو نوشتم

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

توضیح: Com یا Comp در اینجا مخفف واژه Computer هستش. به همین ترتیب Con مخفف Conference و عبارات Soft و Ware برای واژه Software و نیز عبارات Tech و Tex مخفف و اصطلاحی برای Technology در در نظر گرفته شده اند.

----------


## ehsan7007

چطوره یه نظر سنجی با گزینه های استاندارد راه بندازید؟

----------


## FastCode

ICompConf چطوره
I برای Iran؟
یا 
ISGroup 
برای Iran Software Group
البته من چک نکردم که register شدن یا نه

----------


## yashar_sb_sb

IrProConference

----------


## ehsan7007

persian developers group
PDG

----------


## nima.sh

سلامی دوباره....
دوستان اسم های قشنگی انتخاب کردند...
ممون از همگی،ولی متاسفانه اسم خاصی انتخاب نشد بین همین چند تا اسم که تا الان دوستان گذاشتند یکی انتخاب بشه بهتره تا زیاد این موضوع ادامه پیدا نکنه....
ممنون از همگی....

----------


## programerinfonet

دوستان High Tech که به معنای فناوری برتر می باشد چه طوره

----------


## programerinfonet

یا مثلأ مای سافت My Soft

----------


## ehsan7007

فک کنم مای سافت ثبت شده ، بهتره توش ایرانم داشته با شه و یه کم طولانی تر باشه که بشه به تختصار به کارش برد!

----------


## programerinfonet

دوست عزیز من آمار مای سافتو گرفتم ثبت نشده
فقط ی وبلاگ به نامش هست که اونم خودمم

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

ببینید، اسم باید معنای علوم کامپیوتر رو برسونه نه فقط نرم افزار. ثانیا بهتره کلمه "کنفرانس" رو هم مخففش رو داشته باشه. نداشت هم کلماتی مثل "گروه" یا "تیم" هم خوبند. هر چند الزامی نیست. اینجوری هم میشه:

*Persian Computers Science Conference : PECSCON : PECOSIC
Persian Programmers Conference : PEPCON : PPCON
Persian Developers Conference : PEDCON : PDCON*

----------


## ya30ien2

دوست عزیز من همیشه به این شعار که از ماست که بر ماست اعتقاد داشتم
میدونی چرا برای اینکه خود شما تاحالا چند بار رفتی واسه ویندوز پول بدی و اورجینال رو بگیری
نه این اورجینالی که داخل بازار ایران هستش اورجینال شرکتی
واقعا چند بار
واسه همین هستش که هیچ برنامه نویسی داخل ایران نمیتونه بطور رسمی کاری رو شروع کنه که بشه به پایان رسوندش
امیدوارم منظورم رو گرفته باشی
فرض کن شما شرکتی داری و 50 نفر برنامه نویس حرفه ای استخدام میکنی و برای هر برنامه نویس بطور متوسط 2 میلیون ماهانه حقوق میدی 
و چیزی حدود 1 سال تا 2 سال نوشتن یک ویندوز طول میکشه
حالا شما فقط همین حقوق رو حساب بکن 
مالات - هزینه جا- هزینه مایحتاج رو اصلا در نظر نگیر
حالا کل افرادی که داخل ایران بطور رسمی از شرکت خریداری بکنن 1میلیون نفر هر ویندوز صد هزار تومان حالا واقعا هزینه ها جمع میشه یا فقط ضرر این وسط هستش
کسی که میاد 2 سال هزینه میکنه توقع داره که حداقل 5 برابر پولش سود کنه پس بنابر این داخل ایران پول رو به کار دیگه ای میزنن تا براش بصرفه
مگر اینکه دولت ضرر رو بپذیره تا کشورمون رونق بگیره
تازه اینی هم که من گفتم 2 سال حالا اومدیم گیر زیاد داشت بیش از اینها طول کشید
برنامه نویس2 میلیون شاید برنامه نویس حرفه ای به این حقوق راضی نباشه
فروش ویندوز صد هزار تومان شاید برای بازار ایران گرون باشه و 1 میلیون تعداد فروش نداشته باشه
حالا کسی حاضر هست ریست چند میلیاردی کنه که شاید در سالهای آینده بتونه سود کنه
البته کل این صحبت ها نظر شخصی بنده هستش شاید هم من اشتباه میکنم

----------


## ehsan7007

من با این ها موافقم اما بهتره یه نظر سنجی راه بندازین :

Persian Programmers Conference : PEPCON : PPCON

Persian Developers Conference : PEDCON : PDCON

به جای Conference از Group هم میشه استفاده کرد ها!

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

نمیخوام حالت خصوصی به خودش بگیره.. میخوام یه حالت شراکت عمومی داشته باشه، در واقع حسی که این اسم به شنونده میده باید درست باشه.  :متفکر: 

ما در حال شکل دادن گروهی از افراد داوطلب هستیم که در صورت دارا بودن شرایط اولیه از هر جای ایران که باشند (یا در خارج از کشور با ملیت ایرانی)، می توانند به عضویت این گروه درآیند. این گروه در شروع کار بر روی صنعت نرم افزار که خودش فیلد هایی مثل برنامه نویسی، طراحی اینترفیس و ... رو شامل میشه، تمرکز داره ولی در آینده ممکنه فیلد های دیگری هم در اون بررسی بشه. یا میشه کلا تخصصی در این زمینه باقی بمونه و فیلد دیگری رو به اون اضافه نکنیم. این گروه وظیفه توسعه سریع صنعت نرم افزار کشور رو مطابق به آخرین استاندارد ها و تکنولوژی های روز دنیا، رو داره و اعضا هر فصل برای بررسی و به اشتراک گذاری اطلاعات و نتایج دور هم جمع می شوند و بحث های تخصصی به همراه مقالات در اون ارایه میشه. در بقیه ایام سال هم طبق برنامه ریزی های انجام شده قبلی پروژه هایی رو پیش می برند یا تحقیقات و آزمایشاتی رو انجام می دهند. همه جزئیات هم توسط دفتر این مرکز بررسی و تصمیم گیری میشه. این چطوره:

*Persia Computer Science Research Center : PCSRC*
؟!

----------


## ehsan7007

اقا اسمش مهم نیست که این همه بحٍث کنیم.

از نظر من همین عالیه ! فقط یه چیزی!
این رشته های دیگه رو هم زیر شاخه قرار میده! همین رو اگر بقیه هم موافقن انتخاب کنیم!

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

مهم که هست!! :دی شخصیت کاره!! اوکی، پس همین PCSRC انتخاب شد. اگر کسی مخالفه بگه.

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان همین خوبه...
دیگه بسته،اگه اینطوری پیش بریم به هیچ جا نمیرسیم....
همین Persia Computer Science Research Center : PCSRC عالیه....
همه موافقند....؟

----------


## nima.sh

> دوست عزیز من همیشه به این شعار که از ماست که بر ماست اعتقاد داشتم
> میدونی چرا برای اینکه خود شما تاحالا چند بار رفتی واسه ویندوز پول بدی و اورجینال رو بگیری
> نه این اورجینالی که داخل بازار ایران هستش اورجینال شرکتی
> واقعا چند بار
> واسه همین هستش که هیچ برنامه نویسی داخل ایران نمیتونه بطور رسمی کاری رو شروع کنه که بشه به پایان رسوندش
> امیدوارم منظورم رو گرفته باشی
> فرض کن شما شرکتی داری و 50 نفر برنامه نویس حرفه ای استخدام میکنی و برای هر برنامه نویس بطور متوسط 2 میلیون ماهانه حقوق میدی 
> و چیزی حدود 1 سال تا 2 سال نوشتن یک ویندوز طول میکشه
> حالا شما فقط همین حقوق رو حساب بکن 
> ...


 دوست عریز،ما این حرف ها رو تو پست های قبل زدیم...
ممنون از راهنماییتون...
ولی خواهشا یه خورده امید داشته باشید....
آخه چرا ایران...؟این همه کشور،میدیم به کمپانی های اروپایی.....
موفق باشید....

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون ALEX عزیز....
حالا step بعدی چیه....؟
چی کار باید بکنیم....؟

----------


## ehsan7007

آره اقا ، همه موافقند ، دلیلی برای مخالفت نداره!
بریم مرحله ی بعد!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

نیما و الکس جون Next رو بزنید.

----------


## nima.sh

خب به نظر من شرایط و ضوابط کاریه،که باید مشخص بشه...
بالاخره همه میدونند که کار تیمی یه سری شرایط خاص رو داره که باید مشخص بشه....

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

مرحله بعد ثبت دامنه است ( کسی خود شیرینی نکنه جلو جلو ثبت کنه، شده HiJack می کنم ولی پول زور به کسی نمی دم!!!!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  )، COM و NET و ORG و IR اش فکر کنم بس باشه و تو پنل خودم ثبت می کنم. هاست اش هم میاد رو سرور های خودمون. قدم بعدیش وبسایت هست. این وبسایت باید یکسری ویژگی ها و امکانات برای عضو گیری و ارتباط میان اعضا داشته باشه. همچنین باید از همون طریق آموزش های مقدماتی ارایه بشه و برنامه ریزی ها صورت بگیره و اخبار هم اعلام بشه. کلا روند اصلی کار از همونجا پیگیری خواهد شد. یک مقداری این مرحله وقت میگیره، یک مقدار هم مرحله بعدش که هماهنگی ها و آموزش های مقدماتی در مورد نحوه کار و شرایط و ضوابط کنفرانس هاست. بعد از اون یک هماهنگی کوچیک جهت برگزاری همایش با سازمان های مربوطه داریم و آماده سازی مکان کنفرانس. اولین جلسه در صورت پیشرفت مناسب کار در این مرحله صورت میگیره.

در موازات این عملیات باید افراد بیشتری رو آشنا کنیم با مسئله و تعداد اعضا رو کمی بالا ببریم، ضمن اینکه هر یک از این اعضا باید از همین حالا خودشون رو برای حضور در کنفرانس و ایراد مطالب و نکات و یا بیان نظارتشان آماده کنند.

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون ALEX عزیز
فقط زمان کنفزانس رو دو هفته مونده اعلام کنید،تا برای اون روز همه آماده باشند و کسی برنامه ای نداشته باشه....
به نظر من شرایط و ضوابط کاری رو قبل از کنفرانس اعلام کنید تا دوستانی که با این شرایط موافق نیستن،بهتر تصمیم بگیرند...

----------


## magic69

اوففف 23 صفحه رو خوندم!!!(البته بعضیا رو تند تند خوندم :) ) 
ایده جالبیه.ایشالا که به نتیجه برسه .
من 2 ساله که سی شارپ کار میکنم.تجربه ای در حد نوشتن چند تا برنامه حسابداری و فاکتور و این چیزا دارم.همزمان رباتیک هم کار میکنم و یه تیم 4 نفری داریم که تو مسابقات مختلف شرکت میکنیم(لیگ شبیه سازی فوتبال دوبعدی)
اینارو گفتم که یکم با من آشنا بشین و ببینین مناسب این گروه هستم یا نه.چون بعضی از دوستان خیلی سوابق بالایی دارن.


یه سوال دارم اینه که آیا باید تمام تمرکز برنامه نویسیمون رو روی این پروژه بزاریم؟منظورم این هست که یعنی رو هیچ کار دیگه ای وقت نمیشه کار کرد؟؟اگه نشه خب خیلی ریسکه دیگه!!
درضمن من هم مثه آقا نیما واسه شهر رشت هستم.

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

ببینید من طبق تجربیاتی که از حضور افراد در نت و انجمن ها دارم، یکسری شرایط فرعی رو وضع می کنیم که شاید در نظر گروه های خاصی از افراد جالب نباشه ولی بعدا به تاثیر قضیه پی خواهند برد. البته استثنا هایی قایل خواهیم شد و نیز امکام حضور همه گروه ها رو در سطوح و لایه های مختلف مرکز فراهم خواهیم کرد. نمونه این شرایط، شرایط سنی هستش و یا تحصیلات آکادمیک. ما امکان حضور تمام افراد در هر سنی رو که شرایط اصلی (شرایطی که صرفا به تخصص مربوط هستند) رو داشته باشند می پذیریم ولی ممکن هستش این افراد رو در لایه های بخصوصی بکار بگیریم و وارد یکسری لایه های اصلی تر نکنیم. باز هم بستگی به خود آن شخص و سطح فکری و تخصصی اش داره. و این ها در مصاحبه های عضویت بررسی خواهند شد. البته مصاحبه مربوط به لایه های تخصصی هستش و عضویت در لایه های عمومی طرح کاملا آزاد می باشد.

ممکن است دوستان ابهاماتی رو در حرف هایی که می زنم مشاهده کنند که حق هم دارند چون طرح فعلا در ذهن من شکل گرفته و داره تکامل پیدا می کنه. بنابراین بهتره منتظر طرح تکمیلی و شرایط وضع شده که بصورت عمومی در وبسایت این مرکز منتشر خواهد شد بمانید تا با شرایط و ضوابط و ساختار این طرح بیشتر آشنا بشید.

----------


## mir555

من از قزوین آماده هستم

----------


## Yasersadegh

سلام خدمت همه سروران عزیز
شرمنده که من دوباره دارم این بحث رو باز میکنیم ولی...



> دوستان همین خوبه...
> دیگه بسته،اگه اینطوری پیش بریم به هیچ جا نمیرسیم....
> همین Persia Computer Science Research Center : PCSRC عالیه....
> همه موافقند....؟


نه! چرا؟ باتوجه به این پست



> ببینید، اسم باید معنای علوم کامپیوتر رو برسونه  نه فقط نرم افزار. ثانیا بهتره کلمه "کنفرانس" رو هم مخففش رو داشته باشه.  نداشت هم کلماتی مثل "گروه" یا "تیم" هم خوبند. هر چند الزامی نیست.  اینجوری هم میشه:
> 
> *Persian Computers Science Conference : PECSCON : PECOSIC
> Persian Programmers Conference : PEPCON : PPCON
> Persian Developers Conference : PEDCON : PDCON*





> نمیخوام حالت خصوصی به خودش بگیره.. میخوام یه حالت شراکت  عمومی داشته باشه، در واقع حسی که این اسم به شنونده میده باید درست باشه.  
> 
> ما در حال شکل دادن گروهی از افراد داوطلب هستیم که در صورت  دارا بودن شرایط اولیه از هر جای ایران که باشند (یا در خارج از کشور با  ملیت ایرانی)، می توانند به عضویت این گروه درآیند. این گروه در شروع کار  بر روی صنعت نرم افزار که خودش فیلد هایی مثل برنامه نویسی، طراحی اینترفیس  و ... رو شامل میشه، تمرکز داره ولی در آینده ممکنه فیلد های دیگری هم در  اون بررسی بشه. یا میشه کلا تخصصی در این زمینه باقی بمونه و فیلد دیگری رو  به اون اضافه نکنیم. این گروه وظیفه توسعه سریع صنعت نرم افزار کشور رو  مطابق به آخرین استاندارد ها و تکنولوژی های روز دنیا، رو داره و اعضا هر  فصل برای بررسی و به اشتراک گذاری اطلاعات و نتایج دور هم جمع می شوند و  بحث های تخصصی به همراه مقالات در اون ارایه میشه. در بقیه ایام سال هم طبق  برنامه ریزی های انجام شده قبلی پروژه هایی رو پیش می برند یا تحقیقات و  آزمایشاتی رو انجام می دهند. همه جزئیات هم توسط دفتر این مرکز بررسی و  تصمیم گیری میشه. این چطوره:
> 
> *Persia Computer Science Research Center : PCSRC*
> ؟!


که فرمودند خصوصی نشه نظر من اینه که اگه کلمه علوم مهندسی جایگزین علوم کامپیوتر بشه بهتره که میشه 
مرکز تحقیقات علوم مهندسی و نرم افزار ایران
Engineering Research Center & Softwares of Iran
که مخخفش هم میشه  ERC&SI  یا  ERCSI

اگر دوستان موافق نیستند 
پیشنهاد دومم اینه که حداقل تویه اسمی که تایید کردید کلمه Persian رو حذف کنید و Iran یا Iranian  رو جایگزین کنید!!
Computer Science Research Center of Iran
اینها فقط نظر بودند!!




> مرحله بعد ثبت دامنه است ( کسی خود شیرینی نکنه جلو جلو ثبت کنه، شده HiJack می کنم ولی پول زور به کسی نمی دم!!!!!!  )، COM و NET و ORG و IR اش فکر کنم بس باشه و تو پنل خودم ثبت می کنم. هاست اش هم میاد رو سرور های خودمون. قدم بعدیش وبسایت هست. این وبسایت باید یکسری ویژگی ها و امکانات برای عضو گیری و ارتباط میان اعضا داشته باشه. همچنین باید از همون طریق آموزش های مقدماتی ارایه بشه و برنامه ریزی ها صورت بگیره و اخبار هم اعلام بشه. کلا روند اصلی کار از همونجا پیگیری خواهد شد. یک مقداری این مرحله وقت میگیره، یک مقدار هم مرحله بعدش که هماهنگی ها و آموزش های مقدماتی در مورد نحوه کار و شرایط و ضوابط کنفرانس هاست. بعد از اون یک هماهنگی کوچیک جهت برگزاری همایش با سازمان های مربوطه داریم و آماده سازی مکان کنفرانس. اولین جلسه در صورت پیشرفت مناسب کار در این مرحله صورت میگیره.
> 
> در موازات این عملیات باید افراد بیشتری رو آشنا کنیم با مسئله و تعداد اعضا رو کمی بالا ببریم، ضمن اینکه هر یک از این اعضا باید از همین حالا خودشون رو برای حضور در کنفرانس و ایراد مطالب و نکات و یا بیان نظارتشان آماده کنند.


ضمنا الکس جان با این نظر و طرز فکرت موافقم!!

به امید روزی که مردم دنیا نغمه این تیم را بخاطر بسپارند!! :تشویق:

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

روی اسمش حالا بیشتر فکر خواهم کرد. ولی در مورد کلمه Persia یا Iran باید بگم استفاده از Persia حالت رسمی تر و سنگین تری داره و تاثیر بهتری روی افکار جهانی می گذاره.

----------


## mosi98

خیلی خوبه منم هستم.  :تشویق:

----------


## somaiebagheri

سلام.من هنوز برنامه نویس مبتدی هستم ولی دوست ندارم خیلی بدبینانه به ماجرانگاه کنم،چراهمیشه بایدچشم امیدمون فقط وفقط به شرکت های بزرگ یا xیا... باشه ،بالاخره یه راه حلی هست ،شاید کارسخت باشه اما بن بست که نیست!!!

----------


## alias136790

سلام دوستان عزیز
من با این کار موافقم ، فقط اینکه این کار باید جنبه حقیقی به خودش بگیره. هویت حقیقی افراد مشخص باشه، گروه ها شکل بگیره، افراد متخصص مدیریت گروه ها رو به عهده بگیرن. قوانین  و اساسنامه بنا گذاشته بشه. و در آخر این سازمان توسط یک هیئت اداره بشه.

----------


## Farshid007

اگه کمکی هم از دست من بر اومد با کمال افتخار حاضرم کمک کنم :چشمک:

----------


## magic69

منم هستم ولی نظر قطعیمو وقتی پروژه تعریف شد میدم.چون میترسم نتونم خیلی زیاد وقت بزارم بعد شرمنده بشم!

----------


## armsoftpc

سلام
خوب مثل اینکه جمع همه جمعه، من پیش بینی می کنم به احتمال 99 درصد این گروه تشکیل نمیشه، چرا؟ چون پول می خواد، اکثر ایرانی هم که بدون پول کار نمی کنند، پس نتیجه می گیریم که گروه بی گروه.
البته من از این که گروه تشکیل بشه واقعا خوشحال میشم و حتی حاضرم که عضو اون نیز بشم، اما خط بالا که توضیح دادم واقعیت است.

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

> سلام
> خوب مثل اینکه جمع همه جمعه، من پیش بینی می کنم به احتمال 99 درصد این گروه تشکیل نمیشه، چرا؟ چون پول می خواد، اکثر ایرانی هم که بدون پول کار نمی کنند، پس نتیجه می گیریم که گروه بی گروه.
> البته من از این که گروه تشکیل بشه واقعا خوشحال میشم و حتی حاضرم که عضو اون نیز بشم، اما خط بالا که توضیح دادم واقعیت است.


در مورد این تو پست های اولم نوشتم، شرایط عضویت هم تا کسی قبول نکنه حضور نخواهد داشت و یکی از این شرایط اینه که فرد باید از لحاظ مالی خود کفا و تامین باشه و پروژه ها رو بدون اهداف اولیه مالی انجام بده ولی در نهایت امر دستمزد و سود خوبی عاید همه افراد تیم میشه. از طرف دیگه بحث گروه بندی و انجام پروژه یک بحث فرعی هستش. بحث اصلی تغییر دیدگاه ها و تبادل علوم و اطلاعات و نیز حرکت بر اساس یک الگوی از پیش تعیین شده برای اعضا هست. در این مورد تمامی هزینه ها رو ما قبول کرده ایم و تنها کاری که اعضا انجام می دهند حضور و بحث و تبادل نظر در این کنفرانس هاست. به هر حال تا ساختار های ذهنی تغییر نکنه و افراد علاقه مند با شرایط موجود کنار نیایند و به فکر آینده نباشند، کاری از پیش نخواهیم برد؛ همانطور که در پست های اولیه عرض کرده بودم. ما اینجا زیر ساخت و امکانات لازم برای افرادی که می خواهند از چرخه عادی زندگی خود و جامعه خارج شوند و تحولی را ایجاد کرده و آینده صنعت IT کشور را رقم بزنند، فراهم می کنیم نه چیز دیگر.

----------


## armsoftpc

دوست عزیز به دلیل زیاد بودن تعداد پست ها، من پست شما رو نخونده بود، فقط همون 2 صفحه ی اول رو خوندم.
اما این چیزی که شما می گید، تقریبا یک رویا است، *لینوکس فارسی قاصدک* که در طی این چند روز منتشر شده و از وب گردی 20:30 هم معرفیش کردند،* دولت* ازش *حمایت* کرده که این چنین شده و گرنه بدون یک حامی مالی قوی و یک مکان خوب این کار شدنی نیست، حالا از من گفتن بود. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

> دوست عزیز به دلیل زیاد بودن تعداد پست ها، من پست شما رو نخونده بود، فقط همون 2 صفحه ی اول رو خوندم.
> اما این چیزی که شما می گید، تقریبا یک رویا است، *لینوکس فارسی قاصدک* که در طی این چند روز منتشر شده و از وب گردی 20:30 هم معرفیش کردند،* دولت* ازش *حمایت* کرده که این چنین شده و گرنه بدون یک حامی مالی قوی و یک مکان خوب این کار شدنی نیست، حالا از من گفتن بود.


همه چیز از یک رویا شروع میشه... هرچند این چیزی که الآن داریم با بچه ها پیگیری می کنیم امر دست نیافتنی و پیچیده ای نیست و فقط یکم تغییر در منش افراد می خواهد که تنبلی ها و عدم مسئولیت پذیری گذشته شون رو کنار بگذارند و طبق مدل مدیریت در شرکت های آمریکایی که بنده اعمال خواهم کرد میتونن به خوبی پیش بروند. توجه داشته باشید که ما اینجا کسی رو مجبور به انجام کاری نکرده ایم و این خود دوستان هستند که خواستار این تغییرات و این برنامه هستند.

در مورد سیستم عاملی هم که شرکت قاصدک ارایه کرده نکاتی هست که باعث میشه شخصا اون رو به تمسخر گرفته و نسبت به اون بی اعتماد باشم:

1. این یک سیستم عامل ایرانی نیست!! صرفا یک فارسی سازی *نسبی* از لینوکس با هسته Debian هست. من Screenshot ها و امکانات آن را دیده ام و تنها چیزی که می توان در مورد آن گفت این است که برخی از قسمت های این نسخه فارسی سازی شده و بسیاری نیز (مخصوصا در نرم افزار های جانبی) به همان حالت انگلیسی خود باقی هستند. در GUI این نسخه تغییراتی ایجاد شده تا یک Desktop سفارشی داشته باشد که این Desktop نیز از صفر نگارش نشده و توسعه یافته هسته های دیگر همچون KDE است (چون نصب نکردم دقیقا نمیتونم بگم از چی توسعه داده شده، ولی چون در روند پروژه اطلاع داشتم از کار میدونم قضیه توسعه و فارسی سازی بوده). لینوکس یک قابلیت ساده و قابل دسترس برای تمامی کاربران دارد که می توانند نسخه مورد نظر خود را نصب کرده، نرم افزار های کاربردی مورد نظرشان را اضافه کنند و حتی برخی امکانات را توسط Package ها به سیستم عامل اضافه کرده یا تغییر دهند و در نهایت بصورت یک ISO از نتیجه کار خروجی بگیرند و توزیع سفارشی خود را ساخته و در بازار بصورت رایگان یا پولی منتشر کنند (تحت لایسنس GNU). حالا این ها آمده اند همه این کار ها رو بعلاوه یکسری تغییرات جزیی در ظاهر دسکتاپ بصورت توزیع سفارشی درآورده و اسم سیستم عامل ملی (!!!) را بر آن نهاده اند. این یک شوخی بسیار مضحک است!! آن هم بعد از این همه سال کار بر روی این پروژه!! من و یکی از دوستان زمانی نسخه فارسی شده Parsix رو ارایه کرده بودیم و در اینترفیس آن هم تغییرات خوبی ایجاد کردیم که کل این پروسه با پاره وقت هایی که برای آن صرف می کردیم از یکی دو ماه تجاوز نکرد!

2. پروژه ای که دولت (حالا دولت هر جایی) از آن پشتیبانی کند مخصوصا چیزی مثل سیستم عامل که بحث های سیاسی و امنیتی خاص خودش رو داره، اینقدر جای شک و تردید داره که به راحتی طرفش نروم! شبکه های جاسوسی هر روز گسترش می یابند و این یک واقعیت است که تمام اطلاعات کاربران به راحتی در اختیار سازمان های اطلاعاتی است. به شبکه هایی همچون Facebook و Twitter و یا سیستم عامل Windows و نیز شبکه های ملی نگاهی بیندازید!! همه این ها در حال جمع آوری اطلاعات از شما هستند! حداقل در آمریکا تمامی ایمیل ها، IM ها و صفحات مرور شده توسط سرور های قدرتمند ذخیره و واکاوی شده و اطلاعات مهم از آن ها استخراج می شوند و پس از چند لایه فیلتر شدن توسط انسان بررسی می شوند و در صورت نیاز اقدامات مقتضی علیه فرد مضنون اعمال می گردد. من ترجیح می دهم از سیستم عامل لینوکس و از نسخه های مادر آن استفاده کنم تا از یک سیستم عامل دستکاری شده توسط این نهاد ها.

موارد دیگری هم هست که میشه بررسی کرد که می گذریم از آن ها...

----------


## nima.sh

سلام به همه اعضا تیم....
ALEX عزیز به خدا نمدونم چطور باید تشکر کنم....؟
ای کاش همه ی آقایون بالا مثل شما بودند،خیلی به فکر هستید،امیدوارم به رهبر خوب برای تیم باشید(با شناختی که من از شما دارم شک ندارم)....
به خدا قصد چرب زبونی رو ندارم،ولی از یه حرفتون خیلی خوشم اومد...



> بحث اصلی تغییر دیدگاه ها و تبادل علوم و اطلاعات و نیز حرکت بر اساس یک الگوی از پیش تعیین شده برای اعضا هست. در این مورد تمامی هزینه ها رو ما قبول کرده ایم و تنها کاری که اعضا انجام می دهند حضور و بحث و تبادل نظر در این کنفرانس هاست. به هر حال تا ساختار های ذهنی تغییر نکنه و افراد علاقه مند با شرایط موجود کنار نیایند و به فکر آینده نباشند، کاری از پیش نخواهیم برد؛ همانطور که در پست های اولیه عرض کرده بودم. ما اینجا زیر ساخت و امکانات لازم برای افرادی که می خواهند از چرخه عادی زندگی خود و جامعه خارج شوند و تحولی را ایجاد کرده و آینده صنعت IT کشور را رقم بزنند، فراهم می کنیم نه چیز دیگر.


به خدا اگه همه این طور فکر میکردند الان ایران حرف اول رو در دنیا میزد....
نظر من بر اینه که با این تیم میتونیم پرورش برنامه نویس بدیم،به طوری که در همه نرم افزارها خودکفا باشیم....
بازهم تشکر میکنم،امیدوارم  همیشه و در همه جا در سلامت وکامیابی باشید....
یه پیشنهاد دوستانه به armsoftpc عزیز،انقدر ناامید نباش....
هیچ کاری نشد نداره،بهت قول میدم....
به امید موفقیت همه اعضا....

----------


## masoud_z_65

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
من 2سال سی شارپ کار میکنم و خیلی حرفه ای نیستم
در ضمن الان بیشتر وقتم پره
یعنی شاید یک روز در میان  و اونهم فقظ 4 ساعت وقت داشته باشم یعنی هفته ای 15 ساعت وقت آزاد 
به نظرتون میتونم با این شرایط با گروه همکاری کتم؟

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
> من 2سال سی شارپ کار میکنم و خیلی حرفه ای نیستم
> در ضمن الان بیشتر وقتم پره
> یعنی شاید یک روز در میان  و اونهم فقظ 4 ساعت وقت داشته باشم یعنی هفته ای 15 ساعت وقت آزاد 
> به نظرتون میتونم با این شرایط با گروه همکاری کتم؟


سلام دوست عزیز....
خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتی این تاپیک رو مطلعه کردی...
از نظر من خودت باید تصمیم بگیری،میتونی با تیم همکاری کنی یا نه،شرایط رو که ALEX عزیز اعلام میکنه مطالعه کن،بعدا تصمیم بگیر...
موفق و پیروز باشی....

----------


## Yasersadegh

سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید عزیز
دوستان بالاخره کی زمان گردهمایی حضوری رو مشخص میکنید!!؟
راستی تاریخ افتتاح الکامپ مشخص شده!؟
(این پست جهت بالا اومدن تاپیک زده شده است! :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## masoud_z_65

دوستان من شدیدا علاقمند به کارتون شدم:
لطفا مسیر کاریتون رو مشخص کنید.

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

تو پست های قبلی عرض کردم خدمتتون که در حال آماده سازی پیش نیاز های کار هستیم. زمان اولین کنفرانس (و نه گردهمایی) احتمالا تا دو سه سه ماه دیگه زده میشه. قبل از اون باید وبسایت راه اندازی بشه، قوانین و شرایط کار دقیقا مشخص و برنامه ریزی بشه و یکسری مطالب آموزشی در مورد این گروه و کنفرانس ها به اعضا ارایه بشود تا با نحوه کار آشنا گردند.

----------


## nima.sh

سلام به همگی...
به احتمال زیاد الکامپ آذر ماه برگزار میشه...
امیدوارم وب سایت هرچه زودتر راه اندازی بشه....
ممنون از ALEX عزیز و همه دوستان....
موفق و پیروز باشید....

----------


## nima.sh

سلامی دوباره به همه ی دوستان....
خوشحال میشم نظرات دوستان رو بشنوم در مورد این تاپیک...
هم تاپیک بالا می یاد،هم دوستان بیشتری به جمع ما می پیوندند...
منتظر نظرات همه دوستان هستم...
موفق و پیروز باشید...

----------


## ehsan7007

کارت عضویت هم بدید!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Yasersadegh

سلام مجدد خدمت همه دوستان عزیز و همکاران آینده
به دلیل بالا اومدن تاپیک گفتم من هم یه نظری بدم!! :لبخند گشاده!: 
به نظر من اگه بعد از کنفرانس بتونیم یه شرکت سهامی خاص ثبت کنیم و تحت نام شرکت کار کنیم بهتره، و هر یک از اعضاء یا بهتر بگم شرکاء ابتدای کار یه سهم شراکت بذارند که به عنوان سرمایه اولیه شرکت بشه کارها رو اداره کرد. بعد هم اینطوری فعالیت در شهرستانها تحت نام شرکت رسمی تر میشه! :متفکر: 
بازم میگم این نظر منه!!
لطفا دوستان با نظراتشون ما رو در بالا آوردن تاپیک یاری کنند!!! :چشمک:

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

> سلام مجدد خدمت همه دوستان عزیز و همکاران آینده
> به دلیل بالا اومدن تاپیک گفتم من هم یه نظری بدم!!
> به نظر من اگه بعد از کنفرانس بتونیم یه شرکت سهامی خاص ثبت کنیم و تحت نام شرکت کار کنیم بهتره، و هر یک از اعضاء یا بهتر بگم شرکاء ابتدای کار یه سهم شراکت بذارند که به عنوان سرمایه اولیه شرکت بشه کارها رو اداره کرد. بعد هم اینطوری فعالیت در شهرستانها تحت نام شرکت رسمی تر میشه!
> بازم میگم این نظر منه!!
> لطفا دوستان با نظراتشون ما رو در بالا آوردن تاپیک یاری کنند!!!


موافق نیستم! اگر قرار باشه کار بصورت عمومی باشه و Open Source هم کار کنیم در کنارش، با چنین تز هایی تمام اهداف اولیه مون رو فراموش خواهیم کرد و تن به خواسته های شخصی مون میدیم. هدف اولیه این تیم و این مرکز ارتقا سطح دانش و تخصص در سطح کشور هستش؛ نه اهداف مالی و نه اهداف شخصی.

----------


## yashar_sb_sb

به نظر من باید بیشتر یه کار تحقیقاتی باشه که یه نو آوری هایی رو ارائه بده.
یعنی دنبال یه چیزای جدیدی باشیم که با اومدنشون دنیای کامپیوتر و دیجیتال رو متحول کنن.
البته این فقط یه نظره.

----------


## Boy_nn

سلام به همگی دوستان
خسته نباشید
ممنون از اینکه این همه انرژی برای این بحث گذاشتید
امیدوارم که همین روند و خیلی بیشتر رو در شروع و ادامه کار داشته باشید
چند تا از دوستان صحبت از منابع مالی کرده بودند و اینکه حق عضویت از کسانی که در این پروژه  مایل به همکاری هستند بگیریم
این جوری ممکنه دوستانی که سطح برنامه نویسی خوبی دارند ولی به هر دلیلی مایل به مشارکت مالی نباشند رو از دست بدیم 
یه پیشنهاد داشتم  به نظر من اگه از دوستانی که مایل به مشارکت مالی هستند می تونند این کارو انجام بدند و عده  ای هم در سطح  طراحی ، مدیریت ، آموزش به سایرین و کد نویسی و .........
یعنی یکی ممکنه فقط کمک مالی کنه و  یکی هم فقط به بحث آموزش بپردازه  و عده ای هم کد نویسی ویا روابط عمومی  و سایر کار های و یا در چندین بخش همکاری کنند
بعد با تدوین یه قانون که مورد تایید اکثریت باشه(اعضای فعال) ، بر اساس قانون تصویب شده می توان برای برای هر کدام از دوستان سهمی بنا بر زحمتی که برای پروژه کشیدند مشخص کرد و این جوری میشه از تمام پتانسیل های موجود استفاده کرد در ضمن نباید فقط از دید برنامه نویسی به این مبحث نگاه کرد یکی ممکنه چیز زیادی از  برنامه نویس  ندونه ولی قابلیت های دیگه داشته باشه مثلا" روابط عمومی و مدیریت منابع انسانی و ..............
حرف من اینه باید پروژه رو جوری شروع کرد که از تمام پتانسیل های موجود به بهترین شکل ممکن استفاده کرد نه اینکه با سطحی نگری باعث بشیم که یه سری از نیروهای توانا و بدرد بخور از دست بدیم

----------


## nima.sh

سلام به همه ی دوستان برنامه نویس....
دوستان خیلی زحمت کشیدن این همه نظر دادن حدود 255 پست شده،خیلی عالیه که اکثر دوستان اومدن نظر دادن...
پس خواهش میکنم باز هم نظر بدین تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن،اون دسته از دوستانی که تجربه بالایی دارن خواهشا کم لطفی نکنند...
ممنون از همگی....

----------


## ehsan7007

نیما جان ، نظر ها داده شده ، وقت عمله! ( :لبخند گشاده!: )
اونهایی هم که نظر ندادند ، بایکی از این 255 تا موافقن!

----------


## nima.sh

درسته احسان جان...
ولی نمیخوام این تاپیک بی نتیجه بمونه،تا ALEX عزیز کارها رو پیگیری میکنه،حداقل این تاپیک به خاطره ها نره...
گفتم دوباره دوستان نظر بدن تا این تاپیک بالا بیاد....

----------


## ehsan7007

چطوره از یک پروژه کوچیک شروع کنید؟
یه برنامه که هر کسی تو تالار یه چیزی بهش اضافه کنه!
از این آموزش بهتر؟

----------


## nima.sh

من مشکلی ندارم،فقط کدوم از ذوستان موافقند...؟
چه بروژه ای...؟

----------


## ehsan7007

همین طوری گفتم ، برای فعلا که بی کاریم!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
هر پروژه ای !
هر کس هرچی بلد بود بهش اضافه کنه و در اختیار دیگران بزاره!
اخره کار یه برنامه ی بزرگ و مستند بدست میاد!

البته فقط یه نظره!

----------


## nima.sh

خب خیلی عالیه...
حالا چطور فراخوان بدیم...؟
یه تاپیک دیگه...؟
بقیه دوستان نگاه میکنند،این صفحه رو...؟
یا باید به بقیه پیام خصوصی بدیم...

----------


## ehsan7007

یه تایپیک دیگه ، البته همینطوری که نمی شه!
تازه اول باید ببینیم بقیه دوستان چی میگن!

----------


## nima.sh

خب،الان مشکل ما اینه دقیق نمیدونیم چند نفریم...
تعداد خیلی مهمه...
به نظر من....

----------


## ehsan7007

چطوره کلی باشه؟!
هرکی میاد تو تالار بهش دسترسی داشته باشه!
فکر می کنم بیشتر از صد نفر (!) شرکت کنن!

----------


## nima.sh

آره،فکر خوبیه....
حالا موضوع چی باشه...؟

----------


## nima.sh

من میگم یه پروژه تجاری باشه...
هم ساده و هم کاربردی....
البته یه نظره...

----------


## ehsan7007

گفتم که ، هر چی!
شایدم در چند قسمت !

 خلاصه هر کسی یه چیزی بهش اضافه کنه دیگه!

من که میگم خودمون نبریم و بدوزیم ، صبر کنیم تا بقیه هم نظر بدن.

----------


## nima.sh

آره،خوبه،پس موسس تاپیک شما باشید...
اگه افتخار بدید... :تشویق:

----------


## alias136790

نمیدونم بحث به کجا رسیده و تا الان چند نفر میخوان همکاری کنن؟ 
خبری شد ما رو بی اطلاع نذارین.
من پیشنهاد یه پروژه رو میدم هم تجاری هست هم کاربردی ولی قبلش باید یه سری تحقیقاتی انجام بشه.
دیدین تو خارج یه مغازه هایی هست که یه سکه توشون میندازی و میتونی ازش نوشیدنی بخری.نیازی هم به فروشنده نیست.البته این برنامه هم کار سخت افزاری داره هم نرم افزاری 
تا نظر دوستان چی باشه.

----------


## vaheeed

این پست هم فقط واسه کسایی هست که مثل من 2 روز هر چی سایت رو زدم بالا نیومد و این پست رو یه جورایی شانسی دیدم ، تا پست بالا بیادو بچه ها ببینند . من که خیلی مبتدی هستم و نمیتونم کمکی کنم البته واسه برنامه نویسی ولی واسه الگوریتم میشه گفت اگه ترشی نخورم شاید فرجی بشه!!!! :چشمک:  من علوم کامپیوتر خوندم تو ایران کلا باید بگم چقدر برنامه نویسی بلدم!!!!! در حالی که اساس تمام برنامه های اصولی با الگوریتم های قوی هست که ما هم کلا الگوریتم میخونیم !!!!

----------


## nima.sh

سلامی دوباره به همه دوستان....
8 روز از آخرین پست میگذره،من این تاپیک رو یک ماه ایجاد کردم به امید اینکه یه جوابی بگیرم ولی متاسفانه تا الان که به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدیم،البته نه به هیچی هیچی،قرار بود دوستان همکاری کنند ولی متاسفانه 1 ماه نشده دیگه تموم شد،امیدوارم دوستان بازهم یه نگاهی به این تاپیک بندازن و بگن که آخرین کاری که از دستمون برمیاد چیه....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
ممنون از همه دوستانی که .....................

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

سلام، صرفا جهت آپدیت عرض کنم حرف بنده هنوز پابرجاست و لابلای کارهام دارم پیگیری می کنم این قضیه رو هم. امیدوارم به زودی شاهد استارت این قضیه باشیم. ارادتمند

----------


## nima.sh

سلامی دوباره به همه ی دوستان....
نزدیک به دو ماه از ثبت این تاپیک میگذره،ولی واقعا هیچ چیز مشخص نشده.....
نمیدونم دیگه باید چیکار کنم......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه دوستان نظری دارند،خیلی خوشحال میشم بشنوم،اگرنه بهتره این تاپیک حذف بشه تا اگه کسی خواست یه فعالیتی بکنه،چشمش به این تاپیک نیفته و نا امید نشه....
به هر حال من هنوز هم پای حرف هام هستم،اگه کسی خواست همکاری بکنه خیلی خوشحال میشم....
ممنون از همگی دوستان....
و همچنین از مدیرانی که حمایتکردند....
موفق و پیروز باشید....

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

یکم دیگه صبر کنید همه چیز مشخص میشه! پابرجام هنوز!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## arefba

من تازه به این جمع اضافه شدم 
میخوام اینو بگم که به خاطر اینترنتی بودن قضیه خیلی ها  بودن در چنین گروهی رو نمی خواهند  چون ممکنه چندین نفر این وسط بیشترین تلاش رو بکنند و بعد چند نفر دیگه سوئ استفاده 
پیشنهاد من اینه 
که اول گروهی رو تشکیل بدیم 
برای اون مدیر تعیین کنیم 
و بعد یه همایش کوچیک توی یکی از شهر ها ترتیب بدیم (هزینه اش هم دونگی به پای اعزای گروه)
بعد اون نوبت یه ایده توپ گه به رای گذاشته شه  بین اعضای گروه (هرچه تعداد بیشتر بهتر)
راه اندازی یه استارتاپ توپ (با صد نفر سرمایه دار خورد و همون صد نفر برنامه نویس اون استارتاپ ) 
حالا فکر کنید که به کجا ها میتونه برسه 
- میتونه یه ایده ی خوب برای طراحی  سایت باشه (حتی اونایی که از وب سر در نمیارن این وسط چیزی یاد می گیرن و سهام دار ایده میشن ) و در نهایت حداقل سایت  بتونه رتبه 2 هزار و یا سه هزار دنیا بشه که تا 20 میلیون تو ماه هم درامد میتونه داشته باشه
- میتونه تکمیل و کار بر روی یه قضیه مثل پردازش تصویر باشه 
- و ... 
همین سایت پونیشا رو می بینید 
یادمه استاد کرامتی می گفت یه عده از بچه های همین کلاس های مجتمع آموزشی برنامه نویس این رو نوشتن 
میخوام بهتون بگم میشه اگه میخواید 
با یه روند اصولی 
و یه برنامه ریزی به نحوی که حق هیچکسی پایمال نشه و همه چی طبق قانون پیش بره

----------


## programerinfonet

بابا ناسلامتی قرار بود همه یک بار جمع شن یک جا ...
چی شد پس 
موضوع چیه ؟
چند نفریم ؟
اینا مهم تر از همه است . البته درحال حاضر . ما باید مشخص شیم چند نفریم بعد بریم سراغ موضوع و این حرفا

----------


## maythammsp2000

دوستان به جاي اين حرفا فكر عمل باشي.دو صد گفته چون نيم كردار نيست.بياييد با كمك هم گروهي تشكيل بديم.

علم اگر در ثريا هم باشد مرداني از سرزمين پارس بدان دست ميابند. پيامبر اكرم (ص)

----------


## programerinfonet

به نظر من یک تایپک جدید ایجاد کنید 
تحت عنوان پروژه ی open source 
تا یک مدت زمان مشخص مثلأ 10 روز هر کس خواست به جمع بپیونده بعدش دیگه بریم سراغ کار
من فکر کنم 2ماهی باشه که همین طوری الافیم

----------


## arefba

اگه میخواین من یه سایتی براش درست کنم و آدرسش رو توی یه تاپیک میزاریم اونایی که میخوان میان تو سایت ثبت نام می کنند

----------


## maythammsp2000

من با نطر arefba موافقم.اونايي كه مي خوان و مي تونن به هر نحو كمك بكنن به تفكيك كاربريشون ثبت نام كنن.به نظرتون چطوره؟

----------


## programerinfonet

دقیقأ بهترین کار ممکن رو می کنه این دوستمون
یک سایت بالا بیاریم اونجا ادامه ی کار رو میریم

----------


## nima.sh

از نظرات همه دوستان ممنون،فقط یه خواهش کوچیک از ≡ ALEX ≡ عزیز....
میشه خودتون رو کامل برای ما معرفی کنید و بفرمایید که در چه زمینه ای فعالیت دارید،در شرکت یا ارگان خاصی مشغول هستید.....؟
خدای ناکرده قصد جسارت ندارم،فقط یه خورده کنجکاو شدم....
به هر حال من خیلی خوشحال میشم این گروه راه بیفته....
بعد این همه تلاش با یه دانشگاه صحبت کردم و Ok دادن،البته دانشجوهای اونجا برنامه نویس های زیاد بزرگی(به جز چند نفر) نیستند ولی از هیچ بهتره.....
ممنون از همه دوستانی که به فکر هستند....

----------


## programerinfonet

این دوستمون که قول طراحی یک سایت جهت پیشبرد پروژه رو داده بود چی کار کرد پس ؟
ما به یک نقطه ی مشترک جهت جمع شدن و بحث و تبادل نظر داریم
یک جا که همیشه فعال باشه
نه اینجا

----------


## MAHDI.MALVERDI

من و چند تا دوستام همچین طرحی داشتیم به چندتا جا رفتیم گفتن این کارا از شما برنمیاد و از این جور حرف ها اگه می خواین همچین کاری رو شروع کنید من پایه ام اما باید فکر یه پشتیبان هم باشین

----------


## zarifcomputer

سلام به نیمای عزیز
خیلی خوشحالم که بین این همه آدم که فقط حرف های منفی زدند یکی مثل شما پیدا شده که هنوز هم امیدواره و داره ادامه میده.
حدود 14 صفحه این تاپیک را کلمه به کلمه خوندم . خیلی کنجکاو شدم ببینم آخرش چی میشه
شما از ابتدای شهریور ماه بحث را شروع کردین و الان که آبان ماه داره به آخر خودش نزدیک میشه تعدادی از اعضاء آماده به فعالیت را شناسایی کردید
آقای الکس هم که یه وعده هایی دادند . امیدوارم که بالاخره به وعده هاشون عمل کنند
وقتی صفحه های اول را میخوندم با نظرات منفی بیشتر موافق بودم ولی هرچه بیشتر خوندم نظرم عوض شد
یاد یه خاطره ای افتادم که تعدادی آدم منفی باف برای خودم بوجود آوردند
تو یه شرکتی کار میکردم و مدیربخش ما به من یه کاری سپرد که در زمان خودش کار نویی بود . وقتی شروع به انجام دادنش کردم همکارام مدام منو دلسرد میکردن و هی میگفتن که این کار تو به هیچ دردی نمیخوره . خلاصه اینکه من به حرفشون گوش ندادم و به کارم ادامه دادم . البته مدیرم هم ازم حمایت کرد. آخرش این شد که در پایان اون کار با موفقیت انجام شد و خیلی از همون هایی که منفی بافی میکردن در انتها قسمت هایی از کار را به عهده گرفتند . 
من از سال 81 به صورت تجربی برنامه نویسی را با دلفی شروع کردم و بعد ها به هر نرم افزاری که تونستم سرک کشیدم . 
سی شارپ دات نت و اس کیو ال هم بلدم . چند بار هم وب سایت طراحی کردم . وکلی هم نرم افزار با دلفی نوشتم . البته خودم فکر میکنم که خیلی چیز ها هست که باید یاد بگیرم 
یه ایده توپ هم دارم که اگه مایل بودید دربارش حرف بزنیم . این ایده میتونه برای شروع کار گروه خیلی خوب باشه . ایده در مورد راه اندازی یک بازی اینترنتی هست . سناریو بازی را 1 سال قبل نوشتم و منتظر یک فرصت بودم تا شروع به اجراش کنم ولی به دلایلی که قبلا هم در این تاپیک توسط دیگران مطرح شد موفق نشدم . و مهمترین دلیلش این بود که یک دست صدا نداره ( چیزی که بارها شما بهش اشاره کردید) جزئیات طرحم را برای هر کسی که توضیح دادم خیلی خوشش آمد و براش جذابیت داشت و تا مدتها سراغش را ازم میگرفتند که چی شد؟ 
خلاصه این که میتونید روی کمک من هم حساب کنید . من هم میتونم تو کد نویسی کمک کنم . هم تو تحلیل طرح و سناریو و هم در زمینه دیتابیس
اینم ایمیل منه:
zarifcomputer@yahoo.com

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام به نیمای عزیز
> خیلی خوشحالم که بین این همه آدم که فقط حرف های منفی زدند یکی مثل شما پیدا شده که هنوز هم امیدواره و داره ادامه میده.
> حدود 14 صفحه این تاپیک را کلمه به کلمه خوندم . خیلی کنجکاو شدم ببینم آخرش چی میشه
> شما از ابتدای شهریور ماه بحث را شروع کردین و الان که آبان ماه داره به آخر خودش نزدیک میشه تعدادی از اعضاء آماده به فعالیت را شناسایی کردید
> آقای الکس هم که یه وعده هایی دادند . امیدوارم که بالاخره به وعده هاشون عمل کنند
> وقتی صفحه های اول را میخوندم با نظرات منفی بیشتر موافق بودم ولی هرچه بیشتر خوندم نظرم عوض شد
> یاد یه خاطره ای افتادم که تعدادی آدم منفی باف برای خودم بوجود آوردند
> تو یه شرکتی کار میکردم و مدیربخش ما به من یه کاری سپرد که در زمان خودش کار نویی بود . وقتی شروع به انجام دادنش کردم همکارام مدام منو دلسرد میکردن و هی میگفتن که این کار تو به هیچ دردی نمیخوره . خلاصه اینکه من به حرفشون گوش ندادم و به کارم ادامه دادم . البته مدیرم هم ازم حمایت کرد. آخرش این شد که در پایان اون کار با موفقیت انجام شد و خیلی از همون هایی که منفی بافی میکردن در انتها قسمت هایی از کار را به عهده گرفتند . 
> من از سال 81 به صورت تجربی برنامه نویسی را با دلفی شروع کردم و بعد ها به هر نرم افزاری که تونستم سرک کشیدم . 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز...
ممنون....
همونطور که خودت گفتی یه دست صدا نداره،من هیچ وقت دلسرد نمیشم،ولی خودت بگو دیگه چه راهی مونده که انجام ندادم....؟
تمام پست هارو که خوندی،مشکل اصلی آشنایی بچه ها با هم دیگه،مکان مناسب و (شرمنده که این رو میگم) اعتماده.....
تو پست های قبلی که مشاهده کردی یوزری به نام tanavar_ayat  اومده بود،من که اصلا نمیشناختمش،به همین خاطره که میگم بین دوستان باید اعتماد وجود داشته باشه...
خب،به هر حال من باز هم منتظرم،امیدوارم به یه نتیجه کلی برسیم،از ALEX عزیز هم میخوام که همه رو در جریان کار قرار بدند تا اگه کاری از دست بقیه دوستان برمیاد انجام بشه....
به امید سرافرازی وطن....

----------


## masoud_z_65

بچه ها همه این حرفا زمانی عملی میشه که اولین آشنایی بیرون از نت گذاشته بشه
به نظر من از تهران شروع کنیم و اولین قرار رو بزارید اونجا معلوم میشه که کیا پایه هستن
قرار هم جمعه باشه که کسی بهونه نیاره من سر کار بودم
بعد به مرور بچه های شهرستان هم میتونید ایده بگیرن و قرار بزارن و بعد هر شهرستانی که فعالیتشو شروع کرد توسط یک نفر(سرگروه) به تهران لینک میشه و فعالیت ها با هم مچ میشن و هماهنگیا انجام میشه
البته اینکار یه پروسه زمانبر هستش و صبر و تحمل و هدف و انگیزه میخواد و نباید بچه ها وسط کار ول کنند و برن.....

----------


## zarifcomputer

> سلام دوست عزیز...
> ممنون....
> همونطور که خودت گفتی یه دست صدا نداره،من هیچ وقت دلسرد نمیشم،ولی خودت بگو دیگه چه راهی مونده که انجام ندادم....؟
> تمام پست هارو که خوندی،مشکل اصلی آشنایی بچه ها با هم دیگه،مکان مناسب و (شرمنده که این رو میگم) اعتماده.....
> تو پست های قبلی که مشاهده کردی یوزری به نام tanavar_ayat  اومده بود،من که اصلا نمیشناختمش،به همین خاطره که میگم بین دوستان باید اعتماد وجود داشته باشه...
> خب،به هر حال من باز هم منتظرم،امیدوارم به یه نتیجه کلی برسیم،از ALEX عزیز هم میخوام که همه رو در جریان کار قرار بدند تا اگه کاری از دست بقیه دوستان برمیاد انجام بشه....
> به امید سرافرازی وطن....


سلام
حق با شماست . مشکلات اصلی همین هایی بود که شما فرمودید . البته من فکر میکنم مهمترینش همون اعتماد است و بعدش هم مسائل مالی . آشنایی و مکان مناسب اهمیت کمتری داره 
به نظر من داشتن یک رهبر خوب میتونه بین بچه ها هماهنگی ایجاد کنه و باعث پیشرفت کار و هدف بشه . البته بقیه بچه ها باید به این رهبر اعتماد کنند و ازش حرف شنوی داشته باشند . به نظر من رهبر باید اول توانایی فنی قابل قبولی داشته باشه و دوم هم کاریزما داشته باشه . از روابط عمومی خوبی هم بهرمند باشه تا بتونه به خوبی با افراد ارتباط برقرار کنه

متاسفانه ما ایرانی ها کمتر خومونو نیازمند یاد گیری میدونیم و فکر میکنیم انسان کاملی هستیم و دنبال رفع نقایص خودمون نیستیم. 

درمورد شروع کار هم فکر میکنم دیگه دارید زمان را از دست میدید. چون پرسیدید که "چه راهی مونده که انجام ندادم....؟" نظرمو میگم

از یکی شنیدم که از بزرگی نقل میکرد : برای راه انداختن قطار اولین قطعات ریل را بچین و قطار را راه بیانداز و بعد همینطور که قطار آهسته آهسته حرکت میکنه تو هم قسمت های جلوی قطار را ریل گذاری کن . این یک مثال بود برای اینکه بفهمیم که تا کار را شروع نکنیم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته . باید با همین تعداد 7 - 8 نفر کار را با یک پروژه ساده شروع میکردید . حتما در آینده تعداد زیادی از گروه شما استقبال میکردند و حتما حامی مالی هم پیدا میشد. ولی چون تا اینجا نزدیک به 70 روز است که اعضا فقط حرفهای منفی و مثبت زدند و عملا هیچ کاری انجام ندادند شاید خیلی از موافقین هم دلسرد شده باشند. 
در مورد آلکس عزیز هم باید عرض کنم که حضور فیزیکی در یک کنفرانس خیلی خوبه ولی فکر میکنم هر چیزی که باعث بشه اعضاء به زحمت بیافتند ممکنه خوب نباشه . تصور کنید مسافرت برای اعضاء هم هزینه داره و هم ممکنه در راه سفر با این جاده های نا امن خطرناک هم باشه . 
ما در عصری زندگی میکنیم که مردم متمایل به انجام بیشتر کارهاشون از طریق اینترنت هستند . چون تقریبا ارزانترین و ساده ترین راه بشمار میاد . پس بهتره از همین بستر برای برقراری ارتباط استفاده بشه (البته برای شروع ) برگزاری جلسات را میتونید در آینده به صورت پیشرفته تری هم انجام بدید. مثل کنفرانس های ویدئویی آنلاین با یاهو مسنجر یا اسکایپ یا خیلی از نرم افزار های دیگه ای که برای همین کار وجود داره.

اینکه "*تغییر دیگران کاریست غیر ممکن*" از بدیهیات است و "*باید برای تغییر از خودمون شروع کنیم*" یک اصل است . 

در پیشنهاد ها دیدم که دوستان گفته بودند برای هدفمون باید یک سایت راه اندازی کنیم تا اعضاء بیان و حرف ها و کارهاشونو انوجا با هم در میون بذارن . خیلی خوبه ولی چرا تا حالا انجام نشده . اجازه بدید ملزومات این کار را عرض کنم (البته حتما همه دوستان بهتر از بنده این چیز ها را بلدند)

1- انتخاب اسم برای تیم (که البته انتخاب شده و به تصویب اکثریت هم رسیده)
2- چک برای ثبت دامنه که فکر میکنم این کار هم انجام شده
3- خرید دامنه و هاست اولیه با حداقل امکانات : برای این کار حدودا به 150 هزار تومن پول نیاز داریم و یک نفر که این کار را انجام بده (خرید هر دامنه حدودا 10 الی 20 هزار تومن و مابقی هم برای هاست)
اگر تا اینجا فراهم کردن 150 هزار تومن کار سختی نیست باید تا الان دامنه ثبت شده بود و هاست هم خریداری شده بود و توسط همین تیم 8 نفره یک سایت معمولی برای شروع کار راه اندازی میشد . نمیدونم مشکل کجاست که تا حالا نشده؟
4- بعد از راه اندازی هم باید یک نفر که معتمد همه هست مدیر سایت بشه . کسی که با رای اعضا انتخاب بشه . این اولین قدم برای جلب اعتماد هست . البته ببخشید که اینو میگم . ما ایرانی ها شیفته القاب هستیم . اگه یه جا قرار باشه خودمونو معرفی کنیم با پیشوند تحصیلی خودمونو معرفی میکنیم مثلا دکتر فلانی هستم یا مهندس فلانی هستم و از این دست... . باید بدونیم که این یک عادت زشت است . هر کس هر چقدر درس خونده برای کسب کمالات خودش بوده و درست نیست به دیگران فخر فروشی کنه . درخت هرچه پربار تر سربزیر تره. مثلا کسی که مدیر سایت میشه معنیش این نیست که نسبت به دیگران برتری خاصی داره . این فقط یعنی مسئولیت پذیرفته تا به دیگران برای پیشبرد اهداف گروه کمک کنه . 
5- بعد از انتخاب مدیر سایت و مشخص شدن مسئولیت ایشان اعضاء رزومه هاشونو به سایت ارسال میکنند و یک صفحه هم برای جذب اعضاء جدید در سایت قرار میدیم تا اگه کسی خواست به گروه اضافه بشه راه براش ساده باشه. نباید دور خودمون حصار درست کنیم. باید همه بتونند با هم براحتی تبادل نظر کنند . در کمال ادب و احترام با هم بحث کنند و ....
باید به اعضاء جدید برای آموزش کمک بشه و افراد قویتر متواضعانه دست افراد ضعیفتر را بگیرند و بالا بکشند.
6- برای راه اندازی کنفرانس های آنلاین فعلا میتونید از یاهو مسنجر در تارخ و زمانهای از پیش اعلام شده این کار را انجام بدید. من نمونه این کار را دیدم . انجمن فیزیکدانان جوان ایران هم یک انجمن اینترنتی است که کنفرانس آنلاین اعضاء خودشونو هر هفته به همین روش اجرا میکنند . برای این کار رهبر باید آدرس ایمیل یاهو تمام اعضاء را داشته باشه و یک روز را در هفته با انتخاب اعضاء برای برگزاری کنفرانس هماهنگ کنه و در تاریخ مقرر و سر ساعت همه اعضاء آنلاین بشوند و شروع به بحث کنند . (البته باید قوانینی هم برای این کنفرانس ها وجود داشته باشه که در حین اجرا هرج و مرج و بی نظمی اتفاق نیافته)

بقیه را هم دوستان دیگر خودشون استاد هستند و میتوند نظر بدهند .

----------


## masoud_z_65

برای شروع مثلا خود آقا نیما یه تاریخ رو اعلام کنه با مکان(ترجیحا وسط شهر که بازم کسی بهونه نیاره برا هم خوب باشه) و اگه اون روز کاربر عزیز ZarifComputer هم بتونه بیاد بعد از اشنایی بچه ها برای اولین اقدام ایشون پروزشون رو شرح بدن

----------


## zarifcomputer

> برای شروع مثلا خود آقا نیما یه تاریخ رو اعلام کنه با مکان(ترجیحا وسط شهر که بازم کسی بهونه نیاره برا هم خوب باشه) و اگه اون روز کاربر عزیز ZarifComputer هم بتونه بیاد بعد از اشنایی بچه ها برای اولین اقدام ایشون پروزشون رو شرح بدن


سلام مسعود جان
آقا نیما ساکن رشت هستند . به عرایض بنده در پست قبلی توجه کنید

----------


## masoud_z_65

> سلام مسعود جان
> آقا نیما ساکن رشت هستند . به عرایض بنده در پست قبلی توجه کنید


پست شمارو خوندم...اون نظر من بود که حضوری بهتره اما این طور که شما هم گفتید میشه خب....نظر اکثر بچه ها اگه این باشه منم موافقم....مهم اینه که استارت کار زده بشه

----------


## zarifcomputer

> Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù...Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø·ÙØ± Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ú¯ÙØªÛØ¯ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø®Ø¨....ÙØ¸Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ....ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø±Øª Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø²Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù


Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¬ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ§ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¹Ø¶Ø§Ø¡ ÙØ¹ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÛÙ Ø§Ø²Ø´ÙÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ ØªØ§ ÙÙÛÙ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ­Ø¯ÙØ¯ ÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙØ¯. ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ø¹Ø¶Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙØªÙ Ø§Ø²Ø´ÙÙ Ø®Ø¨Ø±Û ÙÛØ³Øª ÛØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ù ÛØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙØ´ ÙÙ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø§ÙÚ©Û ÛÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ .
Ø´Ø§Ø¹Ø± ÙÛÚ¯Ù :
Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø¢ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø®Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙÛØ³Øª
ÛØ§
Ø¯Ù ØµØ¯ Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÚÙÙ ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ³Øª

----------


## maythammsp2000

Ø³ÙØ§Ù/ÙÙ Ø¨ÚÙ Ø´ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ.Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÚ¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù ÙÙÙÙ ÙØ±ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙÚÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù.ØªØ±Ø®Ø¯Ø§ ÙØ±ÙÙØª ØªØ´ÙÙÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø± ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯.ÙÙÙÙÙ

maythammsp2000@gmail.com
09187898676
Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙØ§Ù ØªÙØ§Ø³ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ.ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± ÙØ³ØªÙ

----------


## viv.ninga

ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ÙÛØ³ØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ± Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¹ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¨Ø¯Û ÙØ± Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÛÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## programerinfonet

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù :
ÙÙØ§Ù Ø·ÙØ± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø±ÛØª ÙØ³Øª ÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ (ØªØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù) Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙÙØªØ®Ø¨ ÙÙÙÙØ¬Ø§ 
ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø­ÙÙ Û Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø´ÛÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ ÚÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ØªÙØ±Ø§ÙÛ : Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯ÙØªØ±Û Ø´Ø±Ú©ØªÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÛ ÙØªÛ Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ²Ø§Ø­ÙØ´ Ø¨Ø´ÛÙ " Ø§ÙÚ©Ø³ Ø¬Ø§Ù " Ø´ÙØ§

----------


## S_VB.max

Ø¯Ø±Ø®Øª Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§Ø³ØªØ Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§ØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø¬ÙÚ¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø§Ø³Øª
ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø±Ú©Øª Ø§ÙÙÙØ§Ø¨Û Ø­ÙØ§ÛØª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## MAHDI.MALVERDI

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Û Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙØ±Ú©Ø² Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ«Ù Ø§ØµÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù ÚÙÙ Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§Ø· Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ØµÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³ÙØ¯ ØªØ§ ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù
Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø±Û ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨Û Ø®Ø¨Ø± ÙØ°Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙÙØ³Øª Ø§ÛÙÛÙÙ
mahdi.malverdi@gmail.com

----------


## samadblaj

> ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù 
> ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØªÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ¶ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÚÙÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÚÙÙ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙÙØ± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø· Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±ÛÙ ØªÙØ§Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø³ÙØ¦ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù 
> Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ 
> Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ Ø±Ù ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ 
> Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¯ÛØ± ØªØ¹ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ 
> Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÛÙ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ú©ÙÚÛÚ© ØªÙÛ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ± ÙØ§ ØªØ±ØªÛØ¨ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ (ÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø´ ÙÙ Ø¯ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§Û Ø§Ø¹Ø²Ø§Û Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ)
> Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ¨Øª ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ¯Ù ØªÙÙ¾ Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Û Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø´Ù Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§Ø¹Ø¶Ø§Û Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ (ÙØ±ÚÙ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¨ÙØªØ±)
> Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Û ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø±ØªØ§Ù¾ ØªÙÙ¾ (Ø¨Ø§ ØµØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø³Ø±ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ Ù ÙÙÙÙ ØµØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø±ØªØ§Ù¾ ) 
> Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ù 
> ...



Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙØª ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ø§Ù...
ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ±Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙÛØª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Ø´ 200 ØªÙÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ³Øª...
Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² 60 ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¹Û Ø§ÛØ¯Ù Ù Ù¾ÛÙØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù.
Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø³Ø§ÛØª

----------


## zarifcomputer

> Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙØª ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ø§Ù...
> ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ±Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙÛØª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Ø´ *200 ØªÙÙÙ* ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ³Øª...
> Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² 60 ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¹Û Ø§ÛØ¯Ù Ù Ù¾ÛÙØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù.
> Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø³Ø§ÛØª


*ÚÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ !!!!*

----------


## â¡ ALEX â¡

> Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙÙÙÙØÙÙØ· ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÚÛÚ© Ø§Ø² â¡ ALEX â¡ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
> ÙÛØ´Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ§ ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÚÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø§Û ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ØØ¯Ø± Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÛØ§ Ø§Ø±Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛ ÙØ´ØºÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÛØ¯.....Ø
> Ø®Ø¯Ø§Û ÙØ§Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØµØ¯ Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±Øª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÙÙØ· ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙØ¬Ú©Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù....
> Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø­Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ´Ø­Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÛÙØªÙ....
> Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÙ ØªÙØ§Ø´ Ø¨Ø§ ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù ØµØ­Ø¨Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ok Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØØ§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ø¬ÙÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û(Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø² ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ±) ÙÛØ³ØªÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ Ø§Ø² ÙÛÚ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù.....
> ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÚ©Ø± ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯....


ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¶Ø§Û ÙØ¨ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø®Û ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø²ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ§ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú¯ÛØ±Ù. Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø´ÙØ§ Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù: Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Ø ÙØªØ®ØµØµ Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ù ÙØªØ®ØµØµ Ø§ÙÙÛØª. Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙÛ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù (ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ²Ø ÙÛÙÙÚ©Ø³Ø ÙÚ©ÛÙØªØ§Ø´Ø ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÛÙØ ÙØ¨) Ù ØªÙØ§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. Cisco Ù Microsoft Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø³Ø§Ù Hacking & Cracking Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙØ°Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÛØ§ ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨ÛØ§Øª Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ù. Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Game Ù ÙÛØ² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø¢Ù Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙÛÙÙ ÙÙØ´ ÙØµÙÙØ¹Û Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø±ÙØ¨Ø§ØªÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù. Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¹Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙØ³ØªÙ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³ÙÛÙ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø­ÙØ²Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙÛ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù. Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø°ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª ÙØ±ÙØ´ Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ§Ø¨Û Ù ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ù ÙÙÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ø§Øª Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø´Ú©Ù ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©ÙÚ©Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯. Ø¯ÙØ³Øª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² ØªØ®ØµØµÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø³Ø¨ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ù Ø´Ø®ØµØ§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±Ø¶Ø§ Ú©ÙÙØ¯.

-------------------------------

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ 15 ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ù Ú¯ÙØªÚ¯Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø±Û Ø¹Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¬ÙÛ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ú¯Û ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û Ù ÙØ±ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¹Ø±ØµÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯. ÙØ°Ø§ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÛØ³Øª. ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù. ØªØ§Ø®ÛØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ±Û ÙØ§Û Ø±ÙØ²ÙØ±Ù ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø§ØºÙ Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø²ÙØ¯Ú¯Û Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯. Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û Ø³ÙÚ¯ÛÙÛ Ø²ÛØ± Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÙØ¶ÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ. Ú©ÙÛ ØµØ¨ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø±ÙØ² Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯.

Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¯ØªÙÙØ¯

----------


## samadblaj

> *ÚÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ !!!!*


Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÛØ²Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³ÙÛÙØ§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ (Ø³Ù Ø±ÙØ² ÙØªÙØ§ÙÛ) Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ± ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÙÙØ§ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø²Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯...

----------


## S_VB.max

Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ­ØµÙÙØ§Øª Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ«Ù WPF Ù Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ù ... ØµÙØ§Ø­ ÙÛØ³Øª

----------


## nima.sh

Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÚ¯Û Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÛØ¯....
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛØ´ÙØÙÙØ· Ù ÙÙØ· Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û(Ø­ØªÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û 1 Ø¨Ø§Ø±)ØØ¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª ÙØ§Û Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØªÛ(yahoo,Skype,...)ÙÙØ· ÙÛÙÙÙÙ ÙØ¹ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛÙ ØªØ§Ø±ÛØ®ØØªØ§Ø±ÛØ® Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ø´Ø¯Ù 19 Ø§ÙÛ 22 Ø¢Ø°Ø± ÙØ§Ù(ÙÙØ¨Ø¹)ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø±ÙØ²ÙØ§Û ÛÚ©Ø´ÙØ¨ÙØØ¯ÙØ´ÙØ¨ÙØØ³Ù Ø´ÙØ¨Ù Ù ÚÙØ§Ø±Ø´ÙØ¨ÙØÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ²ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÙØ± Ø±ÙØ²Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙØÙÙØ· ÙÛÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙØØ§ÛÙÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ ØªÙ Ø¬ÙØ¹ ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØØ¨Ù ÙÙÙ ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø®ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙØÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙÙØªÙ ÙÙÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛØ²ÙÙØÙØ±Ú©Ø³ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ØªØ´Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù....
ÙÙ ÙØ´ØªØ§ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± Ø§ÙÙ Ø±ÙØ² ÙØ³ØªÙ....
Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾...
ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÛØ±ÙØ² Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯....

----------


## nima.sh

ÙØ­Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¦ÙÛ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§ÙØ§....

----------


## zarifcomputer

> Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÛØ²Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³ÙÛÙØ§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ (Ø³Ù Ø±ÙØ² ÙØªÙØ§ÙÛ) Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ± ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÙÙØ§ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø²Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯...


ÙØµØ¯ Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±Øª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ . ÙÙØ· Ø®ÛÙÛ ØªØ¹Ø¬Ø¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ 200 ØªÙÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ . Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙ Ø³Ø± Ø²Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ ÚÛØ²ÙØ§ Ø´Ø¯Ù . ÙØ·ÙØ¦Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø´ ÙÛ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ù . ÙÙØ· ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù 200 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ÙÙ Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¬ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . ÙØ«Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù !!!

----------


## zarifcomputer

> Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ­ØµÙÙØ§Øª Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ«Ù WPF Ù Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ù ... ØµÙØ§Ø­ ÙÛØ³Øª


 ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ . ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ Ø¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û ÛØ§ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û ÛØ§ ÛÙ ÙØ¬ÙÙØ¹Ù Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ø¬ÙÛÛ Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬ÙØ± ÚÛØ²Ø§ ÛØ§ ÙÙÛÙ Ø·Ø±Ø­ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø±ÛØª ÙÙØ§Ú© Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø§ÛØ´Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù ØªØ± Ø¨Ø´Ù.

----------


## S_VB.max

> Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛØ´ÙØÙÙØ· Ù ÙÙØ· Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û(Ø­ØªÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û 1 Ø¨Ø§Ø±)


Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÛÚ© Ø§ÙØ¬ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û Open Source Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ¬Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯
ÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø¶ÛÙ Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙÛØ§ÛÛ Ø§Ø² ØªÚ©ÙÛÚ© ÙØ§Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ

----------


## samadblaj

> ÙØµØ¯ Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±Øª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ . ÙÙØ· Ø®ÛÙÛ ØªØ¹Ø¬Ø¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ 200 ØªÙÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ . Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙ Ø³Ø± Ø²Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ ÚÛØ²ÙØ§ Ø´Ø¯Ù . ÙØ·ÙØ¦Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø´ ÙÛ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ù . ÙÙØ· ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù 200 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ÙÙ Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¬ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . ÙØ«Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù !!!


ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÙÙ Ø Ù¾ÙÙ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ø§ÛÙÙ ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§Ø¹ Ø§ÙØªØµØ§Ø¯Û.
Ø¨ÙÛØª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø³ÙÛÙØ§Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÛØ²Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.

----------


## masoud_z_65

ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ
Zayyani.masoud@gmail.com
09358538789

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø²Ø­ÙØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©Ø´ÛØ¯

Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø®Øª ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø³ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ ÙØ±ÚÛ Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û ØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯Û ÙØ§Û Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ

----------


## zarifcomputer

> Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÛÚ© Ø§ÙØ¬ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û Open Source Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ¬Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯
> ÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø¶ÛÙ Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙÛØ§ÛÛ Ø§Ø² ØªÚ©ÙÛÚ© ÙØ§Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ


Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù . Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ø§ Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÛØ¨Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ .

Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û 1 Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙ Ø³Ø®Øª Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ³Øª. ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¬ÙØ³Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯ . ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø²ÙØ¯Ú¯Û ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ ØªØµÙØ± Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ø§Ø² ØªØ±Ø§ÙÛÚ© ÙØ§Û ÙØ­Ø´ØªÙØ§Ú© ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ 
ØªØµÙÛØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ±Ø§ÙÛÚ© Ø³ÙÚ¯ÛÙ ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 7 ØµØ¨Ø­ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ØªØ§ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 9 Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ±ÙØ± ØªØ§ 10:30 Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ú©Ø§Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 16 Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ØªØ§ Ú¯Ø§ÙÛ Ø§ÙÙØ§Øª ØªØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 22 Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . Ø®ØµÙØµØ§ Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨Øª ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø®ÛØ§Ø¨Ø§Ù ÙØ§Û ÙÙØªÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙÙØ¯ . Ø³Ø§Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ¬Ø¨ÙØ± Ø´Ø¯ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 6 ØµØ¨Ø­ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛÙ Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙ ØªØ§ 9 ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´ÛÙ . ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ§Û ÙØ§ÙØ¹Û Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙØ´Ú©Ù ØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØ³Øª . Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¢ÙÙØ§ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±Ù + Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±  + Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ . ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ§Û ÙØ§ÙØ¹Û Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø± Ø·Ø±ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÚÛØ² ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø®ÙØ´ ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ .
Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÛØ³Øª ÛÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯
http://www.tehrantraffic.com/trafficmap/map.asp

Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û Open Source ÛØ§ ØªÛÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ«Ù SVN Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¯Ø§ÙÛÙ . Ø³Ø§ÛØª Source Forge Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² SVN Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û ØªÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù . ÙÙØ· Ú©Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¹Ø¶Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø´ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± SVN Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ØªØ§Ù ÙØµØ¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ . (ÙÙ ÛÙ PDF ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² SVN ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª ØªÙ Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨Ú¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ Ø§ÛÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÙ) Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ ÙØ«Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¨Ø±ÙÙØ¯ . Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ø³Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ØªØ®ØµØµÛ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù Ø´ØºÙØ´ ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . ÙØ²ÙÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ´ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª ØµÙØ§ÛØ¹ Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÙØ¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÙØ¯

----------


## S_VB.max

Ø¨Ø§ SVNÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ù ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª Ø®Ø§ØµÛ ÙÛØ§Ø² ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØµØ¨ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© ÛÙØ²Ø± Ù Ù¾Ø³ÙØ±Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´ÛÙ

Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÛÚ© Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø§Ø³Øª ÚÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ­ØµÙÙØ§Øª Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ«Ù WPF Ù Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ù ... ØµÙØ§Ø­ ÙÛØ³Øª

----------


## nima.sh

> Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù . Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ø§ Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÛØ¨Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ .
> 
> Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û 1 Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙ Ø³Ø®Øª Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ³Øª. ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¬ÙØ³Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯ . ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø²ÙØ¯Ú¯Û ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ ØªØµÙØ± Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ø§Ø² ØªØ±Ø§ÙÛÚ© ÙØ§Û ÙØ­Ø´ØªÙØ§Ú© ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ 
> ØªØµÙÛØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ±Ø§ÙÛÚ© Ø³ÙÚ¯ÛÙ ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 7 ØµØ¨Ø­ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ØªØ§ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 9 Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ±ÙØ± ØªØ§ 10:30 Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ú©Ø§Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 16 Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ØªØ§ Ú¯Ø§ÙÛ Ø§ÙÙØ§Øª ØªØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 22 Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . Ø®ØµÙØµØ§ Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨Øª ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø®ÛØ§Ø¨Ø§Ù ÙØ§Û ÙÙØªÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙÙØ¯ . Ø³Ø§Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ¬Ø¨ÙØ± Ø´Ø¯ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 6 ØµØ¨Ø­ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛÙ Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙ ØªØ§ 9 ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´ÛÙ . ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ§Û ÙØ§ÙØ¹Û Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙØ´Ú©Ù ØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØ³Øª . Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¢ÙÙØ§ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±Ù + Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±  + Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ . ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ§Û ÙØ§ÙØ¹Û Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø± Ø·Ø±ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÚÛØ² ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø®ÙØ´ ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ .
> Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÛØ³Øª ÛÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯
> http://www.tehrantraffic.com/trafficmap/map.asp


 ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙÛØ§ÙØØ¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ ØªØ±Ø§ÙÛÚ© ÙØ­Ø´ØªÙØ§Ú©Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÙÙÛ ÙØªØ±Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØØ§Ú¯Ù Ø³Ø®ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØÙÙØ· 1Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù.....Ø
ÙØ§ Ø­Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙØØ¨ÙØªØ± ÙÛØªÙÙÛÙ ØªØµÙÛÙ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛÙ...
ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± Ù¾ÛØ§Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ.....
ÙÙÙÙ ÙØ³Ø±Ø¨ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯....

----------


## nima.sh

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²ØØ®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ¯ØØ­Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙØØµØ­Ø¨Øª Ú©ÙÛÙØØ¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙØ± Ú©Ø³ ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ØªÛÙ ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù....
ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙØ§Ø± Ø±ÙØ² ÚÙ Ø±ÙØ²Û ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ ØªØ´Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±ÛØ¯....Ø
ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÚ©Ø´ÙØ¨Ù 19Ø¢Ø°Ø± ØªØ§ ÚÙØ§Ø±Ø´ÙØ¨Ù 22Ø¢Ø°Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù....
ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§ØªØªÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ...
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯....

----------


## RASAM

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛÚ ÚØ´ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨ÛØ§Øª ÙØ§ÚÛØ±Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¬ÙØª Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ± Ø®ÛØ± Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø¯ÙÙ. jalali_2005@yahoo.com

----------


## masoud_z_65

ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ svn ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ

Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬ÙØ±Û Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙØ± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù

----------


## â¡ ALEX â¡

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Open Source ÛÚ© ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù Ù Ø§Ø²ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§Ø´ ÙØ®ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯ÙØ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ØªØ§ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù. Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø³Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙØ§Øª ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ù Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ¯ÛÙÛ Ù Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù ØªØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©ÙÙØ¯.

*Persian Conference on Computer Technology and Development (PCCTD)
Persian Conference on Computer Science and Information Technology (PCCSIT)*

----------


## linux

ÛÚ© ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ÙØ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ´Ø Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÛÚ© Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ù ÙØªØ®ØµÛØµÙ Ø§ÙØ± Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø§Ø²Ø´ ÛÚ© ØªØ² Ø¯Ú©ØªØ±Û Ø¹ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ³Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Û Ù Ø§ÙØªØµØ§Ø¯ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯. Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ±Ú©Ø³Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ± Ù Ø´ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶ÛâÙØ§ØªÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø´ÙØ± Ø­Ø³ÛÙÛ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª.
ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¨Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ§ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø­Ø±ÙÙâØ§Û Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø­Ø±ÙÙ ØªÙ Ú©Ø´ÙØ± Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯Ø Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬ÛâÙØ§Û Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø±Ø´ØªÙâÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ù Ø³Ø®ØªâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø±Ø§ ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´ ÙÙÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ±Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ®Ø· Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ÙÛâØ¯Ø§ÙØ¯. ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛÙ Ø§Ø² Û³Û°-Û´Û° ÙÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¢ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ· Û±-Û² ÙÙØ± ÙØ³ÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« oop Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙÛÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø´Û Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø¯ÙØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¬Ø§ÙÙØ³ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØªÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯.
ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø³Ø± Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÛ Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¨Ø± Ø³Ø± ÙØ±Ø§Ú¯ÛØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ.
Ø§Ø®ØªØ±Ø§Ø¹ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÚØ±Ø® Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø´Ø±Ø§ÛØ· ÙØ¹ÙÛ ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯ÙØ¯.
Ø¨Ø§ Ø¬ÙØ¨Ø´ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø·Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬ Ú¯Ø±ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÙâÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¬ÙØ¨Ø´ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø´ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ§ÛÛØ¯.
Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯. 
Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ³Øª.
Û±- Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÙÛÙÙÚ©Ø³ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
Û²- Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªØµÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ³ØªØ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ· Ø¢ÙØ±Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù¾ÛÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ¬Ø§ÙÛØ¯.
Û³- ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ØªØ´ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ³Øª Ø³Ø§Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø´ØªÙ ÙØ§Ú©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ§Û ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Û Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙÛÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª.

----------


## â¡ ALEX â¡

linux Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ³Øª ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø´ÙÛÙ Ù ØµØ±ÙØ§ ÙØ­Ø¶ Ø®Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¹Ø±ÛØ¶Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Open Source ÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ. ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù ÙØ¯ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø§Ø¬ØªÙØ§Ø¹Û ÙØªØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØªØ®ØµØµ Ù ÙØªØ¨ÙØ± Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ù ÙÛØ² ÙÙØ¢ÙÙØ²Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ ØªØ± ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. ÙØªØ®ØµØµÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÙØµØ§Ø­Ø¨Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± Ú©ÙÙØ±Ø§ÙØ³ ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÙØ±Ù Ø§Û Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¢ÛÙØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ù ÙÙØ·Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© ÙÛ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯. ÙÙØ¢ÙÙØ²Ø§Ù ÙÛØ² Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÛØ± ØµØ­ÛØ­ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ ØªØ¹ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø·ÙØ­ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ØªØ± Ø¨Ù ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛØª Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª. Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¬ØªÙØ§Ø¹ ÙØªØ®ØµØµÛÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø­Ø³Ø¨ ØªÙØ§Ø¶Ø§ Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±ÛØ²ÛØ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ù ÛØ§ Ø³Ø®Øª Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯.

ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø°ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ù Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ú¯Û ÙØ§Û Ø®Ø§Øµ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØª ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØ¹ Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ø§Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯.

----------


## nima.sh

> ÛÚ© ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ÙØ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ´Ø Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÛÚ© Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ù ÙØªØ®ØµÛØµÙ Ø§ÙØ± Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø§Ø²Ø´ ÛÚ© ØªØ² Ø¯Ú©ØªØ±Û Ø¹ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ³Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Û Ù Ø§ÙØªØµØ§Ø¯ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯. Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ±Ú©Ø³Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ± Ù Ø´ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶ÛâÙØ§ØªÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø´ÙØ± Ø­Ø³ÛÙÛ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª.
> ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¨Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ§ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø­Ø±ÙÙâØ§Û Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø­Ø±ÙÙ ØªÙ Ú©Ø´ÙØ± Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯Ø Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬ÛâÙØ§Û Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø±Ø´ØªÙâÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ù Ø³Ø®ØªâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø±Ø§ ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´ ÙÙÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ±Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ®Ø· Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ÙÛâØ¯Ø§ÙØ¯. ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛÙ Ø§Ø² Û³Û°-Û´Û° ÙÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¢ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ· Û±-Û² ÙÙØ± ÙØ³ÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« oop Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙÛÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø´Û Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø¯ÙØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¬Ø§ÙÙØ³ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØªÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯.
> ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø³Ø± Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÛ Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¨Ø± Ø³Ø± ÙØ±Ø§Ú¯ÛØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ.
> Ø§Ø®ØªØ±Ø§Ø¹ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÚØ±Ø® Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø´Ø±Ø§ÛØ· ÙØ¹ÙÛ ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯ÙØ¯.
> Ø¨Ø§ Ø¬ÙØ¨Ø´ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø·Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬ Ú¯Ø±ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÙâÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¬ÙØ¨Ø´ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø´ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ§ÛÛØ¯.
> Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯. 
> Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ³Øª.
> Û±- Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ ÙÛÙÙÚ©Ø³ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
> Û²- Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªØµÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙâØ§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ³ØªØ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ· Ø¢ÙØ±Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù¾ÛÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ¬Ø§ÙÛØ¯.
> ...


 ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø­Ø±Ù ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª....
ÙÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙØ´Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ ØªÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø±ÚÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ ÙÙÛØ²ÙÙØÙØ®ØµÙØµØ§ ØªÙ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ(Ø¹Ø°Ø± ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø±Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ²ÙÙ) Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù....
Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø´ÙØ± Ø§ÙØªØ¶Ø§Ø­ÙØØ®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ú¯Ø§ÙØÙÙØ³Ø³Ø§Øª Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ Ù.... ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ØÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØª ÙÛØ§ÙØ¯....Ø
ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙØÙÙØ· Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªØØ¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÛÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÛÙØØ§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ù Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØª Ø±Ù Ø¨ÛÙ ÙÙØ¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙØØªØ§ Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø±ÙØ´Ù ØªØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙØØ¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙØªØµØ§Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø´ÙØ± ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛØ´Ù(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù(......) Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ¯)....
Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ ÛØ¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙØ¯ØØ®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯ØØ®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø³Ø¨ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯...
setp by stepØØ¢Ø±ÙÙ Ø¢Ø±ÙÙØØ§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØ³Ù Ø¨ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ¯ØªÙØÙÙÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙØ´Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ØÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø­ÙØ§ÛØª Ú©ÙÙØ¯ØØµØ¨Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ØÙÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø±Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØÙÙØ· Ø¹ÙÙ...
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ ÙØ²Ø¯ÛÚ©ÙØØ®ÙØ§ÙØ´Ø§ ÙÙØ· ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ· ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ¯Ú¯Ù Ø±Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ú©ÙÛÙØØ§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø³ÛØ¯ÙØÛØ§ ÙØ±Ú©Ø³ Ø®ÙØ´Ø´ ÙÛÙÙØ¯Ø ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ ØªØµÙÛÙ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØØ¨Ù Ø®Ø¯Ø§ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ØµØ­Ø¨Øª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û Ø¶Ø±Ø±Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø´ÙØÙÙ ÙÙØ· ÛÙ ÙÙØ± ÛØ§ Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ±....
 Ø§Ø² ALEX  Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙØØ§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø®Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¨Ø´ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ´Ø­Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¶ÛÙ ÙÛØµÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÙØ¯...
ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÛØ±ÙØ² Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯...

----------


## â¡ ALEX â¡

ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙØ´ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ø!

*Persian Conference on Computer Technology and Development (PCCTD)
Persian Conference on Computer Science and Information Technology (PCCSIT)*
ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´ Ù ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù ÙØ³ØªØ´.

----------


## afshines

> ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
> ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø­Ø±Ù ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª....
> ÙÙÛ  Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙØ´Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ ØªÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø±ÚÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯  ÙÙÛØ²ÙÙØÙØ®ØµÙØµØ§ ØªÙ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ(Ø¹Ø°Ø± ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø±Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ²ÙÙ)  Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù....
> Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø´ÙØ± Ø§ÙØªØ¶Ø§Ø­ÙØØ®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ú¯Ø§ÙØÙÙØ³Ø³Ø§Øª Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ Ù.... ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ØÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØª ÙÛØ§ÙØ¯....Ø
> ÙØ¯Ù  ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙØÙÙØ· Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªØØ¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÛÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÛÙØØ§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ù Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØª Ø±Ù Ø¨ÛÙ  ÙÙØ¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙØØªØ§ Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø±ÙØ´Ù ØªØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙØØ¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù  Ø§ÙØªØµØ§Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø´ÙØ± ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛØ´Ù(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù(......) Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ¯)....
> Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ ÛØ¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙØ¯ØØ®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯ØØ®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø³Ø¨ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯...
> setp  by stepØØ¢Ø±ÙÙ Ø¢Ø±ÙÙØØ§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØ³Ù Ø¨ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ¯ØªÙØÙÙÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙØ´Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ  Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ØÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø­ÙØ§ÛØª Ú©ÙÙØ¯ØØµØ¨Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ØÙÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø±Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØÙÙØ· Ø¹ÙÙ...
> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù  Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾ ÙØ²Ø¯ÛÚ©ÙØØ®ÙØ§ÙØ´Ø§ ÙÙØ· ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ· ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ¯Ú¯Ù Ø±Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª  Ú©ÙÛÙØØ§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø³ÛØ¯ÙØÛØ§ ÙØ±Ú©Ø³ Ø®ÙØ´Ø´ ÙÛÙÙØ¯Ø ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ ØªØµÙÛÙ  Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØØ¨Ù Ø®Ø¯Ø§ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ØµØ­Ø¨Øª Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±Û Ø¶Ø±Ø±Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø´ÙØÙÙ ÙÙØ· ÛÙ ÙÙØ±  ÛØ§ Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ±....
>  Ø§Ø² ALEX  Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙØØ§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø®Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¨Ø´ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ´Ø­Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¶ÛÙ ÙÛØµÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÙØ¯...
> ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÛØ±ÙØ² Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯...


Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯  ÙÙØ¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù . Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙØ±Û  Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛÚ¯Ù ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙØ· Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ± ÙØ¸Ø±Û  Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙÛ Ù Ø¹ÙÙÛ Ù...

----------


## nima.sh

> ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙØ´ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ø!
> 
> *Persian Conference on Computer Technology and Development (PCCTD)
> Persian Conference on Computer Science and Information Technology (PCCSIT)*
> ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´ Ù ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù ÙØ³ØªØ´.


Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ÙØÚ©Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙØ­ØªÙØ§: 
(Persian Conference on Computer Science and Information Technology (PCCSIT
Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù
 ÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ¯ØØ¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø®Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù.....

----------


## masoud_z_65

Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù:
Persian Conference on Computer Technology and Development (PCCTD)

ÚÙÙ ÙØ®ØªØµØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù ÙØ±ÚÙØ¯ Ø§Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ ÙØ®ØªØµØ± ØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÙ Ø¨ÙØªØ±
ÙØ±ÚÙØ¯ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª
Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯

----------


## programerinfonet

> Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ÙØÚ©Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙØ­ØªÙØ§: 
> (Persian Conference on Computer Science and Information Technology (PCCSIT
> Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù
>  ÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ¯ØØ¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø®Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù.....


ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ 
ÙØ±ÚÙØ¯ Ø·ÙÙØ§ÙÛ ØªØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù

----------


## â¡ ALEX â¡

ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ù ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø²Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙØ² (ØªÙÛ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Open Source Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù)... Ø¨Û Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø®ÙØ¯Øª ÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ø Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø¹ÙØª Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹ ØªØ± ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛÙ. Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØªÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û:

"Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´ Ù ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ù Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¹ÙÙÙ Ù ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±Û Ù ÙÛØ² Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û ØªØ¬Ø§Ø±Û Ù Open Source Ø²ÛØ± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ¨ØªØ¯Û Ø¬ÙØª ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÛØ± Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ÛØ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø!"

Ø¶ÙÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÚÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø·ÙÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù. ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø²ÛØ± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØ¯Ù Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª ÙÙØ· Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ ÙÙÛ Ù Ø´ÛÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.

----------


## nima.sh

> ÙÛÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ù ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø²Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙØ² (ØªÙÛ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Open Source Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù)... Ø¨Û Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø®ÙØ¯Øª ÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ø Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø¹ÙØª Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹ ØªØ± ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛÙ. Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØªÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û:
> 
> "Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´ Ù ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ù Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¹ÙÙÙ Ù ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±Û Ù ÙÛØ² Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û ØªØ¬Ø§Ø±Û Ù Open Source Ø²ÛØ± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØ¨ØªØ¯Û Ø¬ÙØª ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÛØ± Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ÛØ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø!"
> 
> Ø¶ÙÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÚÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø·ÙÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù. ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø²ÛØ± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØ¯Ù Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª ÙÙØ· Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ ÙÙÛ Ù Ø´ÛÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.


ALEX Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙÙÙÙ....
Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÛÙÚ©

----------


## Amir Oveisi

Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù 327 ØªØ§ Ù¾Ø³ØªØ ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ ØªÙØµÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù:
1- Ø­ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØ§ØªØªÙÙ Ø³ÙØ¯Ø´ (ÚÙ ÙØ§Ø¯Û ÚÙ ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¯Û) Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ù Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙØ¹ÛØª Ø³Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÙØ¯ (Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø´ÛÙÙ Ø§Û)
2- ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ØªØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯ØºØ¯ØºÙ ÙØ§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ØªÙ Ø¨Ú© Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙØ¯ Ø°ÙÙØ´Ø ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø§Ø² 50% Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ¹Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù. Ù¾Ø³ Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø·Ø±Ø­ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¬Ø°Ø¨ Ø§Ø³Ù¾Ø§ÙØ³Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.
3- Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ØªÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù ÙÙÛÙØ¬ÙØ±Û ÙØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙØ¨Ø±ÛØ¯! (Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø³Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ´Ù)
4- Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙÙØªÙÙ Ø±Ø³ÙÛØª Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø«Ø¨ØªØ´ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø³ ÙØ±Ø¯Ø§ Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯ Ø¨ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ ÙØ§ÙÙÙÛ Ù¾ÛÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
5- ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø§ÙÙØ± ØºÛØ± ÙÙÛ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯.

Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø®ØªÙØ ÙÙÛ ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## nima.sh

> Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù 327 ØªØ§ Ù¾Ø³ØªØ ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ ØªÙØµÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù:
> 1- Ø­ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØ§ØªØªÙÙ Ø³ÙØ¯Ø´ (ÚÙ ÙØ§Ø¯Û ÚÙ ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¯Û) Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ù Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙØ¹ÛØª Ø³Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÙØ¯ (Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø´ÛÙÙ Ø§Û)
> 2- ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ØªØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯ØºØ¯ØºÙ ÙØ§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ØªÙ Ø¨Ú© Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙØ¯ Ø°ÙÙØ´Ø ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø§Ø² 50% Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ¹Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù. Ù¾Ø³ Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø·Ø±Ø­ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¬Ø°Ø¨ Ø§Ø³Ù¾Ø§ÙØ³Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.
> 3- Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ØªÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù ÙÙÛÙØ¬ÙØ±Û ÙØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙØ¨Ø±ÛØ¯! (Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø³Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ´Ù)
> 4- Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙÙØªÙÙ Ø±Ø³ÙÛØª Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø«Ø¨ØªØ´ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø³ ÙØ±Ø¯Ø§ Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯ Ø¨ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ ÙØ§ÙÙÙÛ Ù¾ÛÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
> 5- ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø§ÙÙØ± ØºÛØ± ÙÙÛ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯.
> 
> Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø®ØªÙØ ÙÙÛ ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯


 ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²....
Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾ÛØ´Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÙØ§Û ÙÙÙÙÛØª Ø¢ÙÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯....
ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¨ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯....

----------


## â¡ ALEX â¡

> ALEX Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙÙÙÙ....
> Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÛÙÚ©


Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø´ ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø´ØªÛ ØªÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø§ÙÙ Ù ØªÛØªØ± Ù¾Ø±Ø³Ø´ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù ØªØ± Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û. ÚÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§ ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ.

----------


## nima.sh

> Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø´ ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø´ØªÛ ØªÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø§ÙÙ Ù ØªÛØªØ± Ù¾Ø±Ø³Ø´ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù ØªØ± Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û. ÚÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§ ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ.


 Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙØØ­Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø´ÙØ§Ø³ØªØØ³ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ(ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙØ³ØªÙ ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø§Ú©ØªØ± ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ)....
ØªÙ ÙÙÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø±ÙØØ¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³ÙØ§Ù....

----------


## nima.sh

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÛÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÛØ³Øª....
ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙ Ø·Ø¨Ù Ø±ÙØ§Ù ÙØ± Ø³Ø§ÙÙ ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯ØØ§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ´ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÛÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©ÙÛÙØÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø³Ø¨ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯Ø§Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØ´Ú©ÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ....
Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù....
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÚ¯Û....
ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ø³Ø±Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯...

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

نیما جان پست نظر سنجی خودت رو حذف کن لطفا... دوستان برای نظر سنجی تشریف بیارند *اینجا*!

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان عزیز،دوباره سلام....
کسی نمیخواد نظر بده،چه تاریخی همدیگه رو ببینیم.....؟
یعنی 333 پست زدیم،الکی....؟
البته جناب ALEX،واقعا دارن زحمت میکشن،جای تشکر و قدردانی داره....
خواهش میکنم،یه روزی رو تعیین کنید....
پیروز باشید....

----------


## programerinfonet

مگه قرار نشد تو الکامپ ؟

----------


## programerinfonet

آقا بابت اسم گروه همون PCCSIT تأیید بشه . تو عین دوبار نظر سنجی هم رأی اکثریت همین بود
زیاد کشش ندیم بهتره

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون علیرضا جان....
مشکل اینجاست که یه تاریخی رو معین کنیم،که همه حضور داشته باشن،من هر روزی باشه میام....
مشکلی نیست...

----------


## programerinfonet

اول صبر کن اسم تایید بشه
بعد برای اسم انتخابی یک ایمیل می سازیم و میگیم هر کس تمایل به همکاری داره رزومه به همراه مشخصات تماس رو به اون ایمیل ارسال کنه تا باهاشون هماهنگ کنیم

----------


## nima.sh

آره درسته علیرضا جان،ولی همونطور که جناب ALEX فرمودند،هدف به اشتراک گذاری دانش و تجربه و ارتقا علوم و تکنولوژی کامپیوتری و نیز بیان ایده های نوین و اجرای گروهی پروژه های تجاری و Open Source زیر نظر سازمان و همچنین آموزش افراد مبتدی جهت قرار گرفتن در مسیر درست آموزشی است....
نظر من به شخصه اینه که تو نمایشگاه الکامپ یه قرار ملاقات بذاریم....
همین....
موفق باشید....

----------


## programerinfonet

پس بی زحمت یه نگاه به تقویم بنداز ببین روزی هست که نمایشگاه افتاده باشه جمعه ؟البته جمعه شلوغه ولی مهم نیست

----------


## nima.sh

جمعه نیست،یکشنبه تا چهارشنبه....

----------


## programerinfonet

ای بابا 
پس ردیف کن برای روز دوشنبش بعد از ظهر همه تو نمایشگاه باشیم

----------


## nima.sh

من مخالفتی ندارم،میخوام بدونم بقیه دوستان هم میتونند بیان....؟
به همه ایمیل دادم،پیام خصوصی هم دادم...
ولی متاسفانه....

----------


## masoud_z_65

آقا یالاخره کسی که میخواد به هدفش برسه باید سختی بکشه
همون دوشنبه رو بگید هرکسی خواست میاد دیگه....اگه هرکسی بخواد یه نظری بده که نمیشه اینجوری هرکسی یه روز میگه
من خودم شاغلم ولی خب مرخصی روزانه یا ساعتی میگیرم میام هرجور شده نتونمم بیام خودم ضرر میکنم
پس دوشنبه مثلا ساعت 11 کنار مثلا آبنما وسط نمایشگاه...خوبه؟

----------


## programerinfonet

> آقا یالاخره کسی که میخواد به هدفش برسه باید سختی بکشه
> همون دوشنبه رو بگید هرکسی خواست میاد دیگه....اگه هرکسی بخواد یه نظری بده که نمیشه اینجوری هرکسی یه روز میگه
> من خودم شاغلم ولی خب مرخصی روزانه یا ساعتی میگیرم میام هرجور شده نتونمم بیام خودم ضرر میکنم
> پس دوشنبه مثلا ساعت 11 کنار مثلا آبنما وسط نمایشگاه...خوبه؟


دقیقأ من هم با نظر شماموافقم
آقا قرار روز دوشنبهدرنمایشگاه الکامپ
هر کسخواستبیاد

----------


## nima.sh

خوبه،عالیه...!!!
همون ساعت 11 خوبه....؟

----------


## programerinfonet

نیما جان نگاه کن ببین دوشنبه چندم میشه پست بزن و پستو بالا هم نگه دار بزرگ بنویس روز تاریخ ساعت هر کس خواست بیاد
اما بگو یه ایمیل هم بزنن حد اقل نریم ببینیم فقط خودمو خودتیم

----------


## nima.sh

دوشنبه 20 آذر ساعت 11 ظهر....
تاپیک هم ایجاد شد....

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

عزیزان نام رسمی PCCSIT انتخاب شد، نظر خودم هم روی همین بود. نام دیگر یعنی PCCTD هم برای آینده رزرو میشه.

در مورد قرار الکامپ هم با توجه به اینکه اکثر اعضای رده بالای سایت دارن شرکت می کنند، ممنون میشم نیما جان زحمت دعوت رسمی این افراد به کنفرانس خودمون رو هم بکشند. فقط کافیه اطلاعات تماس رو از ایشان بگیرید تا خود بنده هماهنگی های لازم را به عمل بیارم. فرقی هم نمی کنه از تهران باشند یا شهرستان. ولی خیلی مهمه که در اولین کنفرانس اعضای PCCSIT ایشان نیز حضور داشته باشند در غیر اینصورت بهره چندانی از این کنفرانس نخواهیم برد.

----------


## nima.sh

> عزیزان نام رسمی PCCSIT انتخاب شد، نظر خودم هم روی همین بود. نام دیگر یعنی PCCTD هم برای آینده رزرو میشه.
> 
> در مورد قرار الکامپ هم با توجه به اینکه اکثر اعضای رده بالای سایت دارن شرکت می کنند، ممنون میشم نیما جان زحمت دعوت رسمی این افراد به کنفرانس خودمون رو هم بکشند. فقط کافیه اطلاعات تماس رو از ایشان بگیرید تا خود بنده هماهنگی های لازم را به عمل بیارم. فرقی هم نمی کنه از تهران باشند یا شهرستان. ولی خیلی مهمه که در اولین کنفرانس اعضای PCCSIT ایشان نیز حضور داشته باشند در غیر اینصورت بهره چندانی از این کنفرانس نخواهیم برد.


یه پیام خصوصی به جناب تاجیک فرستادم جهت دعوت رسمی برای این کنفرانس و شما رو به عنوان مسئول کنفرانس معرفی کردم....
اگه کمک دیگه ای از دست من برمیاد،در خدمت گذاری حاضرم...
این پست هم جهت بالا اومدن تاپیک بود....

----------


## nima.sh

یه پست هم در همین موضوع تو این تایپک دادم....

----------


## sajjad_rap1

> سلام 
> 
> اگه شما بخوايد همه كار ميشه كرد فقط مهم اينكه بخواي شما نگاه اين تصاوير پايين كنيد اينا كساني هستند كه با جيب خالي چندين شركت رو پايه گذاري كردند و با تلاش و پشكار به اين موفقيت رسيده اند
> و الان در شركت هاي همچون
> Microsoft
> Sun
> Apple
> Symantec 
> فعاليت مي كنند و همچون رئساي اين شركت ها هستند
> ...


معذرت دوست عزیز امروز دلار چنده ؟
شاید بگی چه ربطی داره ولی هر جور که فکر می کنم می بینم کلا بی رط هم نیست .
8 ماه پیش یه سیستم با سی پی یو کور آی 3 می خریدی 800 تومن الان چی یک میلیون و سیصد . ا ا ا  دلار گرون شده په نه په ریال گرون شده

----------


## nima.sh

> معذرت دوست عزیز امروز دلار چنده ؟
> شاید بگی چه ربطی داره ولی هر جور که فکر می کنم می بینم کلا بی رط هم نیست .
> 8 ماه پیش یه سیستم با سی پی یو کور آی 3 می خریدی 800 تومن الان چی یک میلیون و سیصد . ا ا ا  دلار گرون شده په نه په ریال گرون شده


 دوست عزیز،ای کاش یه نگاه به پست های دیگه هم میکردید،این کاربر از انجمن اخراج شده....
موفق باشی...

----------


## sajjad_rap1

> دوست عزیز،ای کاش یه نگاه به پست های دیگه هم میکردید،این کاربر از انجمن اخراج شده....
> موفق باشی...


اا راست می گی معذرت اصلا ندیدم ولی خیلی سوختم آخه این حرفا یکم اعصابمو خورد کرد چرا که الان می خوای دست به هر کاری بزنی پول می خواد میاد ما رو با بیل گیتس که تو آمریکا زندگی می کنه مقایسه می کنه .
برنامه می سازم می فروشم به یک نفر فردا صبح می بینم جلو در مغاذه cd فروشه نوشتن برنامه فلان 500 تومن دیگه اونجام می سوزه شب و روز زحمت بکشی آخرش یکی 500 تومن ، نرم افزارتو بفروشه . خدایا خودت بر ما رحم نمای و ما را به راه راست هدایت کن . همه بگین آمین

----------


## nima.sh

> اا راست می گی معذرت اصلا ندیدم ولی خیلی سوختم آخه این حرفا یکم اعصابمو خورد کرد چرا که الان می خوای دست به هر کاری بزنی پول می خواد میاد ما رو با بیل گیتس که تو آمریکا زندگی می کنه مقایسه می کنه .
> برنامه می سازم می فروشم به یک نفر فردا صبح می بینم جلو در مغاذه cd فروشه نوشتن برنامه فلان 500 تومن دیگه اونجام می سوزه شب و روز زحمت بکشی آخرش یکی 500 تومن ، نرم افزارتو بفروشه . خدایا خودت بر ما رحم نمای و ما را به راه راست هدایت کن . همه بگین آمین


 آره،حق داری،خیلی نامردیه که چند سال زحمت بکشی یه پروژه بدی بیرون،ولی چند نفر بیان اونو در عرض چند روز کپی کنند بدن بازار با یک هزارم قیمت.....
موفق باشی دوست عزیز...

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

خوب پسر خوب، برنامه رو طوری بنویس که اولا نتونن کپی کنن، ثانیا مهندسی معکوس (RSE) یا همون کرک (Crack) کردنش راحت نباشه. امنیت نرم افزار چیزی هست که همه نادیده می گیرند. الآن کسی نیاد بگه فلان نرم افزار فلان شرکت غول نرم افزاری دنیا هم کرک میشه چه برسه به ما!! چون اصلا ربطی نداره. اون موارد جزو سیاست های خود شرکت سازنده هست و خیلی مسائل جانبی دیگه که دلیل نشدنی بودن کار نمیشه.

----------


## nima.sh

> خوب پسر خوب، برنامه رو طوری بنویس که اولا نتونن کپی کنن، ثانیا مهندسی معکوس (RSE) یا همون کرک (Crack) کردنش راحت نباشه. امنیت نرم افزار چیزی هست که همه نادیده می گیرند. الآن کسی نیاد بگه فلان نرم افزار فلان شرکت غول نرم افزاری دنیا هم کرک میشه چه برسه به ما!! چون اصلا ربطی نداره. اون موارد جزو سیاست های خود شرکت سازنده هست و خیلی مسائل جانبی دیگه که دلیل نشدنی بودن کار نمیشه.


 ممنون....
امیدورام بتونم از تجربیات شما و دوستان چه در این زمینه و زمینه های دیگه استفاده ببرم....

----------


## hotcat

سلام.
میبخشید یهو پریدم وسط. من کل تاپیکو نخوندم. ولی از بحثش خیلی خوشم اومد.من 35 سالمه و همه آرزوهام که خیلیهاش شبهیه شماست موند پشت در بسته!(دلیل زیاد داره که بگذریم).من از سال 68 که کلاس 4 ابتدایی بودم با کمودور 64 کامپوترو شروع کردم. سال 86 یه شرکت IT تو کیش زدم ولی تا الان بخاطر شراط هیچ استفاده ای ازین شرکت نشده.من MCSD , MCSE دارم ولی چون چندین سال کار نکردم  کمی فراموش کردم.بالاخره 10 روز پیش یه دفتر تو میدان انقلاب گرفتم و میخوام اساسا START بزنم. تقریبا از 0!! و 100 البته دنبال یه تیم خوب میگردم .عمده فعالیت میخوام در زمینه IT , اتوماسیون اداری و شبکه باشه.
نکته : الان هیچ سرمایه ای جز یه فضای 65 متری ندارم. و البته برحسب تحصیلات و تجربه فراوان نیرو و توان مدریت خیلی خوبی دارم. واقعا خوشحال میشم بتونم عضوی از شما باشمو بتونیم کاری بکنیم.از دید سود کاری هم بعد از بازه زمانی لازم میدونم چطور میشه همه رو شریک در سود کلی دونست طوری که حق الانصاف هر کسی تضمین بشه.
نکته: 100% یقین بدونید حکومت یا دولت و قانون و ظرفیت انسانی هر کشوری مهمترین و با ارزش ترین و تضمین کننده ترین گزینه برای پیروزی علم و صنعت و تولید و پیشرفت هر کشور و مردمی هست.تو این چند ساله در کشور ما هم قدمهایی برداشته شده ولی کافی نیست ولی این به این معنا نیست که نباید شروع کرد.!!
و میدونم شدنیه. شرکتهای دیگه ای هم الان دارن رو پروژه های خوبی که اول راهه کار میکنن مثل AntiVirus ایرانی که شاید شنیده باشید. میتونیم ما هم شاخه ای از اولین ها باشیم. ولی باید نسبت به آرزوها واقع بینانه هم بود.
خیلی حرفیدم. خلاصه اینکه مشتاقیم به همکاری. -  ضادقانه  - باتشکر از همه....

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام.
> میبخشید یهو پریدم وسط. من کل تاپیکو نخوندم. ولی از بحثش خیلی خوشم اومد.من 35 سالمه و همه آرزوهام که خیلیهاش شبهیه شماست موند پشت در بسته!(دلیل زیاد داره که بگذریم).من از سال 68 که کلاس 4 ابتدایی بودم با کمودور 64 کامپوترو شروع کردم. سال 86 یه شرکت IT تو کیش زدم ولی تا الان بخاطر شراط هیچ استفاده ای ازین شرکت نشده.من MCSD , MCSE دارم ولی چون چندین سال کار نکردم  کمی فراموش کردم.بالاخره 10 روز پیش یه دفتر تو میدان انقلاب گرفتم و میخوام اساسا START بزنم. تقریبا از 0!! و 100 البته دنبال یه تیم خوب میگردم .عمده فعالیت میخوام در زمینه IT , اتوماسیون اداری و شبکه باشه.
> نکته : الان هیچ سرمایه ای جز یه فضای 65 متری ندارم. و البته برحسب تحصیلات و تجربه فراوان نیرو و توان مدریت خیلی خوبی دارم. واقعا خوشحال میشم بتونم عضوی از شما باشمو بتونیم کاری بکنیم.از دید سود کاری هم بعد از بازه زمانی لازم میدونم چطور میشه همه رو شریک در سود کلی دونست طوری که حق الانصاف هر کسی تضمین بشه.
> نکته: 100% یقین بدونید حکومت یا دولت و قانون و ظرفیت انسانی هر کشوری مهمترین و با ارزش ترین و تضمین کننده ترین گزینه برای پیروزی علم و صنعت و تولید و پیشرفت هر کشور و مردمی هست.تو این چند ساله در کشور ما هم قدمهایی برداشته شده ولی کافی نیست ولی این به این معنا نیست که نباید شروع کرد.!!
> و میدونم شدنیه. شرکتهای دیگه ای هم الان دارن رو پروژه های خوبی که اول راهه کار میکنن مثل AntiVirus ایرانی که شاید شنیده باشید. میتونیم ما هم شاخه ای از اولین ها باشیم. ولی باید نسبت به آرزوها واقع بینانه هم بود.
> خیلی حرفیدم. خلاصه اینکه مشتاقیم به همکاری. -  ضادقانه  - باتشکر از همه....


سلام دوست عزیز....
 اولا ممنون از اینکه لطف کردی نظر دادی....
دوما اینکه منم خیلی خوشحال میشم با فردی مثل شما همگروه بشم،اگه پست های صفحه قبل رو میخوندید،جناب ALEX فرمودند که هدف این تیم ارتقا تکنولوژی کامپیوتر و اشتراک دانش و تجربه هستش،نه اینکه از لحاظ مالی ساپورت نشیم،این پروسه بلند مدته،نباید آرزو داشت که یه شبه یه  پول گنده به دستمون بیاد،اگه لطف کنید به نمایشگاه تشریف بیارید،حضورا صحبت کنیم،بهتر در جریان کار قرار میگیریم....
موفق وسربلند باشید...

----------


## programerinfonet

> سلام.
> میبخشید یهو پریدم وسط. من کل تاپیکو نخوندم. ولی از بحثش خیلی خوشم اومد.من 35 سالمه و همه آرزوهام که خیلیهاش شبهیه شماست موند پشت در بسته!(دلیل زیاد داره که بگذریم).من از سال 68 که کلاس 4 ابتدایی بودم با کمودور 64 کامپوترو شروع کردم. سال 86 یه شرکت IT تو کیش زدم ولی تا الان بخاطر شراط هیچ استفاده ای ازین شرکت نشده.من MCSD , MCSE دارم ولی چون چندین سال کار نکردم  کمی فراموش کردم.بالاخره 10 روز پیش یه دفتر تو میدان انقلاب گرفتم و میخوام اساسا START بزنم. تقریبا از 0!! و 100 البته دنبال یه تیم خوب میگردم .عمده فعالیت میخوام در زمینه IT , اتوماسیون اداری و شبکه باشه.
> نکته : الان هیچ سرمایه ای جز یه فضای 65 متری ندارم. و البته برحسب تحصیلات و تجربه فراوان نیرو و توان مدریت خیلی خوبی دارم. واقعا خوشحال میشم بتونم عضوی از شما باشمو بتونیم کاری بکنیم.از دید سود کاری هم بعد از بازه زمانی لازم میدونم چطور میشه همه رو شریک در سود کلی دونست طوری که حق الانصاف هر کسی تضمین بشه.
> نکته: 100% یقین بدونید حکومت یا دولت و قانون و ظرفیت انسانی هر کشوری مهمترین و با ارزش ترین و تضمین کننده ترین گزینه برای پیروزی علم و صنعت و تولید و پیشرفت هر کشور و مردمی هست.تو این چند ساله در کشور ما هم قدمهایی برداشته شده ولی کافی نیست ولی این به این معنا نیست که نباید شروع کرد.!!
> و میدونم شدنیه. شرکتهای دیگه ای هم الان دارن رو پروژه های خوبی که اول راهه کار میکنن مثل AntiVirus ایرانی که شاید شنیده باشید. میتونیم ما هم شاخه ای از اولین ها باشیم. ولی باید نسبت به آرزوها واقع بینانه هم بود.
> خیلی حرفیدم. خلاصه اینکه مشتاقیم به همکاری. -  ضادقانه  - باتشکر از همه....


دوست عزیز چه خوبه که با هم همدردیم
منم MCITP دارم ولی مدرک برنامه نویسی ندارم اما برنامه نویس چند تا کارخونه و سازمان بودم در کل تجربه ی کاملی فکر کنم داشته باشم
خوشحال میشم که بتونم کمکت کنم . البته من یه نظر هم دارم البته اگه جسارت نباشه
چه طوره جلسه یا نقطه ی مشترک رو دفتر شما بدونیم ؟؟

----------


## hotcat

سلام
ممنون آقا نیما که نظر دادین.راستش پستهارو نخوندم از این جهت که وقت کافی نداشتم.در مورد نظر جناب ALEX و ارتقای *تکنولوژی کامپیوتر* اونم در ایران و شرایط فعلی البته موافقم و فکر کنم یجورایی همه آرزوشونه اما اساسا جای بحث داره!! و در مورد ساپورت مالی خوب منظورتونو نگرفتم :: اگه منظور شما داشتن یه حقوق ثابت هست یا مزایای اینچنینی که خب بنده در حال حاظر این شرایطرو ندارم . اما اگه منظور سهیم شدن در سود کلی پروژه در اتمام کار و در نهایت نتیجه کاری و مالی هستید که خوب البته کاملا منطقی و به حق هست و هر کس به نسبت سهم فعالیت ( نوع فعالیت به نسبت میزان سهم خود مبحثی است) سود مشارکت خواهد داشت. حالت دیگری به ذهنم نمیرسه مگر اینکه کسی بخواد لللاه کار کنه یا پاره وقت یا تفریحی که خب الان نظری ندارم چون بهش فکر نکردم! اما در مورد پول گنده : هر کسی طبعا دوست داره یه سرمایه گذاری بلند مدت که یجورایی تضمینی درش باشه رو تجربه کنه یا داشته باشه ولو با سود کم... اما اگر شما هم متعهل م متعهد باشید اونوقت اوضا یکم فرق میکنه. و کسی مثل من باید هم حال رو دریابه  و هم آینده رو. و البته این مورد با برنامه ریزی و مدریت درست 100% قابل اجراس چون موارد بسیاری رو البته تو رشته های دیگه علم صنعت دیدم. و آخر اینکه در مورد نمایشگاه اطلاعی نداشتم و در شرایط حال که شدیدا درگیر کارشروع دفتر و راه انداختن اونجا هستم و البته بعد مسافت کرج تا تهران(سکونت تا کار) زمان بشدت برای من محدوده ولی چطور کی و کجا زمان و مکان رو بگید نهایت سعیمو میکنم که بیام ولی انصافا قول نمیدم ( امیدوارم دال بر بی ادبی نباشه). از لطف شما ممنونم.ولی به هر صورت خوشحال میشم بتونم همکاری کنم.
و شما دوست عزیز programerinfonet - تجریه کاری (شما) در حال حاظر تو ایران از خیلی جهات به مدرک آکادمیک برتری داره و خوبه که شماهم دارای ایده هستید. ممنون میشیم اگر بیشتر در مورد شرایط شما بدونم. یا در همین تاپیک یا برام پیغام خصوصی بزارید.
ممنون از همه شما خوبان  - موفق باشید

----------


## hotcat

آها و یه مورد دیگه در بحث کرک جناب ALEX : من خودم اساسا و اساسی رو این موضوع تحقیق کردم حتی با مهندسهای کله گنده خارجکی و دست آخر ایکه یه کرکر حرفه ای همیشه یه قدم جلوتره. و هرگز به این شک نکنید. خودم بخاطر کنجکاوی و یادگیری مهندسی معکوس و اینکه اگه بخوای حرفه ای باشی همیشه باید بدل رو هم بلد باشی کرک هم کردم پس با اطمینان میگم فقط و فقط میشه کاررو سختترو سختتر کرد نه بیشتر شک نکنید.چیزی که مهمه قانون و حمایت قانون از شماست و یه چیز کوچیک اما فوق العاده مهم سیاست فکری و کاری شماست که این یکی میتونه تضمینی 100% باشه. من از وقتی که یادمه (از دوره راهنمایی تا...) OS-DOS و الان OS-Windows مایکروسافت رو همه جای دنیا کرک کردن (حتی سخت هم نیست!) اما.... مایکروسافت برشکست شد یا....!!
این مواردرو جناب ALEX هم یجورایی گفتن بنده جسارت کردم بیشتر گفتم! عذر...

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

> آها و یه مورد دیگه در بحث کرک جناب ALEX : من خودم اساسا و اساسی رو این موضوع تحقیق کردم حتی با مهندسهای کله گنده خارجکی و دست آخر ایکه یه کرکر حرفه ای همیشه یه قدم جلوتره. و هرگز به این شک نکنید. خودم بخاطر کنجکاوی و یادگیری مهندسی معکوس و اینکه اگه بخوای حرفه ای باشی همیشه باید بدل رو هم بلد باشی کرک هم کردم پس با اطمینان میگم فقط و فقط میشه کاررو سختترو سختتر کرد نه بیشتر شک نکنید.چیزی که مهمه قانون و حمایت قانون از شماست و یه چیز کوچیک اما فوق العاده مهم سیاست فکری و کاری شماست که این یکی میتونه تضمینی 100% باشه. من از وقتی که یادمه (از دوره راهنمایی تا...) OS-DOS و الان OS-Windows مایکروسافت رو همه جای دنیا کرک کردن (حتی سخت هم نیست!) اما.... مایکروسافت برشکست شد یا....!!
> این مواردرو جناب ALEX هم یجورایی گفتن بنده جسارت کردم بیشتر گفتم! عذر...


البته دست بالای دست بسیار است. بنده هم دقیقا منظورم سخت تر کردن این شرایط بود. من در این زمینه چه در مورد اپلیکیشن های وب و چه غیر وب راهکاری های ابداعی خودم رو دارم که تا حد بسیار زیادی جلوی دستکاری و دزدیده شدن سورس کد رو میگیره و از نظر آماری تا بحال با مشکل مواجه نشده ام. در کل با توجه به اینکه من هم کار هک کرده ام و هم کرک دید خوبی نسبت به این قضیه پیدا کرده ام و توانایی هر چه سخت تر و پیچیده تر کردن کار برای کرکر ها رو دارم. ولی این اقدامات باید در شرایط مختلف سنجیده شود و ممکن است به دلایلی ما آگاهانه مجبور به رعایت سطوح امنیتی پایین تر از توانایی هایمان باشیم.

----------


## nima.sh

> سلام
> ممنون آقا نیما که نظر دادین.راستش پستهارو نخوندم از این جهت که وقت کافی نداشتم.در مورد نظر جناب ALEX و ارتقای *تکنولوژی کامپیوتر* اونم در ایران و شرایط فعلی البته موافقم و فکر کنم یجورایی همه آرزوشونه اما اساسا جای بحث داره!! و در مورد ساپورت مالی خوب منظورتونو نگرفتم :: اگه منظور شما داشتن یه حقوق ثابت هست یا مزایای اینچنینی که خب بنده در حال حاظر این شرایطرو ندارم . اما اگه منظور سهیم شدن در سود کلی پروژه در اتمام کار و در نهایت نتیجه کاری و مالی هستید که خوب البته کاملا منطقی و به حق هست و هر کس به نسبت سهم فعالیت ( نوع فعالیت به نسبت میزان سهم خود مبحثی است) سود مشارکت خواهد داشت. حالت دیگری به ذهنم نمیرسه مگر اینکه کسی بخواد لللاه کار کنه یا پاره وقت یا تفریحی که خب الان نظری ندارم چون بهش فکر نکردم! اما در مورد پول گنده : هر کسی طبعا دوست داره یه سرمایه گذاری بلند مدت که یجورایی تضمینی درش باشه رو تجربه کنه یا داشته باشه ولو با سود کم... اما اگر شما هم متعهل م متعهد باشید اونوقت اوضا یکم فرق میکنه. و کسی مثل من باید هم حال رو دریابه  و هم آینده رو. و البته این مورد با برنامه ریزی و مدریت درست 100% قابل اجراس چون موارد بسیاری رو البته تو رشته های دیگه علم صنعت دیدم. و آخر اینکه در مورد نمایشگاه اطلاعی نداشتم و در شرایط حال که شدیدا درگیر کارشروع دفتر و راه انداختن اونجا هستم و البته بعد مسافت کرج تا تهران(سکونت تا کار) زمان بشدت برای من محدوده ولی چطور کی و کجا زمان و مکان رو بگید نهایت سعیمو میکنم که بیام ولی انصافا قول نمیدم ( امیدوارم دال بر بی ادبی نباشه). از لطف شما ممنونم.ولی به هر صورت خوشحال میشم بتونم همکاری کنم.
> و شما دوست عزیز programerinfonet - تجریه کاری (شما) در حال حاظر تو ایران از خیلی جهات به مدرک آکادمیک برتری داره و خوبه که شماهم دارای ایده هستید. ممنون میشیم اگر بیشتر در مورد شرایط شما بدونم. یا در همین تاپیک یا برام پیغام خصوصی بزارید.
> ممنون از همه شما خوبان  - موفق باشید


 سلام....
فکر کنم منظورم رو درست بیان نکردم،عذر من رو بپذیرید....
هدف من(به شخصه)،پیشرفته،کاری به درآمد و این جور چیزا ندارم؛فقط میخوام تو یه گروهی باشم که از اطلاعات اعضا بهرمند بشم،نه اینکه بگم واسه همه مجانی کار کنم و از این حرفا،اول پیشرفت بعد سرمایه،این تنها هدف منه...
با تشکیل این گروه فقط میخوام پشرفت کنم،البته با کمک دوستانی مثل شما،جناب ALEX وهمه دوستان،خیلی دوست دارم از نزدیک با همه اعضا صحبتی داشته باشم....
به امید دیدار.....

----------


## hotcat

از طرز فکر و دیدگاه خوب Mr/Miss "ALEX" خوشمان آمد!  :بامزه: 
و دقیقا همیطور هست که گفتید یعنی شرکتهای حرفه ای بنابه سیاستهای کاریشون این موردو در نظر میگیرن. Thanks
و اماااااا.......
جناب نیما خان عزیز از بابت وضوح توضیحات کمال تشکر. میدونید اگه حتی کمتر از نصف عزیزان علم و فن مثل شما فکر میکردن احتمالا دنیا جای بهتری برای زندگی بشر بود!( خداییش چه سخنی گفتم! :خجالت: )
بنده هم شدیدا به تفکر شما نزدیکم و تا همین چند سال پیش تا در حد توان از جهت مالی کم نمیزاشتم ولی واقعا شرایط سخت شده اونم برای کسی مثل من.برای همین اون مواردو گفتم(ابدا قصد جسارت نبود)
به هر حال هر حر کتی خواه ناخواه بستر و امکانات خودشو میطلبه ولو در حداقل و نهایت کمبود.بنده خورده سوادی دارم شاید بدرد بخور! انبوهی از کوه های ایده! امکاناتی محدود ولی قابل تحمل و توانایی انجام و مدیریت کار گروهی و تیمی بر حسب کار و تجربه.
راستش بعید میدونم به نمایشگاه برسم ولی اگه مایل بودید( شما و دوستان( ALEX عزیز)) واقعا خوشحال میشم با بنده تماس بگیرید.
خدارا چه دیدید شاید ماهم Apple یا Microsoft ی در این شهر دودزده بنا کردیم.شایدم لااقل باعث تبادل افکار و تجارب و نتیجتا پیشرفت یکدیگر شدیم!!
اوه راستی من واقعا از همصحبتی اهل علم و فن واقعا لذت میبرم بخصوص اگر به طرز فکر و دیدگاههای بنده نزدیک باشه و افرادی (مثل شما و دوستان) باهوش و سطوح فکری باز و بالا باشه.
بسیار متشکرم.

----------


## nima.sh

ممنونم....
حرف های شما درسته،منکر حرفهای شما نمیشم،اما من دارم سعی میکنم،پشتوانه مالیم رو بندازم،تو شرکت های کوچیک و برای شرکت های بزرگ کار کنم تا تجربه و حرفه زیادی یاد بگیرم،یرای شرکت های کوچیک برنامه مینویسم،یه هزینه ای هرچند نا چیز(اما قطره قطره جمع شود وانگهی دریا شود)میگیرم،اما شرکت های بزرگ،گروه های بزرگ رو برای پیشرفت انتخاب میکنم،حتی بگن هزینه ای به من تعلق نمیگیره...

----------


## hotcat

بسیار منطقی و عالی.فقط امیدوارم حواستون به گذر زمان و عمرتون باشه و خیلی دقیق برای آینده برنامه ریزی کنید.
خوب اما در مورد موارد فوق (احتمالا خارج از زمان نمایشگاه) اگر مایل بودید من واقعا خوشحال میشم بتونم همکاری کنم.در مورد نمایشگاه و تاریخ مورد نظر در سایت سعی میکنم بیام ولی واقعا نمیتونم قول بدم.اما امیدوارم بتونم شمارو حتما ببنینم.
موفق باشید دوست عزیز.

----------


## programerinfonet

دوستان فکر می کنم یواش یواش این تایپک داره تبدیل میشه به موضوع آزاد
یعنی یه جورایی فراموش کردیم که واسه چی اینجاییم مخصوصأ که عنوانشم معلوم نیست چیه

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون علیرضا جان،آره درسته، اسم مناسبی نداره،موضوغ هم داره از مسر اولیه خارج میشه.....
دیگه فکر نکنم نیازی به این تاپیک باشه،تقریبا دو هفته مونده به قرار ملاقات،فقط تنها مشکل اینه که کجای نمایشگاه همدیگه رو ببینیم،من آشنایی زیادی با محوطه نمایشگاه ندارم،اگه شما یا یکی از دوستان یه جایی رو معین کنید(داخل محوطه) بسار عالی میشه...

----------


## hamidhws

وقت نکردم همه پست ها رو بخونم 

اینو قبلا گفتم الانم باز میگم.مشکل توی این مملکت از کم بودن علم فردی یا عدم پشتکار نیست.بخدا کسایی توی این مملکت هستن که اگه هرجا غیر از اینجا بودن به گیتس ها یا جابز ها یا زاکربرگ های کشورشون تبدیل میشدن . مشکل از نبود مدیریت لایقه . متاسفانه مدیران اجرایی ما به هیچ وجه دانش کافی رو ندارن و قوانینی هم که تصویب میکنن که خودش باعث این عدم کار گروهی میشه

کشورهایی جهان اول مثل امریکا (همین امریکا که وقتی توی ایران عمل مغز انجام میشده اونجا ادم خوارا همو میخوردن!و الان ما کجاییمو اونا کجا!) راز موفقیتشون اینه که فهمیدن قدرت پول نیست حتی منابع هم نیست بلکه علم هست.اونا منتظر نمیشینن بلکه استعداد یابی میکنن. قبل از اینکه خودت بفهمی آدم مهمی هستی کشفت میکنن اما اینجا چی ؟ خدایی اینجا چی؟اینجا همه کارارو خودت باید بکنی آخرشم که به نتیجه میرسی بازم کسی نیست جواب سلامتو بده!

من تا سال پیش عاشق مملکتم بودم اما این مملکت کاری باهام کرد که ازش متنفر شدم .  مرد مومن من 6 سال از عمرمو صرف پیاده سازی یک ایده کردم که اگه هر جا غیر از این مملکت بودم فرش قرمز زیر پام مینداختن اما اینجا حتی جوابمم ندادن!حالا شما میگی بیا سیستم عامل بزنیم؟توی مملکتی که مدیرانش درک کافی ندارند میخوای سیستم عامل بزنی که چی بشه؟

اها اینم یادم رفت : هرکاری میخوای بکنی یا هر ایده ای داری ببر اونبر انجام بده . منکه دیگه پشت دستمو داغ کردم دیگه هیچ قدمی واسه این مملکت بر ندارم .

----------


## nima.sh

سلام دوست عزیز....
فقط تو یه جمله جوابتون رو میدم:نمیدونم چی بگم......؟ :افسرده: 
کلی حرف توشه ولی(............................)
موفق باشی....

----------


## nima.sh

حرف برای گفتن زیاده،بیخیال شیم بهتره....!!!!!! :ناراحت:

----------


## hamidhws

اره بیخیال شیم بهتره . چون اینجا اگه حرف حق بزنی سرتو زیر آب میکنن.کاش این امتی که توی محرم بخاطر حسین توی سرو کله ی خودشون میزنن یه کم به اینم فکر میکردن که حسین برای چی کشته شد . اونوقت این امت هر روز بهش ظلم میشه اما از ترسش سکوت میکنه!

تمام حرف من اینه: به فرض که هدف کلی ایران خوب باشه و آمریکا و اسرائیل و غرب بد. 
باشه قبول .هممون میدونیم که امریکا زور میگه  اما بخدا همش بد نیست. همین امریکا جنبه مثبت هم داره.من میگم این ایران خوبه اما سوء مدیریت داره , منظورم مدیر علمی هست وگرنه در مذهب ماشالله توی این مملکت همه ید طولایی دارن.
چی میشه 4 تا مدیر یا 4 تا نماینده لایق بذارن تا بتونه این علم سرشار ایرانی رو مدیریت کنه.بخدا علم کمتر از مذهب نیست . مگه خدا نگفته 2 ساعت فکر کردن بهتر از 70 سال عبادته؟مگه خدا نگفته کافر دانا پیش من از عابد نادان ارزش بیشتری داره؟پس چرا هیچکس هیچ کاری نمیکنه؟ توی شرایطی که این مملکت احتیاج به پیشرفت داره صادرات علم میکنیم به قیمت مفت! به جاش هر روز موشکو توپ و تانک میسازیم! 

کاش قدری بیشتر میفهمیدیم یا حداقل سعی میکردیم بفهمیم!

این لیستو نگاه کنید و کمی حسرت بخورید !

*امید كردستانی*
*امید كردستانی معاون ارشد سایت google*

*فرزاد ناظم*
*فرزاد ناظم مدیر فنی سایت yahoo*
*حسین اسلامبلچی*
*حسین اسلامبلچی رئیس شرکت مخابرات آمریکا AT&T* 

*ماریا خرسند*
*خانم ماریا خرسند رئیس شرکت اریکسون*

*فریار شیرزاد*
*فریار شیرزاد معاون وزارت بازرگانی آمریکا و دستیار ریاست جمهوری آمریکا در کاخ سفید*

*بیژن داوری*
*پروفسور بیژن داوری معاون ارشد شرکتIBM بزرگترین شرکت سخت افزار کامپیوتر در جهان*

*کریستینا امان پور*
*خانم کر یستینا امان پور رئیس بخش سی ان ان در آمریکا*
*محمد جمشیدی*
*پروفسور محمد جمشیدی مدیر برنامه های داخلی ایستگاه فضایی ناسا*
*قاسم اسرار*
*قاسم اسرار عضو هیئت مدیره ایستگاه فضایی ناسا*
*آزاده تبازاده*
*خانم آزاده تبازاده دانشمند ایستگاه فضایی ناسا*
*پروفسور لطفی زاده*
*پروفسور لطفی زاده استاد دانشگاه آمریكا و پدر منطق فوزی . کامپیوتر هوشمند و بنیانگذار نسل سوم کامپیوتر در جهان*
*انوشه انصاری*
*خانم انوشه انصاری رئیس موسسه تکنولوژی تل کام*
*پروفسور مجید سمیعی*
*پروفسور مجید سمیعی رئیس جراحان مغز جهان در آلمان*
*فرح کریمی*
*خانم فرح کریمی تنها زن ایرانی پارلمان هلند*
*پییر امیدیار*
*پییر امیدیار موسس و رئیس شركتebay بنیانگذار تجارت الکترونیک در جهان*
 
ادامه و منبعاینارو میشناختید؟اونایی که میگن ذات ایرانی نیمتونه تیمی کار کنه. اونایی که میگن ایرانی نمیتونه کجان! ایرانی هم ذات تیمی داره هم همه کار میتونه انجام بده . اما چرا تا وقتی اینجان هیچن و وقتی میرن اونبر به اینجا میرسن سوالیه که باید از خودتون بپرسید... ظلم واقعی اینه و با اینکه میدونیم سکوت میکنیم ....

----------


## hotcat

تقریبا همه اینارو میدونیم و میشناسیم
اما هرگز نباید به این فکر کنیم که ما یه نسل سوخته هستیم!! هرچند باور کردنش سخته!
بیاید ببینیم چطوری میتونیم تو ایران تو همین شرایط با همین وضع مینونیم به هم کمک کنیم :: کمک کنیم که ایران(حتی این کره خاکی) جای بهتری واسه زندگی فرزندانمون باشه شاید اونا مثل ما صفحه های کتاب تاریخو به تلخی ورق نزنن.
به هم کمک کنیم که تو این شرایط بتونیم یه وضعیت اقتصادی لااقل قابل تحملو برای هم فراهم کنیم(با هم خوردن لذت بخش تر از تکخوریه!)
و اینکه ما مسلما کسایی هستیم که باید علم و تکنولوژی رو به نسلهای بعد منقل کنیم(کاری که تقریبا انجامش وحشتناکه اما شدنیه چون ما ایرانی هستم(گواهش همین چند نمونه عکس بالاس))
و اینکه امید بالاترین شرط موفقیت در انجام هر تصمیمی است.
خوشحالم که ...... - موفق باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
من کل 19 صفحه رو کامل خوندم.
مطالبی به ذهنم رسید گفتم عرض کنم.
- قریب به اتفاق دوستان میگن ایرانی ها اینجور ، ایرانیها اونجور، یک سوال داشتم. ببخشید شما ایرانی نیستید؟شما از خارج تشریف آوردین؟ یا از سیاره دیگه ای اومدین؟
چرا عادت کردیم توهر فضایی به خودمون به راحتی توهین کنیم که وقتی به یک کشور خارجی هم سفر میکنیم خیلی راحت به خودشون اجازه بدن به ماتوهین کنند؟

ما ایرانی ها نه توکار گروهی مشکل داریم ، نمونش شرکتهای فراوانی که حداقل خود من میشناسم و باهاشون برخورد دارم و تیمهای خیلی قدرتمندی دارند که حداقل 50 نفر برنامه نویس دارند.
نه از لحاظ مدیریتی چیزی افراد لایق کم داریم که میتونید به شرکتهای بزرگ در داخل کشور مراجعه کنید.
افراد با دانش هم کم نداریم.
عمده مشکل همونی هست که دوستمون ALEX گفت . همیشه دوست داریم نمایندگان مجلس ، رئیس جمهور و مابقی رو اصلاح کنیم و از کارهاشون ایراد بگیریم.ولی بعید میدونم شب وقتی خواستیم بخوابیم 10 دقیقه وقت بذاریم و ایراداتی که در طول روز خودمون مرتکب شدیم رو به خودمون گوشزد کنیم و سعی در رفع آن کنیم.
وقتی خودمون اصلاح بشیم ، اطرافیانی که باما برخورد دارند تحت تاثیر رفتار ما قرار گرفته ، ناخودآگاه اصلاح خواهند شد.
نمونه این عدم اصلاح خودمون رو میتونیم توی رانندگی ببینیم.تا یک خانم از کنارمون رد میشه سریع میخواهیم ازش جلو بزنیم یا همیشه راه مابقی رو سد میکنیم که خودمون عبور کنیم چون همیشه حق با ماست.
در کل ایرانی جماعت نه از لحاظ هوش ، نه دانش ، نه توانایی هیچ چیزی کمتر از خارجی ها نداره و نیازی نیست برای هدایت کار یک خارحی راس کار باشه.
کافیه یک مدیر آگاه و با دانش راس کار باشه و تیم رو هدایت کنه. اکثر تیمهایی که شکست میخورن ،عمده مشکلشون فقط انتخاب ناصحیح مدیرتیم هست.

این حرکتی که شروع کردید خیلی عالیه.شخصا نمونه این کارهارو زیاد انجام دادم و در طول 12 سال سابقه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای کارهای زیادی به این شکل انجام دادم و با افراد با دانش زیادی برخورد داشتم که چیزهای زیادی یادگرفتم.
یک داستان جالبی براتون تعریف کنم.
یک روز یک بنده خدایی که جودو کار میکرد میاد پیش بروسلی ازش رزمی یاد بگیره.
بروسلی شروع میکنه براش قهوه ریختن طوری که از فنجان بیرون میزنه. طرف اعتراض میکنه. بروس میگه ذهن تو مثل فنجان میمونه تا تخلیش نکنی نمیتونی مطالب جدید بپذیری.
در برنامه نویسی هم مهمترین نکته اینه که سعی کنید در این تشکلها اطلاعاتتون را به طور کامل با هم به اشتراک بذارید که کامل خالی بشید.وقتی تخلیه شدید احساس نیاز میکنید و دنبال مطالب جدید میرید.ولی اگر بگید این مطلب رو نباید بگم این خیلی مهمه مطمئن باشید در همون سطح خواهید موند.(این مورد رو شخصا تجربه کردم)

نمایشگاه زمان مناسبی برای آشنایی با افراد هست که روز *چهارشنبه ساعت 11* قرار دوستان هست.



> ما ایرانی ها شیفته القاب هستیم . اگه یه جا قرار باشه خودمونو معرفی کنیم  با پیشوند تحصیلی خودمونو معرفی میکنیم مثلا دکتر فلانی هستم یا مهندس  فلانی هستم و از این دست... . باید بدونیم که این یک عادت زشت است .


این حرف هم به نظر بنده صحیح نیست. چون از لحاظ تجاری ، شما باید خودتون رو معرفی کنید که طرف بدونه با کی حرف میزنه؟ ابدارچیه، مهندسه، دکتره چیه؟؟
در اکثر مصاحبه های خارجی نیز اگر ببینید با همین القاب خودشونو صدا میزنند پس چیز بدی نیست.

امیدوارم در کل مسیر موفق باشید

اوقات به کام

----------


## nima.sh

مشکل ما اینه که به جای اینکه بیایم،مشکل رو رفع کنیم،میایم مشکل زیادتر میکنیم،فقط در مورد مشکل حرف میزنیم،تو همین تاپیک هم بارها و بارها عرض  کردم،ما باید درست کنیم،نسل جوون ایران باید درست کنند،تا کی....؟تا کی میخوایند دست رو دست بذارید رو نگاه کنید....؟ انقلاب صنعتی اروپا چطور شکل گرفت....؟ به تاریخ نگاه کنید،از این تجربه ها زیاد اتفاق افتاده،خیلی ها به هدف خودشون رسیدند،منم با گفته های جناب صادقیان موافقم،اگه جناب ALEX لطف کنند،زمان برگزاری کنفرانس رو دو روز به جلو بیاندازند و یا جناب صادقیان لطف کنند،زمان برنامه ریزی شده بین اعضا رو دو روز عقب تر بیاندازند،خیلی عالی میشه،اگه هدف همه ما یکی باشه،موفق از آن ماست.....
به امید سرافرازی و  سربلندی ایران عزیز.......

----------


## hamidhws

خدا بیامرز انیشتین یه حرف خوبی میزد . میگفت علم چیز خوبیه به شرطی که نخوای خرج زنو بچتو باهاش بدی!
دوست عزیز یه جون ایرانی وقتی به نون شب محتاجه چطوری میتونه روی پروژ های بزرگ تمرکز کنه؟نمیدونه به بدبختی هاش فکر کنه یا حل الگوریتم های برنامش!باور کنید نداشتن سرمایه دلیل بزرگیه  بزرگتر از چیزی که فکرشو میکنید . 
کسی یا کسانی که بخوان کارهای بزرگ و پروژه های تحقیقاتی یا عملیاتی چندین ساله انجام بدن اول از همه باید خیالشون از بابت مشکلات مادی راحت باشه . اینو من نمیگم سیستم مدیریتی غرب میگه.
تا وقتی که منو شما بخاطر نداشتن سرمایه بخوایم علمو سلاح بدست آوردن پول کنیم وضعیتمون همینه که هست

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

دوستان ملاقات اعضای سایت در نمایشگاه الکامپ ربطی به این کنفرانس نداره. گرچه برای آشنایی اعضای سایت با هم بسیار مفید خواهد بود. کنفرانس ما بسته به تعداد اعضای شرکت کننده میتونه در یک باغ یا سالن کنفرانس خصوصی تا سالن کنفرانس صدا و سیما تشکیل بشه. همه کارهای این کنفرانس رو هم فعلا خودم مدیریت و پیگیری می کنم تا سر و سامانی بگیره. در مورد حضور خودم در روز الکامپ زیاد مطمئن نیستم، تا چه پیش بیاد. ولی تلاشم اینه که بحث خودمون سریعتر پیش بره.

----------


## programerinfonet

آقایون به نظر من عمده دلیلی کهباعث شده که این تایپک تبدیل بشه به موضوع آزاد اینه که : خوب خیلی ها اومدن کل پست های این تایپک رو خوندن اما چون جایی بری معرفی و قدرت مانور نداشتن یه نظر دادن و رفتن
قرار بد یه سایت طراحی بشه اعضاأ بیان اونجا 
پس چی شد ؟
سرپرست تایپک کیه ؟
یکی بیاد مسئولیت رو به عهده بگیره ؟
اگه کسی نیست خودم بیام دست به کار شم

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

بنده دارم کار ها رو پیگیری می کنم.. همه چیز هم داره به درستی پیش میره. کمی صبر داشته باشید کار استارت می خوره.

----------


## masoud_z_65

جناب الکس ما منتظریم

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان عزیز....
تقریبا یک هفته مونده به قرار ملاقات،بازهم تاکید میکنم،حداقل برای یه بار هم که شده،تشریف بیارید،با هم یه صحبتی داشته باشیم،امیدوارم به توافق برسیم....
این پست هم جهت بالا آوردن تاپیک بود....
سرافراز باشید....

----------


## es.es.es

به نظر من مدیران سایت بیان یه مرکز بزرگ بسازن که کارش این باشه هرکس تو ایران برنامه میخواد بده به این سازمان خصوصی بعد مدیرای سایتم همه اعضاشون رو به تفکیک سطح برنامه نویسی و شهرشون دسته بندی کنه ویه تیم تشکیل بده برای ساخت اون برنامه تو اون شهر از پولشم یه 10 درصد برداره

----------


## nokia1200

> به نظر من مدیران سایت بیان یه مرکز بزرگ بسازن که کارش این باشه هرکس تو ایران برنامه میخواد بده به این سازمان خصوصی بعد مدیرای سایتم همه اعضاشون رو به تفکیک سطح برنامه نویسی و شهرشون دسته بندی کنه ویه تیم تشکیل بده برای ساخت اون برنامه تو اون شهر از پولشم یه 10 درصد برداره


دوست گلم ما اومدیم پارسال  توی  استان فارس یک همچنین کاری کردیم ، شرح کارها در زیر است 

تاسیس انجمن (هزینه اولیه از جیب  شخصی)
برگزاری کلاس های رایگان برنامه نویسی  و شبکه (ویژه علاقه مندان)
برگزاری سمینارها (ورود برای  همه نوع قشر رایگان بود)
ولی اول توسط فرمانداری  همه ما زیر سوال رفتیم و داشت برامون دردسر میشد
دوم هزینه شخصی جوابگو نبود و هیچ فردی  اعم از موسسه دولتی  و خصوصی حاظر نبود حتی کمک ناچیزی کند به همین دلیل سر 3 ماه نشده کلا از هم پاشید و رفت

----------


## vistacali

محدودیت در کسب موفقیت ،ثروتمند شدن و پیشرفت،ناشی از محدودیتهای ذهنی است که خودمان ایجاد کننده آن هستیم.

----------


## gilsoft

از مرداد 1368 تاکنون .. تو این کار هستم

همین قدر اینو عرض کنم که تو این کشور اگه پول نداشته باشی .. باید بشی کارگر یکی دیگه ...

تو شرکتهای زیادی کار کردم ... همه (بلا استثنا) موقع کار تخصصی ترین اطلاعات رو ازت میخوان و اما موقع حساب کتاب .. حقوق یه "رفته گر" رو بهت میدن !

همین الان (از مهر 1390) رو یه پروژه دارم کار میکنم (بخواد اغراق {و منم منم} نباشه) کمی از "همکاران سیستم" و "سپیدار سیستم" و "رایورز" نداره ... اما کی حالیش میشه ؟! ... 

تو کشور ما (بلا استثنا) تمام کاربران (مصرف کنندگان یا خریداران) فکر می کنند یه نرم افزار مفت و مجانی نوشته میشه ... 

ببخشید دلم پر بود .. سرتون رو درد آوردم .....

----------


## leonard

> از مرداد 1368 تاکنون .. تو این کار هستم
> 
> همین قدر اینو عرض کنم که تو این کشور اگه پول نداشته باشی .. باید بشی کارگر یکی دیگه ...
> 
> تو شرکتهای زیادی کار کردم ... همه (بلا استثنا) موقع کار تخصصی ترین اطلاعات رو ازت میخوان و اما موقع حساب کتاب .. حقوق یه "رفته گر" رو بهت میدن !
> 
> همین الان (از مهر 1390) رو یه پروژه دارم کار میکنم (بخواد اغراق {و منم منم} نباشه) کمی از "همکاران سیستم" و "سپیدار سیستم" و "رایورز" نداره ... اما کی حالیش میشه ؟! ... 
> 
> تو کشور ما (بلا استثنا) تمام کاربران (مصرف کنندگان یا خریداران) فکر می کنند یه نرم افزار مفت و مجانی نوشته میشه ... 
> ...


این برنامه هایی که مثال زدید 20-30 سال سابقه دارند چطور برنامه شما با1 سال عمر با اونها برابری میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## leonard

توی غرب هم همینطوری کسی به جایی نمیرسه 
باید رزومه قوی داشته باشی تا بهتون اعتبار بدن
یکی از روشهاش هم نرم افزارهای اپن سورسه
الان خیلی پروژهای اپن سورس هست که شما با مشارکت در اونها میتونید خودتون رو محک بزنید

----------


## NasrEsk

دوستان سلام، هم گفتم تاپیک بالا بیاد هم یه چند کلمه حرف زده باشیم، 
آقا نیما خیلی برای این تاپیک وقت گذاشتن من ازشون تشکر می کنم و همچنین از بقیه
راستش این مملکت سالهاست از سوء مدیریت رنج می بره، سیاسیش نکنم
من تو یک سیستم سطح بالا تو این مملکت کارمند هستم، (ناظرم) واقعا خسته شدم از سیستم مدیریتی ای که ما داریم
هرچی بیشتر کارکنی بیشتر ازت کار می کشن
من معتقدم آدم باید آزادانه کار کنه و زندگی کنه
من با ادامه این بحث موافقم و تا آخرش هستم
حاضرم برای این کار وقت هم بذارم
اگه ملاقات جمعه باشه من حتما میام

----------


## nima.sh

> دوستان سلام، هم گفتم تاپیک بالا بیاد هم یه چند کلمه حرف زده باشیم، 
> آقا نیما خیلی برای این تاپیک وقت گذاشتن من ازشون تشکر می کنم و همچنین از بقیه
> راستش این مملکت سالهاست از سوء مدیریت رنج می بره، سیاسیش نکنم
> من تو یک سیستم سطح بالا تو این مملکت کارمند هستم، (ناظرم) واقعا خسته شدم از سیستم مدیریتی ای که ما داریم
> هرچی بیشتر کارکنی بیشتر ازت کار می کشن
> من معتقدم آدم باید آزادانه کار کنه و زندگی کنه
> من با ادامه این بحث موافقم و تا آخرش هستم
> حاضرم برای این کار وقت هم بذارم
> اگه ملاقات جمعه باشه من حتما میام


 ممنون دوست عزیز....
متاسفانه باید به اطلاعتون برسونم،نمایشگاه تا چهارشنبه دایره.....
قرار ملاقات ما هم روز دوشنبه هست،اگه تشریف بیارید خیلی خوشحال میشم....
پیروز باشید....

----------


## masoud_z_65

آقا نمیا یه ایمیل گروهی برای بچه هایی که میخوان بیان بزن و تاریخ و ساعت و محل دقیق قرار رو مشخص کن...با تشکر

----------


## nima.sh

سلامی دوباره به همه ی دوستان.....
بعد چند ماه،بالاخره روز الکامپ رسید(یعنی نزدیکه)،بی صبرانه منتظرم.....
از جناب ALEX میخوام که همه ی دوستان رو در جریان کارها قرار بدند،امیدورام که کنفرانس همچنان پابرجا باشه....
به امید دیدار در نمایشگاه الکامپ...

----------


## nima.sh

نمیدونم دیگه باید چی بگم....!!!!!
بعد از این همه حرف،آخرش به کجا رسیدیم.....؟
به هیچی....!!!!!
همه اومدند حرف زندند،ok دادن،پس کجان....؟به جز چند نفر.....!!!!!!
ظاهرا قرار بود فردا قرار ملاقات باشه،نزدیک به چهار ماه میشه ما فقط پست دادیم ولی به هیچ جا نرسیدیم.....
به هر حال آرزوی موفقت برای همه دوستان رو دارم....
موفق و پیروز باشید....

----------


## programerinfonet

دوستان حق با نیما جانه
چهارشنبه ساعت 11 صبح تو الکامپ هر کی هست یه پیام بده ما تکلیفو بدونیم

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

اولا سلام
ببین آقا نیما شما به همین زودی نا امید نشو و پا پس نکش
حالا حالاها باید این پست ها زده بشن شاید هم چند سالی بگذره و از همه مهمتر اکثریت مثل شما فکر کن یا به نتیجه ای که شما رسیدی برسن طول میکشه
و این یه چیز طبیعی هست
تا جمعی نظرشون عوض بشه یا ارادشون تغییر کنه
باید از این جور بحث ها زیاد بشه تا به یک اراده جمعی محکم یا طرز فکرامون عوض بشه چند سالی طول می کشه و شما هم بخواهی به زور کاری را انجام بدی نتیجه نمیگیری و من از شما تشکر میکنم 
البته من هم مثل شما فکر میکنم
التماس دعا و به امید موفقیت شما

----------


## zahra6377

من دوس دارم بيام.اما تو مشهدم چطور ميتونم بيام؟

----------


## programerinfonet

مثلمأ پیاده که نمیشه یا با هواپیما یا با قطار :قهقهه: 
اگه تو تهران اقوامی دوستی فامیلی دارین هم بیاییدالکامپ و هم دیدار اقوام 
این دیگه چه سوالی بود

----------


## zahra6377

نه اصلا امكانشو ندارم كه بيام،ولي خيلي به كاراي دسته جمعي علاقه دارم اونم يه عده كه ميخوان واقعا  صادقانه با هم كار كنن.

----------


## programerinfonet

خوب ایشاالله اگه کارا خوب پیش رفت شما رو هم تو پروژه زحمت میدیم
هرچند آقا نیما هم مثل شما راهش دوره اما داره میاد

----------


## nima.sh

دوستان از همگی ممنون....
اما در جواب گفته های دوستمون MAHDIhp_devsq باید بگم که این کار برای فقط برای منافع شخصی خود من نیست،آخه خیلی سخته که ببینی،چند نفر اومدند بهت ok دادن ولی سر عمل گذاشتن کنار....
البته این بار اول نیست که از این اتفاقات برام میفته،ولی به هر حال دوستانی مثل علیرضا(programerinfonet) و خیلی از دوستان دیگه که اسمشون خاطرم نیست هستن که همیشه بودند....
به هر حال خوشحال میشم که از نزدیک همه با هم ملاقات کنیم....
موفق و سربلند باشید...

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

البته فقط شامل حال آقا نمیا عزیز نمیشه بلکه کلا ما ایرانیا همین طوری هستیم که کار گروهی نمی توانیم انجام بدهیم ولی من خودم خیلی دوست دارم کار گروهی انجام بدهم و شاید مثل من و شما(نیما) کم هم نباشند ولی به علت موقعیت هایی که دارن تا حدودی دست هاشون را بسته ,قادر به کارهایی خارج از برنامه زندگی شون نباشند لااقل کم.اتقاقا خوب هست که این جور بحث هها شکل میگیره و بعضی ها رو بیدار میکنه و تاثیراتی را داره و وادار به فکر کردن در مورد این مشکل میکنه .من همیشه البته تو تخیلاتم بیشتر به این موضوع فکر میکردم  و به خودم میگفتم کاش میشد بیام تمام برنامه نویسان قم(شهرم)یا بیشترشون را جمع کنم و یک شرکتی تاسیس کنم و دستمون رو از مایکرو سافت قطع کنم.مثلا برای خودمون زبان برنامه نویسی جدایی داشته باشیم ,سیستم عامل بومی داشته باشیم و غیر...
والسلام

----------


## programerinfonet

دقیقأ دوست عزیز خیلی خوبه که این طوری فکر می کنی چون منم مثل تو فکر می کنم
تو تخیلاتت مارو هم استخدام کن تو پروژه
خلاصه که  دوستان یه دست چیییییییی صدا نداره
اونایی که این کاره ان پایه ان بیان تو میدون مهم کار تا حدودی مهمه بیشتر انگیزه و اراده و همچنین روحیه ی کاریه
به امید روزی که همه ی بروبچه های باحال جمع شنو یه حرکت بیان در حد جهان

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

دوستان چرا دارید الکامپ رو به کنفرانس ربط میدید؟!!!  شما ها می خواهید همدیگه رو ببینید، خوب قرار بگذارید ببینید!! این چه ربطی به بحث کنفرانس ما داره؟!!اگر هفته ای یه بار میام تو فروم به خاطر درگیری های شرکت هستش، دلیل بر عدم پیگیری من نیست. ضمنا شما توجه داشته باشید که این یه چیز ساده نیستش!! من باید از کلی آدم مهم دعوت کنم و هماهنگ کنم باهاشون، باغ ما رو پلمپ کردن تا یه مدت، باید یه سالن یا باغ دیگه اجاره کنم در موعد مقرر و .. و .. و ... . چیزی  رو که قبول کردم انجامش بدم زیرش نمی زنم!! مگر کسی مجبورم کرده بود؟!! :)

این تاخیر هم ریشه اش در درگیری های اخیر شرکتم هست. بحث ها و پروژه های سنگینی در دست داشتیم و داریم که به زودی به ثمر می رسند و بعدش یه مدت نفس راحتی خواهیم کشید.

ارادتمند

----------


## programerinfonet

دادا چرا ناراحت میشی ؟
بچه ها میگن که تو الکامپ قرار بیان با یه تیر دو نشون بزنیم
آخه یکسری ها از راه دور میان

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

دوست عزیز این پروسه رو دوستان کمی دست کم گرفتند. همانطور که در اوایل عرض کردم بنده مراحل کار رو طراحی و برنامه ریزی کرده ام و یکسری قوانین و یکسری سیاست های کاری در اینجا تعریف شده. ضمنا کنفرانسی که صحبت اش رو می کنیم مهمانی دوستانه نیست، یک مناسبت رسمی هست در یک مکان رسمی با آدم های رسمی و موضوعات تخصصی. لذا افراد برای شرکت و عضویت در این کنفراس و گروه توسعه باید Qualify بشوند. مگر اینکه تنها به عنوان ناظر و فقط در کنفرانس دوره ای اعضا برای شنیدن گزارشات و تحقیقات حضور پیدا کنند. مورد بعدی اینه که افراد اصلی گروه هیچ مشکلی برای رفت و آمد نخواهند داشت پون برای افراد سرشناسی که از شهرستان تشریف میارند هتل می گیریم. اعضای غیر رسمی هم الزامی به حضور شان نیست چون فیلم این همایشات در وبسایت قرار می گیره که می تونن با کیفیت های مختلف دانلود کنند.

من نمیدونم آیا به کنفرانس هایی همچون Defcon یا BlackHats یا ICCSIT و ... تشریف برده اید یا خیر. یا اینکه با روند کاری شان آشنا هستید یا نه. به هر حال بحث ما هم جدای از بحث آنها نیست و روال کاری مشابهی را می طلبد.

پروسه طولانی و پر زحمتی داره اجرای این کنفرانس که تقریبا بیش از نیمی از آن انجام گرفته. و اما در مورد الکامپ نمیدونم شما چطور می خواهید در عرض سه یا چهار ساعت آن هم در وسط نمایشگاه، بحث فنی و علمی هم راه بیندازید، ولی جهت دیدار دوستان و اعضای این فروم مکان نسبتا خوبی هست. خلاصه اینکه این دو مورد هیچ ربطی به هم ندارند و کنفرانس هم بچه بازی و ... نیست که بخواد در عرض 1 روز سمبل شه. هماهنگی با چندین فرد، رزرو سالن، اخذ مجوز، هماهنگی با شهرداری، مشخص کردن سیر گفتگو ها و روند برنامه، پذیرایی، اقامت، ... . همه این ها زمان بر هستند و کار می برند.

ارادتمند

----------


## nima.sh

ممنون جناب ALEX....
خدای ناکرده کسی به شما جسارت نکرد(البته،برداشت من اینطور بوده که شما یه خورده دلخور شدید)....
تمام صحبت های شما صحیح،اگه شما لطف کنید یه زمانی رو معین کنید،که همه بتونند بیان،خیلی عالیه،خب بالاخره بعضی از دوستان کارمند هستن،بعضی ها وقت ندارن،و خیلی ها مشکل دارن،اگه کمکی از دست من برمیاد با کمال میل حاضر به همکاری هستم....

----------


## ≡ ALEX ≡

نه نیما جان، دلخوری نداره من هم آدمی نیستم که زود برنجم. فقط خواستم دوستان با سیر کار آشنا بشوند و عجله نکنند. من فقط از این دغدغه های اخیر شرکت فارغ بشم 100% تمرکز و توانم رو روی این کار می گذارم. از همتون هم کمک خواهم گرفت، به وقتش.

ارادتمند

----------


## nima.sh

یه دنیا ممنون،به هر حال من با تمام وجود حاضر به همکاری هستم...

----------


## sheytan69

ببينيد انقد صفحات زياد بود حدود 20 پيج من اعصابم نكشيد تمام نظراتو بخونم---بخدا اگه انقد نظر كه اينجا داديد روحيه تيمي داشتيد ده تا شركت ماكروسافت راه مينداختيد

دوستان خيلي ها منفي نگر هستن--نميشه بهشون خرده گرفت تو اين بازار و ايران ما كه همه حداقل يكي دو بار تو كارشون شكست خوردن بايدم بدبين بود

ولي دوستان من با نظرات نمياجان موافقم

به سادگي ميشه اين كار رو راه انداخت

درسته مشكلاتي هم هست--بايدم باشه... اگر مشكلات نبود كه منطقي هم در كار نبود

يه مثال ساده....: خاله ي بنده با دو سه تا از رفيقاش پيگير وامو اينحرفا شدن براي خريد يك خونه و تعليم قرآني چندين كودك و ... در عرض 4 ماه حدود 600 ميليون تونستن بدست بيارن و خونه رو در كرج بخرن
فقط 50 مليون از دفتر رياست جمهوري دريافت كردن
حالا شما هي بگو
يعني از 4 تا زن كمتريم؟ نميگم بريم كمك خيرخواهانه جمع كنيم نه!! اين همه سرمايه گذار من خودم زياد ديدم اما بخاطر اينكه بقول دوستمون يه دست صدا نداره بودم ترسيدم و پا پيش نذاشتم

به نظر من ميشه كار رو شروع كرد و كم كم به همه مشكلات چيره شد.. اخلاقيات شخصيتها و هزاران مشكل ديگر... دوستان همه بچه هاي سالم و با اعتقادي هستن كه كم هم نيستن و هر كي پايست يا علي ميگه و كار رو شروع كنيد

قرار فردا هم نزديكه--انشالا همديگر رو خواهيم ديد

----------


## programerinfonet

دقیقأ منم با نظر این دوستمون موافقم
افرادی هستن که با این که خیلی مشغله ی کاری دارن اما بازم از همون اول پیگیر ماجرا و تایپک بودن
افرادی چون همین نیما ، الکس ،خودم و ...
آقا بیایید تو میدون . مطمئن باشید ما می تونیم و موفق می شیم

----------


## sheytan69

من يه قولي رو به همتون ميدم--- ايران تا 3-4 سال ديگه جزء اولاي نرم افزار دنياست----سيستم عامل بومي داره و اينكه سيستم عامل براي استفاده تمام كشور ها و زبانها و خيلي پيشرفتاي ديگه و برنامه هاي عمومي ديگه
حالا ما و خيلياي ديگه ميتونيم جزء اولين نفراش باشيم كه اين ايده رو پايه ريزي مي كنيم

----------


## kernel

سلام - ماشالله  دوستان انقدر حرف زدین 20 صفحه شده آدم حوصله اش نمیگیره این همه مطلب رو بخونه :) 

از اونجای که همه شما سروران خیلی بیشتر از بنده به مباحث و بازار نرم افزار آشنایی دارین خواستم یه سوالی از شما عزیزان بپرسم
( با سواد ناقص خودم حرف می زنم ، پس اگه احساس کردین غیر تخصصی هست لطفا به دل نگیرین )

از دید من که یه برنامه نویس عادی هستم علاوه بر خود سیستم عامل ، بحث مهمتر نرم افزارهای موجود برای اون سیستم عامل هست
فرض کنیم یه تیم جمع شد و حمایت شد و سیستم عامل هم تولید کرد 
همه ی مردم ایران هم ناگهان دچار فرهنگ کپی رایت شدن و غرور ملی شون زد بالا و همه اومدن سیستم عامل ما رو خریدن !  ( مردم ، شرکتها ، سازمان ها ..... )
خب حالا تو این سیستم عامل جدید فایل های ورد و اکسل و پاورپوینت من نشون داده میشه ؟
می تونم فیلم هامو ببینم - عکس هامو چطور ؟
من یه گرافیست هستم ! زندگی و کار من با فتوشاپ می چرخه !  میتونم فتوشاپ رو توش نصب کنم ؟
من یه انیماتور هستم ! می تونم توش 3dmax و maya و zbrush  نصب کنم ؟
من یه بازی ساز هستم ! میتونم توش Unreal و unity نصب کنم ؟
اصلا من یه بچه هستم که دوست دارم بازی کنم همش !  میتونم بازی هامو اینجا نصب کنم ؟
من یه شرکت دارم با کلی صندوق دار !  می تونم نرم افزار حسابداری روش نصب کنم ؟
من یه آهنگ سازم ، من یه فیلم سازم ، من یه معمارم ، من دانشجوی مکانیک هستم ، من دانشجوی مدیریت هستم ، من یه .............

اگه این برنامه ها برای سیستم عامل ما وجود نداشته باشه چطور این آدمها می تونن با کامپیوترشون ارتباط برقرار کنن و از اون استفاده کنن ؟
قراره همه این طیف بزرگ برنامه ها رو ما بنویسیم ؟
یا اینکه سیستم عامل ما برنامه های ویندوزی رو ساپورت می کنه ؟ ( اگه اینطوره که خود ویندوز ساپورتش بهتر هست و کسی نمیاد سیستم عاملی نصب کنه که راهی که مایکروسافت 40 ساله رفته این اول کارشه رو بخره )

قراره برنامه های مکینتاش رو ساپورت کنه ( بازم همون داستان )


قراره لینوکس ساپورت باشه ؟ 
بفرمایین این هم سیستم عامل های بومی بر پایه لینوکس : 

زمین  و  قاصدک  و  ....... 

اینها سیستم عامل های ایرانی هستند که کلی جا واسه کار دارند !  کلی نرم افزار که نیاز مردم و بازار کار هست باید برای این سیستم عامل ها آماده بشه !


شما که برنامه نویس هستید همتون ، و اینهمه عشق و علاقه واسه کار تیمی و ملی دارین .  واقعا چقدر حاضرین وقت بزارین؟  بشین برنامه نویس لینوکسی ؟!  IDE تون رو عوض کنین و ...... ؟

اگه این سیستم عاملهایی که معرفی کردم رو قبول ندارین و حاضر نیستین براش برنامه بنویسین و  می خواین که  حتما خودتون یه سیستم عامل 100% بومی بسازین که نه ویندوز باشه نه مک نه لینوکس !  پس لطفا به اون سوالهای بالا پاسخ بدین که چطور اون طیف از نیازها رو برطرف می کنین ؟ 
ممکنه استدلال شما این باشه که سیستم عامل رو می سازین ، حالا یواش یواش برنامه نویسا میان برای سیستم شما برنامه تولید می کنن !  شما که خودتون برنامه نویس هستین الان برای سیستم عاملی که هزاران هزار صفحه راهنما و ابزار برنامه نویسی داره نمی خواین برنامه تولید کنین ! چطور در آینده که سیستم عامل شما تولید شد برنامه نویسها رو ترغیب می کنین برای پلتفرم شما برنامه تولید کنن ؟

راستی زبان برنامه نویسی جدید هم می خواین به دنیا معرفی کنین ؟
IDE جدید هم یعنی تو راهه ؟

ممنون می شم به سوال هام جواب بدین !
بازم عذر خواهی می کنم اگه دیدگاهم غیر کارشناسی و سطحی بود !

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

من هم با نظر آقا kernelموافقم تنهای ویژگی بزرگ ویندوز همین امکان  نصب انواع برنامه روش هست ...

----------


## hamedAdmin

جناب nima.sh
گیرم که همچو موری از این ســـــنگ بگذری
کوهیست پشت سنگ از این بیشتر مکوش

----------


## alias136790

من در جریان کامل بحث نیستم اما میخوام بگم با یه سیستم عامل بومی مخالفم ، مثلا همین ویندوز، کار یه شرکت یا یه کشور نیست، بلکه مجموعه عظیمی روش کار کردن،
اگه سیستم عامل بومی باشه فقط تعداد محدود، بومی ایران، میتونن تو پیشرفتش به ما کمک کنن. و استفادش هم محدود به داخل  کشور میشه.
به هر حال شرمنده من نتونستم بیام کنفرانس .حالا کار به کجا رسید؟

----------

